# The Official Welcome Thread - Version 2.0



## Michael Morris

The other thread has grown to 1400 posts which is a bit much for the system to sort through, so I'm thinking maybe it's time to start a new one.  If you're new, drop by and say hello! If you're not give a warm welcome to our newest members.


----------



## Mycanid

Hooray! I will be the first to officially post in this thread!   

Apologies to the mods if this is outta line.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hooray! I will be the first to officially post in this thread!



And I will be the second!


----------



## Mark CMG

Welcome!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Is it wrong to welcome the new 'Welcome' thread?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Is it wrong to welcome the new 'Welcome' thread?



Why would it be?


----------



## megamania

Welcome all new ....   errrr.....   you guys are not noobies!


oh well-   welcome to the new thread.   New people coming here leave a message and yes.... some of us are unstable but we mean no harm.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> New people coming here leave a message and yes.... some of us are unstable but we mean no harm.



Except to your sanity.


----------



## papastebu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Except to your sanity.



I always thought the insanity was environmental, rather than intentional. Sort of a "digital osmosis," if you will.

Or even if you won't.


----------



## ssampier

Welcome all!



			
				Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Is it wrong to welcome the new 'Welcome' thread?




One thing is for certain: there is no stopping them; the welcomers will soon be here. And I for one welcome our new welcomer overlords.


----------



## altier

*greetings all!*

well I guess I'm guy on the block so just thought I would say hi.


----------



## Grendel_T_Troll

*Ok......*

Hello, everyone. 

I had an account here before, but it appears to have been deleted.

I have been a player/GM for over 26 years.  I play many different RPG's. 

Hope to write something decent soon!


----------



## Goldmoon

Ive been here for a little while but I never posted in the original welcome thread. Does that count as new?


----------



## kyrielwindsong

*Greetings everyone*

Hello everyone!

I'm a gamer living in Memphis Tennessee.  I've been playing for a few years in a lot of different games.

Other than that I'm a student at Memphis State....er...scuse me....University of Memphis.

I hope to do some good posts, though I doubt I'll be able to keep up with the standards already here.

~bows flamboyantly and takes herself off to look at the rest of the forum~


----------



## Jdvn1

Hey, we finally have new people posting here! Hello there!


----------



## Wobber

Hi, everyone. 

 I have a couple of years of experience playing RPG's (including D&D) and  throughout  those years I always wished there was a place of some sort for me to discuss my favorite hobby (since there aren't a lot of people sharing it with me where I live) and seeing that these boards have a wonderful community I decided I wanted to become a part of it... at least until I get banned!   

My other hobbies include: music, movies, video games ... Damn! I'm such a nerd   .

By the way, I got lured to EN World by a promise of interesting "Actual Play/Story" threads, I was pleasantly surprised by the amount of skilled writers and GM's here (really liked PirateCat's ).

 Ok, that's about all for complete strangers to know about me - don't wanna get hunted down by some maniac    .

See ya.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Wobber said:
			
		

> My other hobbies include: music, movies, video games ... Damn! I'm such a nerd   .




That's ok...you're home now!

Welcome to all, hope you enjoy your time here.  Don't feed the trolls


----------



## gula

Hey new to posting here, thought to say hello.


----------



## nosira

*im a newb*

hey, how do i start a thread


----------



## Aurora

nosira said:
			
		

> hey, how do i start a thread



Well, first determine what forum your should start your thread in. Then go in that forum and in the top left you should see a button that says "new thread". Press it  HTH!

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## oldfogey

*Thank you . . .*

It's nice to be greeted. I'm an ancient AD&D player self-resurrected about a year ago to create a campaign for my adolescent son (just made 7th level). I'm mainly just browsing for ideas.


----------



## Mycanid

Yessir oldfogey ... there are many with similiar stories that you will find throughout this place. A hearty welcome to you.


----------



## Vernamon

*GRRRR! History Day*

I was only using this site for a History day project that I despise doing. I chose Gary Gygax for my subject and found this site to be a major help. hope everyone Doesn't have too much fun.


§Vernamon Rakashi§


----------



## i.jason

*Creeping in the Back Door...(does that make me a creep?)*

*sticks nose in, looks around*

Nice digs.  Looks comfey, even.  I shall have to stick around for a while.  I'm a long-time off-and-on gamer (since the Red Box) and writer who's finally looking to get serious about combining my two biggest time eaters into a profession.  I figure if I can make money in gaming, my wife will have no choice but to let me play, right?  Right.

Anyhoo, I'll be about, so feel free to say hi.


----------



## Zayfod

Hello everyone,
I've been roleplaying pretty much weekly for the past eight years and recently several members of our group have started running games that use d20 rules as their base and the three core D&D books have got a unanimous vote of "decent rules, but clear as mud to read" from us. ​
*Things I'm likely to say*
"Well in AD&D...", "yes but that doesn't make sense", "oh so that's where that is, is it‽", "just what did happen to 2nd edition D&D?"

*Things I'm unlikely to say* (without sarcasm)
"WOW! Wizards of the Coast have an excellent grasp of English!", "no, I want to roll dice instead of role play", "¦0|, 1'/\/\ teh |_337 |-|4K0rZ", or indeed any internet type acronyms or 'leet speek' because they annoy me.


----------



## Mycanid

Welcome Vernomon, i.jason and Zayfod.


----------



## Phrog

*Intro...*

Hail!

Well, it looks like I may have finally stumbled onto a worthy site. I've began DMing in the late 70's. I've met, played and, talked with many of the known names in early D&D. I run D&D, and AD&D 1 E exclusively. I have my own world, and write my own player and DM accessories. I'm lucky enough to have a wife who games as well. I hope to learn new tricks and skills and maybe share some of my old and musty stuff.


----------



## megamania

altier said:
			
		

> well I guess I'm guy on the block so just thought I would say hi.




and a big 'allo to you and the others!  Happy Holidays also.


----------



## megamania

Phrog said:
			
		

> Hail!
> 
> Well, it looks like I may have finally stumbled onto a worthy site. I've began DMing in the late 70's. I've met, played and, talked with many of the known names in early D&D. I run D&D, and AD&D 1 E exclusively. I have my own world, and write my own player and DM accessories. I'm lucky enough to have a wife who games as well. I hope to learn new tricks and skills and maybe share some of my old and musty stuff.





Welcome Phrog.  What kind of world is it?  That is a lot of time invested to your world.  Awesome.


----------



## megamania

i.jason said:
			
		

> *sticks nose in, looks around*
> 
> Nice digs.  Looks comfey, even.  I shall have to stick around for a while.  I'm a long-time off-and-on gamer (since the Red Box) and writer who's finally looking to get serious about combining my two biggest time eaters into a profession.  I figure if I can make money in gaming, my wife will have no choice but to let me play, right?  Right.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'll be about, so feel free to say hi.




You ought to check out the Storyhour section then.  Some of these are done on a professional level.


----------



## simontemplar

*Hi*

Hi All,

I am revisiting an old hobby that I once played day and nights called Dungeon and Dragons.
It's great to be back!
Simon


----------



## petebob

*Howdy!*

Just sending a 1st message.


----------



## tragedy

Hi. Glad to join


----------



## tragedy

*Hi*

Hi. Glad to join


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to the boards simontemplar, petebob and tragedy.


----------



## Sublime_Art

*hi! sort-of new here.*

I have mostly been lurking around, so I decided to join the community!  

First off, I really love EN World, and I am eagerly awaiting EN World II, as I believe it can only get better!!


-Hello, everyone!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome Sublime_Art. I have been here a little over 2 years myself. 

I don't know what I'd do without EnWorld.


----------



## keifkin

*Hello, I'm a newbie*

Hello, all

Just wanted to give a hello as a new member to EnWorld.  While I am not new to RPGs, I probably don't play them quite as regularly as other members (also my ability to memorize rules kinda sucks).  My primary motivation for joining up with EnWorld is to try to get new ideas about developing characters and running campaign worlds.  A lot of the motivation came off thinking about how I dealt with the development of characters in games like World of Warcraft (though I know that's not quite related to the kinds of RPGs played here), and I wanted to get ideas and insight about applying some of the same principles to pen-and-paper RPGs.

Likely I'll just be lurking for much of my starting tenure here.  But, I'm actually looking forward to learning some new stuff from you all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to the boards Khoulwhip!


----------



## keifkin

Thanks.


----------



## PAYNEGVR

*DWARVES  &  BARBARIANS*

I AM LOOKING  FOR GOOD QUALITY PHOTOS OF DWARVES & BARBARIANS  TO SHOW TO MY PLAYES IF ANY ONE KNOWS OF A SIGHT WHERE THEESE CAN BE FOUND LET ME KNOW TY


----------



## Vorlan

*Hello EN World*

Hi

I am a long term gamer. That is in 20+ years, but have never gm'd a game. Well now my time has come and this rookie gm has a game coming up in the next few months. When we finish our current campaign that is.

So wish me luck and a big thanks to EN World, this site has already been a tremendous help.

Vorlan


----------



## danq989

Long-time player and sometime DM. I found the resources here intriguing and am looking forward to some lively discussions and idea-exchange. 

---DanQ


----------



## Warren Okuma

Welcome danq989!


----------



## Javier Lugo

Hello!
I'm an artist looking to get into the RPG world.  I am interested in Fantasy and Sci fi.  My gaming experience is limited to AD&D waaay back, Star Wars (West End Games) 1st edition and Legends of the Five Rings.  I've been a lurker for about 6 months and really enjoy the site a lot.

J.L.
www.jlugographics.com


----------



## Harris Forgehammer

*A Dwarf in a world of giants*

Good day to all. Call me "out of the loop" but I'm new to this sort of thing!

Harris Forgehammer is the name, A Dwarven warrior (are there any of us left?) who hasn't adventured in the D&D world of sorts for decades. AT 33 years old (or 333?) in DWARVEN years, it's been a while!

In a nutshell, I'm very interested in joining a message based campaign. I'm only familiar with 2nd edition D&D rules that I played with pencil and paper years ago as hardened Dwarven Warriors! (The occasional Half-elf archer or sorcerer did pop up). So please bare with me!

This is my first time and first message post on this website, and any helpfull information would be greatly appreciated! IE: How do I create a character? How do I join and fully involve myself in a message based campaign? I'm dedicated, and do miss the teenage days of 20 sided dice, and custom painted led D&D Figures. 

Yours...
The Keeper of the Forge
Harris Forgehammer.


----------



## Mycanid

Welcome Javier and Harris.


----------



## Dagger94

*Hello*

        My name is Aaron,Kyle,McCoy.My fav. game is Halo2.I love sports, my fav. is Baseball.Im very entergetic. I did really good in school.I am from Wiliamson West Verginia.              PS; cool huh


----------



## jimthefiend1982

*Jimthefiend has arrived*

Jimthefiend has arrived, sorry to ruin your day!  I love DnD and I have a penchant for playing paladins and clerics, which is strange considering that i am an atheist.  Anyhoo,  glad to be a part of your site and you will here more from me when i feel like it.


----------



## Anticitizen One

*Hello!*

Hello! I am just getting back into d&d after a couple of years absence. I am currently playing in a RTTTOE game and am considering running an Eberron game. I am still getting used to all the 3.5 changes. I occasionally lurk on these boards and I figured I would try to be a bit more social.


----------



## jenschoonover

Good evening.

Thought I'd stop in and check on a review, stayed for the welcome wagon.

My name's Jen Schoonover and I'm an older Rpg-er. I've been in publishing for about 10 years, starting with WEG from '96 through '98... the "golden" years as it was just before the huge freak accident. Since '04 I've been slowly building back up my name and reputation in the industry and can now call myself a professional again.

I started a company, FireWater Productions, and considering I had no capital to start with, we're doing REALLY well. Which really means I'm broke, but happy. In any event, hope to continue to wander around from time to time.


----------



## Cordelia

New here-- just saying hello. ^^


----------



## Skyscraper

*Howdy!*

Just a quick hello from a new member. The site looks fun.

Sky


----------



## Space_Pirate_Arrr

Hi Everyone.

I have come here to ask a few rules questions, which I will do ASAP in the rules forum.  I've read quite a few threads here in the past and always been very entertained and impressed by the amount of collective knowledge on display (and I might say equally struck by the general atmosphere of friendliness and civility).

I've been playing for just over a decade now, and will soon be having to do some DMing, hence my increased interest in some mechanics.

See you in the rules forums......

OMG I just saw a banner ad for a TTA RPG, so I will add that I am a huge fan of the old TTA books and own most of them.  My day is made.  This may just be the first time I ever click on a banner ad!

Bye.


----------



## avigor

*Hello.*

Hi, I'm Avigor.

I'm here to try and work on a variant D&D thing I've been thinking over for a while, although the amount I'm adding in might make it variant enough to be considered different; either way, I'll be posting the rules here as I come up with them to get feedback or beta tester guinea pigs. A lot'll be combining rules from Unearthed Arcana, like the different variant armor rules, the 3D6 base rules, etc.

It might take a while before I actually start that thread, though, so expect some unrelated postage.

See ya around.


----------



## only_playing

*'ello love*

Hello all.  A friend of mine told me to come visit, so I thought I would follow his advice.  I have been playing RPG's for about a year and a half now.  I am in two D&D campaigns currently, and have also played in a Serenity game and a D20 modern/ future game.  Anything else y'all want to know, just drop me a line.  I promise I'm friendly.


----------



## kulideb

Hi,
Emm..where to begin..well..I recognise a few names from the boards at wizards, which is where I used to play (but only on Map of the Planes).
Any way I thought I would give this a go.


----------



## death tribble

I can't recall if I have even posted on ENWorld once.

So hello. Particularly to all those who know me from other places......


----------



## Kallanar

I'm new here, so I thought I might say hello. 
So,
Hello everyone!


----------



## Demetrios

*Greetings*

Hi All

What is En World?

I have read the postings of Demon Hunters of Karameikos and loved it - unfortunately the postings ended suddenly, with no conclusion to the adventure. Any reason why?

Kind Regards
Demetri


----------



## Lilith

*Uh...hi!*

Umm, Hi!

Long time reader, first time poster. I host and program a site, DM Tools, which is full of user-contributed stat blocks for busy DMs. Also there is a treasure generator, encounters, demiplanes, mercenary jobs, scrolls and towns. If you have something you'd like to share with other DMs out there, and you're lacking in hosting or bandwidth, let me know!


----------



## severine

*I'm new to enworld@dnd looking to doing some playing*

'sup to whoever is reading this. I'm in indiana and as you can obviously can see im new here.so hit me up and help me out.

oh and in the words of jay and silent bob..............snootch to the noonch


----------



## Thad Enouf

*Hello*

Hi everyone.  I played AD&D back in the 80's and am coming back to it as a DM for my wife and kids (8 and 7).  We're playing Sunless Citadel to start things off and the kids look forward to playing even more than the video games they got for Xmas.  I think that says something about pen and paper style.

I have been lurking the last week or so and I've got a pleasant feeling from the posters here.  Hopefully, I can make some positive contributions here, as I've already learned a few things in the short time I've been here.

At any rate, hello and if anyone lives nearby, drop me a line.

Cheers,

Thad


----------



## Mycanid

Welcome Thad ... and everyone else! Sheesh ... no one gave you all a welcome 'cept me?!   

Ah well.


----------



## Thad Enouf

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Welcome Thad ... and everyone else! Sheesh ... no one gave you all a welcome 'cept me?!
> 
> Ah well.




Thanks for the welcome.  I'll assume that in this case, you're speaking for the whole board.


----------



## Krowout

*Hello*

So I've been browsing around ye ol' shoppe here and I wonder:  What are EnWorld members called?  I would have said Ennies but that designation seems taken.  So are we Ents?  

Also, as you can tell, I'm new here.  Is my account in some kind of restricted or unapproved status?  I seem to be able to follow more links when not logged in.


----------



## janselno

*Humble Monk*

Hello everyone. I`ve been playing D&D and star wars for a few years, and relly enjoy browsing around the sites. I am currently testing myself as a DM for the first time...and having great fun. I greatly enjoy Sci-fi and fantasy movies, and books.


----------



## fox0ne

*vic gamer*

nice to find this site, hope to meet other vic gamers


----------



## L8_Nyte

*Rancho Cordova, CA*

So here I am. A lonely 2nd Ed player in a world of 3rd Ed converts and newbies.

I have discovered that I do not like 3rd Edition after having played it multiple times with several diffeent DM's. It took awhile, but I have even discovered WHY I don't like it...

It plays to the munchkin and short-attention-span crowds, and requires little to no thought or imagination on the part of the DM or the players. It plys just like on "online RPG" such as WoW, or Everquest. Give me paper, pencil, dice, and IMAGINATION over that stuff anyday!

Now, lest people think I am putting down on WoW or Everquest, or any other MMORPG for that matter, I am not. I myself play some of them and enjoy them for what they are, but they are NOT role-playing even if they ARE somewhat interactive, and they have no place at my gaming table. If I want to play WoW, I will goto my computer, if I want to play D&D I call up friends and sit down at the table to play.

That said, I am here becaus a number of people I know online mentioned that this was the place to look for people interested in getting together to play. I am looking for afew things in a gaming group:

1) Must be willing to play with a female DM. I am NOT the only DM in our group, sometimes my wife takes on that role. We have had problems with this in the past.

2) We prefer non-smokers. We understand that many gamers are smokers and are willing to make concessions, but smoking happens OUTSIDE, and should NOT be so often that it interupt gameplay.

3) Players need to be courteous towards others. We understand that if you get enough gamers around the table that there are bound to be off-color jokes and whatnot. We don't object to them in general but DO ask that they be kept within certain limits. We have a 12 year old as a player, and may occasionally have other pre-teens or teens as players, Off-color is okay, but keep it within reason.

4) Don't flake. We understand that "Real Life" takes precedence, but if that happens, be courteous. Give us a call so that we aren't holdng up the whole game waiting on you. And if you tell us that you will be a regular player, be one. If real life is preventing you from coming too often, please let us know so that someone else who wants to play can take your spot. You will always be welcome back as a guest, and maybe we can "make room for one more" if your situation changes... but if you tell us you are going to be there, please show up.

5) Respect the host. Whether the game is at our place, another players home, or a public venue, please keep in mind that noone likes guest who leave a mess and such guests are not likely to be invited back. Please remove any trash you may bring with you and don't leave it for the host or hostess to clean up.

With those things stated, if you are interested in talking to us about getting together to game, please feel free to post a reply here, or to get ahold of us at L8_Nyte@yahoo.com

-L8_Nyte


----------



## Rhyssa

Hi.  I've been registered here for a while, just now finally getting around to posting something.  I tend to lurk - a lot.  Maybe that's why my character in our current campaign is a "person of opportunity" (aka rogue class)


----------



## ssampier

Welcome all.



			
				Krowout said:
			
		

> So I've been browsing around ye ol' shoppe here and I wonder:  What are EnWorld members called?  I would have said Ennies but that designation seems taken.  So are we Ents?
> 
> Also, as you can tell, I'm new here.  Is my account in some kind of restricted or unapproved status?  I seem to be able to follow more links when not logged in.




EN World Members seems to fit. Ents are taken, too, being from J.R.R. Tolkein _Lord of the Rings_ and all. The ENNies is a ENWorld award show at Gen Con.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer

*Jeremo*

Natter Natter, Natter away!


----------



## NicK Garai

*Hi Everyone*

Hi all.  I am an avid gamer and Dungeon Master for about 20 years.  I live up in Fort Langley, British Columbia, Canada.  Just trying to make some new friends, enjoy posting and have a good time with everyone.

If you have anything you'd like to ask for an idea for your campaign, adventure or maybe you'd like an adveneture made up, please feel free to ask. I love helping out and have lots of experience I can provide.

If anyone up here might be looking to start a campaign, send me a message and maybe I could get together with you if my schedule allows for it.

Anyhow, looking forward to getting to know people here!


----------



## BGC

*Bgc*

I AM 36 MALE AND TALL


----------



## wiplash

*sup!*

sup! Hey im new here, i love reading and writing storys, i love rpgs and fantasy, its all great stuff! Swing by my place somtime, im still creating it though.


----------



## GoldieDavid

Hi there,

Sorry to be off-topic, but why is enworld down so often?  This is the first time the site has been available to me for the last month or so.  Is it just me?  Is it just waking hours in New Zealand?


----------



## Lord Thavian

*Greetings to all!*

Greetings one and all!
I found this site when i was checking out the forums on the wizards D&D forums and after checking it out, i registered with you all here!
I have been playing D&D since 2000 and have enjoyed many adventures in that time, with many more no doubt to come!
Wizards are my speciallity, though any spellcaster class peaks my interest including as of late the Shadowcaster from Tome of Magic! Very Cool.

Again greetings to all who venture here!
I'll see ya soon! Muahahahahahaha!


----------



## NPC Lord

Spam!


----------



## Saracenus

*Welcomed*

I am here, hear me roar... meow...

Thanks.

Bryan Blumklotz
AKA Saracenus


----------



## toman

I'm new here so i thought i'd say hi.


----------



## Aramax

Hi,I got the message that I joined and never posted so here I am
Im 47 years old and have been running the same Dnd game for 25 real life years,I play low level heavily influanced by HP Lovecraft,Call of Cthulu, I also run V&V and Gurps


----------



## Furry_Thing

*Fails his Hide check*  

Curses!  Er, hello! 

*Dives behind a handy boulder. Re-rolls*


----------



## Heathansson

Chicks really dig me, because I rarely wear underwear, and when I do, it's usually something special.


----------



## theeaterofshades

*Hi All*

19 year D&D vet (yep started with the Elf being a player CLASS) lol.  Just looking for some rules clearifications and it was recommended to come here.  Look forward to contributing.

-Theeaterofshades


----------



## Kooky

*I suppose... Hello*

This is my First post to EN World

I was looking to search the forums, to find information/advice on how other people are running their RHOD campaigns, but it appears I cannot access the search functions.

Can anyone help me enable these?

Thanks,
-Kooky


----------



## carborundum

*Evening all*

Hi folks! It's been a long time (2ed.) since I played and I've just found a group in my new homeland (Holland) who play 3rd edition. I've a million queries since I intend to start Dm-ing Savage Tide in a month or two. Luckily I found this place and can get browsing.

If only I could find the Search button hinted at in the FAQ...

Anyway - thanks for having me over!


----------



## Phantos

another new guy here.
looks to be a cool msgbrd.

MWM
I  like long walks on the beach by moonlight and cheap italian food.
I enjoy bourbon, intense music and intelligent folks.
and I am obviously a bit sarcastic.

cheers.


----------



## wilsonjm

*Hi to everyone*

Been playing on and off for over 20 years from 1st Edition to 3.5, first as a player and now as a DM. Been a long time since I've been a player, I think I would find it hard not having the control I enjoy as the DM!

Cheers


----------



## Skeolang

Greetings!  I am subscribing so I can receive email updates to Sepulchrave II's Story Hour posts because they're amazing: Viridity and Saizhan


----------



## Malbeth

*Spellsword Rulings?*

Hello,

New to En World.  Looks great but am afraid I don't know how to easily do a seach.  Looking for the Sage's reply to Joshua Randall's inquiry of how the Spell sword prestige class works?  Please help anyone.

Thanks,
Malbeth


----------



## vindelius

*New poster*

Hello out there...


----------



## dogstar

*hi and where is the search?*

Trying to use this forum to figure out some new classes and spells and thing. But I cant access the search forum page. Same at dragon 

Why is that?


----------



## megamania

Welcome everyone.

I have never used the search system here so I am not sure how much help I will be.  Contacting one of the monitors is my thought or putting up a seperate thread about the subject may work.


----------



## Zealot

Hello everybody!


----------



## Kung Fu Hamster

Hello.


----------



## death tribble

Kung Fu Hamster ?

Am I being mocked ?


----------



## BaronSengir

Hello world!

I'm BaronSengir, an Italian d20 published writer. I'm a 10yrs RPG veteran and I like EN W forum about open calls!


----------



## DreadArchon

Blah, blah, meme, witty comment, etc.


----------



## Pawndream

Test


----------



## subzero

*The Lich*

Lic meant "body" in Old English.  It had a macron, or dash, over the i to signify a long vowel.  It appears in words like "lich-house" for mortuary and "Lych-gate" for roofed gate of a graveyeard, where a corpse awaits burial.  This morphed over time into the suffix -ly, which used to be a word by itself,  We see it now as in endings of adverbs and some adjectives (clearly, happily, homely, manly).  Hope this helps.


----------



## geneween77

*Hey*

Hey now.

 Enjoying this site quite a bit, been playing scince 87, and used this site to find a new group.

Thanks

Gene


----------



## stoneshape

*Just Saying Hi*

Hello everyone

Looking forward to meeting people and learning more about rpgs.

Take care see you around...


----------



## dan333666

Hay, i'm Dan so hi.


----------



## deaddragon

*Podcast Interview with Tracy Hickman*

According to a recent Pulp Gamer <a href="http://www.pulpgamer.com/2007/02/01/inside-track-010-tracy-hickman/" target="_blank">podcast interview</a>, Tracy Hickman and Margaret Weis have an animated appearance in the <a href="http://www.dragonlance-movie.com/" target="_blank">Dragonlance Movie</a> to be released this fall. Weis and Hickman wrote the first of the <a href="http://dragonlance.com/" target="_blank">Dragonlance</a> series, Dragons of Autumn Twilight, in 1984.  In the interview, Tracy talks about his life as an author, a game designer, and a gamer.


Darn.... I guess that isn't the proper way to submit news articles for posible inclusion.  *sigh*.

Well, anyway, hello guys and gals!


----------



## kk14

Hey there.  Guess I'm the latest member.  I live in Canada.  Mostly a PC I guess.  D&D only.  Don't really know what to say.


----------



## tangent bringer

I was referred here by Ashy, and as we all know, he rocks!!   

and I really like the map contest, too.  off to vote -bye


----------



## judith brison

*abrams tank and bradley tank*

Political posts aren't appropriate here, please.


----------



## Voitan

Been a while since I've been here at EN forums and I wonder if I can use the search function for the D&D Rules forum.

I'd prefer to search a forum for answers first then pop up a new thread that may have already been answered.


----------



## capitalbill

*hello*

hello


----------



## gqtraqer

*Wow, no search*

In this greed infested world we live in it is nice to see that the D&D community has not joined it... oh wait.. I’m mistaken.  I have bought stuff from here and yet, to use the 'free' forum to find help on a specific subject.  Hell no... Here is my contribution, (outside of all my purchase that will end now), Bah! I’m so pissed that if I write it.....  Dont bother replying, I am already gone.


----------



## Lewis526

Hello.  I just registered, and I'm surprised to find that there are some pages on this site that I can't browse to when I'm logged in, but I am able to browse to them when I'm not logged in.  Does anybody know why?


----------



## zong

*Searching for a product I've seen once and never found again*

Hi to all, I'm italian Dm and this is my first thread.
I write because I need some aid.
Some weeks ago I found a publisher site where I saw an adventure/supplement with the concept of a great mysterious waterfall at the base of which lived many human and humanoids settlements: the top of the waterfall was a great mystery because no one managed to reach it nor someone returned alive. 
I searched again for this site but I've never found it again.
Could someone tell me which product is it?

Thank you very much!


----------



## patandatamus

*Mass combat?*

Bonjour,

This is my first thread, here's a few details about myself.

Been a DM since 1985. Played a lot of AD&D in these early years. Also played all sort of fun RPG that were popular at the time like Gamma World, Call of Cthulhu, Phoenix Command and, yes, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles RPG (not to mention a lot of Car Wars). 

Then came a period that made me realized how lucky I was before, when I had all this free time to work on campaigns and play with my buddies. It was time to get a life, or at least, try to...

My return to the game coincided with the advent of 3rd edition. Of course, I now own all those nice hard cover books that I rarely use (maybe because I only play an average of 4 times a year). I also bought tons of beautiful minis. 

I am now joining the EN WORLD community mostly out of curiosity and specifically to ask this question: Did anybody ever play with the miniatures mass combat rules from the MHB? 

Thank you for sharing your experience with me. 

Patandatamus


----------



## Renaud

hello, I'm a long time lurker. Like everyone here I'm a long time DM. I've tried almost everything but recently I'm using a lot of Monte Cook materials. I run an AE campaign and I'm about to start another one in Ptolus. I


----------



## cade nightshadow

*Nice to meet ya*

I am a halfling rogue in character,and a longtime fan of role playing.
I would like to post in a game for beginning levels as cade is only a 1st level
pc   .I do have higher level pc's but haven't played a rogue in 
some time.I hope to make a few friends and enjoy some awsome adventures.
I look forward to adventuring with you for some time to come  .
Cade Nightshadow


----------



## SevenStar

*Another one joins the fray!*

Good morrow!

I'd never heard of ENworld until just a couple of days ago, and I'm amazed at the amount of stuff here!  There's quite the vibrant community going on here, which is very appealing.  (Yes, I know, the obvious question would be, "How the heck did you not know about us?!"  The answer is simple...I rarely go to websites I'm not familiar with.  I have a habit of staying within a bit of an online comfort zone.)

Anywho, I'm a 30yr old avid long-time D&D player who primarily DMs versus plays (both by choice and by the fact that most people here prefer to play).  I'm currently running three separate games using worlds of my own crafting.  Much like many of you out there, I'm sure, I incorporate my own prestige classes, spells, items, races, etc into the game to give it a unique 'flavor'.  Plus, I organize a local D&D meetup group in the Western Maryland region that now has 60+ members who gather to either play, go out to dinner, play board games, or whatever.  If you happen to live in that area, send me a PM or email, and i'll gladly answer any question.

But, aside from that I'm not "all geek", as I'm also a bartender, avid tennis player, and computer forensics student.  Well, ok.  Maybe that last one makes me more of a geek.  I'm ok with that .  

So, I'll see you all around in these here forums!  I'll likely be hanging out in the Art Gallery (for help with making maps and requesting portraits), D&D discussions, and who knows where.

-7Star


----------



## mmoreno80

*Greetings from Argentina*

Hi folks!
Hi I'm searching information about my favorite ad&d campaing: Greyhawk. I'm from Argentina and now I'm running, as DM, the Falcon Trilogy.
That's all.
See you later.
Bye.


----------



## Doctor DM

*Excited to be here*

Hey everyone, I just joined up, this site looks great and I can't wait to dicuss the greatness of RPG's. 

I've been playing role playing games for a few years now, I do D&D, where I DM for the most part, and BESM, which is another great game. I'm not a RPG expert or anything, but I love to play, and don't what I would do without these great games.

If anyone wants to know more about my just ask, and you can find me at myspace.com/1coolbob

Thanks!


----------



## Tiina

Hello all,

I found this site through google, and I thought I'd check it out.


----------



## Aeson

Welcome new people. I hope you enjoy your time here. This is a great place.


----------



## ladyrunica

*Hi Everyone.*

Hi.


----------



## southernbred1972

*all smiles*


----------



## Draxo

Hello.

New about here.. found a link on the WotC message boards.


----------



## kardar233

I found this place through the "Discussing Draedens" thread while I was looking for info on Ulgurshek.


----------



## TheSilverGriffon

Been a few years, good to be back.


----------



## Laracroft.14

*mr*

im laracroft


----------



## stilettoblade

*Howdy*

hiya. I'm a longtime player, first time DM, and i just stumbled across the site.


----------



## ski309

Hi, my name's Mike but everyone calls me Ski.  I'm 25 and I live in Maryland.  I've been playing DnD for almost a year now and I love it.  My favorite class to play is the monk cuz he gets so many sweet abilities!  btw if you live around Baltimore and are looking for a local game, hit me up, we may have spaces available.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

You may want to post in the Gamers seeking Gamers forum; I know there are a fair number of ENWorlders around here looking for games.


----------



## sleezesteve

I registered a couple years ago to tell Gary Gygax he had bad business sense or something.  Now here I am posting here tonight.

Sup EN dudes?


----------



## Roman Virtue

*Ello Gubna!*

It been so long since I registered for this forum that I forgot I did (just tried to create an account and... Oops!   ). Oh well, still checking the threads out, promise to post if I have something intelligent to say, and especially when I don't   !

   Anyway, I've been playing for a loong time now, I've played D&D, Rifts, Palladium, TMNT, Champions, Heroes Unlimited, Classic Marvel, James Bond, D6 Star Wars, Shadowrun, and I've GM'ed (DM'ed, Storytold, whatever) Vampire: TM, Werewolf: TA, Mage: TA and most everything (except Changeling) from the WoD, D6 and D20 Star Wars, DC Heroes, Marvel SAGA, and Cyberpunk. Most my games go on for at least one month, several have gone into the 'years', and for the WoD, we measured our time by decades (well, only one and some change, but still...). 

   There are still other games I own, but have yet to get around to playing (D20 Modern, Nephilem, Ars Magica, Heroes Unlimited, and I think I'm leaving one out (I've got 'sometimmers', cuz' sometimes I remember stuff and sometimes I don't).

   Currently, I'm GM'ing M&M (one of the 'years' games) and once Star Wars Saga comes out, I'm really looking forward to getting back into that! And even though I claimed to be 'over it' I'm getting into a nostalgic mode and may spring it on my players before too long!

   Other than all that stuff, I'm married, a proud parent, have a job a despise (but at least I'm working, huh?) and have been gaming with my group since Junior year of HS (Been gaming since Freshamn year though), a loong time ago in a galaxy far. far away! I have been to collage, taken computer graphics, psychology, philosophy, other computer classes and managment courses (Though I stoped going before I got any degrees). 

   That's all I can think of for now, I'm sure I'll see you all around the boards here! Ubtill next time

-RV


----------



## Zosmo

*The enchanter sends his greetings.*

Greetings all! I heard about this place from a good friend. I look forward to exploring the site!


----------



## Liquid196

*Hi*

Hi my name is Devin i'm a nice guy


----------



## Aurora

Welcome everyone!


----------



## evilninjamonkey

*Hello All*

I am back A year ago I posted under the name of Squirrilywrath but the email I used died and the password got losted


----------



## Xini

*An official welcome thread? I feel I should rebel already!*

Hi.

Well now that's done perhaps some chat about roleplay?

D&D player for about the last 20 years almost since Basic D&D. I'm now playing 3.5 and have a list of gripes probably longer than the accounts figures for Wizards of the Cash.

Basically I'd love to write my own 4th Ed but trying to do this solo would be crazy and I doubt the end result would be what people would consider D&D ("no magic missile??? NO MAGIC MISSILE!!!!" etc).

So basically I'll be lurking mostly so as not to upset people


----------



## puggimer

*Howdy*

Thought I'd just drop in and say hi!


----------



## Kylethor

*Seeking game players*

Just joined EN World.  Seeking game players in South Jersey, especially Illuminati & Avalon Hill Wizards.  Also, open to other games as well, card, board, RPG.  If you have interest, please respond.  Thank you.


----------



## ha-gieden

*New Here*

Hello!

  Where to start?
  I've gamed for many years under many different systems, including a few that I created when I got bored with everything else.  I'm a very creative person with a fairly short attention span  

  Just over two years ago, I completed my first novel.  I sent it in to a publisher and was promptly rejected.  I trashed the manuscript and started over, only to discover that the publisher that I had sent it to never published anything like what I had sent 'em.  Ah, well!

  My second novel was thrilling to work on.  It was my own creation; a post-apocalyptic high fantasy adventure featuring a female main character and a unique system of magic.  I found a likely publisher, and sent it in thinking "at least these people get back to authors quickly...if I'm rejected, I can send it out again soon".  I was accepted!  Yay!

  Well, I'm a gamer through and through, and while I was writing this second novel, I wanted to make sure that the rules that governed the world and magic stayed consistent.  I kept up a second document where I had everything written in game terms.  My husband loved it and wanted to playtest it, and thus my RPG, "Gieden" was born.  I sent it to the same publisher that accepted the novel, pitched it as a tie-in, and WHAMO, success!

  Since then I've had two shorter works accepted, I've started working on supplements, and I've begun work on yet another game, this one a collaborative effort.  I've had no further rejections.  Needless to say, I'm absolutely thrilled to be able to officially call myself an author, and look forward to holding the first copy of my own work in my hands.  I want to branch out and try as many new things as possible, and am considering doing a graphic novel next.

  I have never had very good luck at forums.  I always end up getting attacked, and never on the merits of my posts.  If I say that I'm published, people run down my publisher.  If I welcome someone to check out my MySpace page, someone jumps in with their opinion on my appearance.  If I mention my experience fighting (martial arts, fencing), someone makes a snide remark about my gender.  Bleh.  I hope none of that happens here.  

  Anyway, all of that said (and it's a lot...I guess being a writer shows  )  I'm a die-hard 2nd Ed fan who has tacked on so many house rules that it's gotten ridiculous.  I also really like Mage, and I play Vampire, Changeling, Deliria, and Shadowrun on occasion.  I have three kids, two dogs, four cats, and a snake.  

  Now you all know far too much about me.    

  So, "Hello!"


----------



## AndrewH.

*New to the game*

This is my first attempt to post, I've played D&D for years but this is my first time in this format. Looking forward to joining a group.

Andy


----------



## Piratecat

Welcome, everyone!


----------



## bjargi

I kicked half orc and half elf. If you ike to go half breed at all, than you should support the whole bundle of possible mistures. The dwarfling, the gnolf, the elforc, etc. Sounds stupid? correct!

bjargi


----------



## kwinz

*Hello*

Hi!  I've been gaming for over 20 years (how many over, I'll never admit), playing and GMing mostly D&D both in RPGA and home campaigns.  I like to come here for the news and reviews.


----------



## Bruiz54

*Im new here and I have a big problem!*

Hi everyone!
     Let me start of by saying I am very happy to be posting with this community and f I am ever posting in the wrong section please direct me to the proper section. That being said I have big problem that my current character, who is on the world of Athas is facing.
      I will give you his current character level so that it may help with any advice anyone may give. He is a level 3 Preserver (wizard) 3 Psion (kineticist) 2 Veiled One (Wizard) 1 Human Paragon. He is a human of Neutral good Alignment and does have 10 ranks in forgery due to his paragon class. Other than that his skills mostly relate to that of any other wizard Psion, but since he is Athasian he has good ranks in bluff.
     Ok so here is his issue. He has a brother who is enslaved by a Templar of the city State of Nibenay. In order to free him she has sent my Character and his party consisting of a thrikreen Druid if the sun, a dwarf Cleric of the Sun, a human Thug (Fighter) and an Orc Undead, to retrieve an ancient defilers spell book. Now the problem is not getting the book, in fact I have it now, the problem is that as a preserver I can not give her the book due to it being a powerful defilers spell book. In fact I believe it is a sorcerer kings spell book!!!! So How do I get my brother free and keep her form the spell book? Oh, and of course stay alive? Any help or ideas would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## AspenLynn

*Hello*


----------



## Thunderfoot

Welcome all new folks - we hope your stay here is pleasant.  Please feel free to post and enjoy, all opinions are equally ignored here.  (just kidding.)


----------



## sedarfairy

*I've been here before...*

I never really posted much when i first joined.  I'm back after a while away.  I'm a writer for Larry Elmore and was introduced to this site through GenCon and my tenure as a Booth Babe   A dubious honor...but I enjoyed my few moments of fame.


----------



## The Free Bird

*First Post BOO-YAH!*

Hi everyone! It's a pleasure to be posting here! The only other thread I've been on D&D-wise is the *Dicefreaks D20 discussion board.* I hope to learn a lot here, so please bear with me if I'm a bit slow. 

Oh and, lord knows I can't change. 'Cause I'm free as a bird.


----------



## Xeyla

*Greetings*

Hi everyone


----------



## Bluenose

*Hello*

Hello everyone. I've been playing D&D for years but only discovered this site recently. I hope to visit often, as there's lots of interesting discussion.


----------



## Avidfan

*Re:Hello*

I am from Singapore, I been playing AD&D and other scores of RPGs for a number of years but i am mostly DM?GM. My favorite RPGs are AD&D 2nd edition and the Robotech RPG.

My hobbies are designing game systems. Currently I just completed the Misteria RPG (fantasy) which took me nearly a year to perfect and 5 years of tweaking. So I am looking for players in Singapore to playtest it-)


----------



## DeepRanger

*Hello, EN World!*

Just getting going in RPGing again after a *long* dry spell   Feels good to be back. D&D has certainly grown by leaps and bounds; last time I played, it didn't even have a version number!  :\ 

Does anybody know if there's a database somewhere of the feats, player classes, and prestige classes? There's so many books and possibilities... It gets somewhat daunting. 

Have already coded a spreadsheet with a dice-roller for the stats...now I just have to set something up for the skills, feats, etc...or is what I'm doing already in existence? I hate re-inventing the wheel. I'm actually quite lazy   

DeepRanger


----------



## RHODESIAN SOLDIER

*Rhodesia*

Any D20 Books About Rhodesia?


----------



## RAGNAROKISCOMING2007

*hello enworld!*

i'm new...........................that's it!


----------



## Leo Knight

Hi. I registered here long ago, but never posted, just lurked. I found a link to Sep's awesome homebrew rules over at RPG.net, and wanted to say "Wow!"


----------



## joshdude

*hi*

hi i am joshdude i am bran new i live in the united states of america i love to play sports my level 32 gust got baned on runescape becuse jagex is a jack off well i went searchin around for a little while and fiound this well i hope this is the new runescape


----------



## Kirlia7755

Hi! I am from Singapore and I like dice. I was first introduced to different shapes of dice in 2005 and I have grown to like them. I wish I could be friends with all of you.

PS: I like Pokemon. Any of u also like it?


----------



## claven

*well hello there*

hi
i am a long time gamer, and i belong to every other type of forum except this one.  i noticed one of my co-workers on here a lot, so i figured i would check it and the rest, as they say is history.
i haven't looked around much, but you will see me here and there.


----------



## luzienne

*Greetings!*

I am 27, and a long time role player (started when I was 8 when my brother ran me through my first dungeon).  I took a long hiatus from playing, since all my RP friends had left, but have now got a new gaming group, and I am now getting back into the groove.


----------



## Phaethon12

*Hello*

Hi, I was just browsing around and saw this site.  I am a pretty active user of some other forums, and hope to enjoy my stay at this one.

Tally ho!


----------



## santazor

*hello*

hello im new and trying to make a friend or two.


----------



## psychoticbarber

*Hey Everybody*

Hi, my name is Dylan Zimmerman, I'm an experienced DM, GM, ST, whathaveyou, I've done it for about 6 years. (Experienced for a 19 year old). I'm currently studying Political Science at the University of Windsor (in Ontario Canada), don't know what I want to do with that yet. 

I like to be on both sides of the screen, preferably at the same time (in different games, of course). I'm currently co-running a mutually DM'ed D&D game with some of my friends in London, but we don't meet as often as I'd like as London is a couple hours away.


----------



## Scodi

*Hello!*

Hi. New to the forums, although I've lurked for a while. I've played RPGs for getting on for 15 years now, both as player and DM. Figured it was time to say hello here, and maybe get involved in some of the games hosted here too!


----------



## Anvil009

*Hello Everyone*

Hey everyone.  
Been playing RPG's for about 9 years off and on.   I live in Ohio, just outside of Columbus however I just got out of the USAF in Sept, 06 after 9 years active duty so I am currently in Iraq as a civilian contractor.  Games arent very plentiful around here for me so I am blessed by this board to get my D&D fix.  Just wanted to introduce my self, and say howdy.


Look forward to reading all of the great gaming action.

Anvil


----------



## Crassus

*Hi.*

Hi.


----------



## Mike Powell

Greetings I am Mike. Been lurking around Shemeska's SH for a while. My DM told us he was writing up our most excellent campaign which is much _darker_ than Shemmies campaign if you can believe it.


----------



## Sagamore

When I think of how long I've been role playing, wow, I realize I may have missed the boat on my chance to become a responsible adult. Anyways, I love to roll dice.


----------



## Fur

Just looking around. It's been 7 years or so since playing. Lots to catch up on.


----------



## JukeboxHead

*Don't shoot, I'm only the tuba player.*

Hi. I'm new.   I was recommended this site by DungeonmasterCal (my dad), and decided to check it out. Looking forward to hearing from people, and wondering how Crothian does it.


[insert random funny quote here]


----------



## Mark CMG

Welcome!


----------



## DanM

*Hello,*

I love DnD and wanted to stay up-to-date with the latest community news! I have some RPG software out there. You can find my free dice roller doing a yahoo search on Vegeto's Bones.

-DanM-


----------



## jaytes

*hey*

I can't access my PM's, seems that I don't have access can you help?


----------



## Otarrent

*New*

Hi, I just joined, and I'm pretty new to DnD too. I'm a first time DM to a first time group.


----------



## hawkman

Howdy, been browsing off and on for the last week or so and decided to register. 

I've played pretty much all of the D&D incarnations, Spycraft, Shadowrun and GURPS. Had been played in an empire building game (D&D 3.5) that went on indefinite hiatus about 3 months ago, but I will be running a solo game for my wife. If she likes it, I'm hopeful that I can get my group back together and play on a regular basis.


----------



## Krys Tamar

*Hello?*

Well, I guess I'm just posting to say hello.   Been a frequent visitor but not all that much active in the community.


----------



## Dark Spirit82

*Thank You*

Its been awhile and actually this is my second time being on these boards. I was originally Triple H82...and I highly doubt anyone would remember me but I was quite active back in the day when these forums were starting up. 

I just wanted to say thank you for welcoming me back and that I cannot wait to start roleplaying in the forums. I am doing a mutants and masterminds adventure and thinking about doing some D&D and Spycraft. Anyway i just wanted to thank you again for the welcome and hope to talk to everyone in the future.

Sincerly,

DS


----------



## cryokinesis15

*Hi*

Hi I am a first timer and I love magic


----------



## jjsdog22

*New to the boards*

hello All...I'm looking forward to chatting with you...


----------



## tempus edax rerum

*Hello World!*

Hey all - it feels so good to get this first post over with. I'm officially part of EN World now - yay!


----------



## TrekkieKT

*Hello Peoples*

Hello.
I've been visiting and registered for a while but never posted, so this is my first post.
Aussie, Aussie, Aussie!
Trekkiekt


----------



## Thresherinc

*Board Newb*

Hi guys, new to this forum, definitely NOT new to gaming, I've errr, been playing for 30 years or so now.

Quick question as I'm being dense and can't find it, where does the search forum link live?
I've checked the FAQ and it says I should be able to search so long as I've been given permission, but I can't find the link in any sub-forum I've checked so far.

Cheers,
Glenn.


----------



## megamania

Welcome everyone new and errr....old.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Thresherinc said:
			
		

> Hi guys, new to this forum, definitely NOT new to gaming, I've errr, been playing for 30 years or so now.
> 
> Quick question as I'm being dense and can't find it, where does the search forum link live?
> I've checked the FAQ and it says I should be able to search so long as I've been given permission, but I can't find the link in any sub-forum I've checked so far.



Welcome. You need to buy a community supporter account in order to perform searches. If there is anything it particular in one of the forums that you are looking for? I am able to search and would be glad to be of assistance.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

cryokinesis15 said:
			
		

> Hi I am a first timer and I love magic



The card game or the aspect of the rpg?


----------



## Ankh Pilgrim

*Greetings!*

Hi, I’ve lurked on EnWorld for a while, but the message about how I’ve never posted yet always made me feel a little guilty, so here I am introducing myself.

I’m really interested in D&D, the latest 3.5 incarnation in particular. My route to D&D was a little circuituous- I was interested as a child, but my parents were full of fearful warnings. This was during the peak of the anti-D&D movement, with BADD still being taken seriously and so forth. Out of respect for their wishes I left it alone.
Several years after I got married, my wife and I picked up Neverwinter Nights, so we’d have a game we could play together. (She’d never played many computer games before she met me, and is now an avid gamer. I consider this a success story.) We got involved in a role playing oriented NWN persistent world, to the degree that we were invited to DM for the community, which was great fun. It was actually one of the players there who first made me aware of EnWorld.  Even now, my knowledge of D&D rules has a few quirks that came from learning them first through a CRPG adaptation. After our first child was born we moved on, so we’d have time to take care of the little critter, but found that we still craved roleplaying opportunities. So we hooked up with a few local D&D enthusiasts through a university sci-fi/fantasy club and hosted a game night at our place, so we could put our little girl to bed and keep playing. It was so much fun that we’ve kept it up since then, and recently, I’ve been thrust into the role of DM. This is scary, because this is my first shot at it, but the players are all old school roleplayers from 2nd and even 1st edition times. But it seems to be working out all right, and it’s turning out to be a great family hobby. My players are all a little jealous- none of their wives are interested in playing, while mine is playing a rogue/psion and having a great time. So I feel pretty lucky, and I’m having a great time. (I do miss playing, though.)


----------



## Mycanid

Welcome sir ... another marriage with two gamers. Really seems to work better that way.

I hope you enjoy your time here in enworld in your active posting. Lurking is nice, but posting and getting feedback can be quite rewarding at times.


----------



## patchwerkgirl

*Obligatory intro post...*

Hello, my name is Melody.  I have been roleplaying since my boyfriend introduced me to Vampire the Masquerade when I was 16.  For the most part, I stuck with WOD and LARPing, but in the past couple of years, I have gotten into D&D.  Currently, I am involved in 2 D&D campaigns and thinking of DMing a campaign (not necessarily D&D).  I am currently addicted to web comics:  8-bit Theater, Order of the Stick, Looking for Group, and DM of the Rings.  Anything else you want to know, check my profile or drop me a line.  I look forward to getting more in depth knowledge of the game and chatting with you fellow gamers.

-Melody

I've Got My Dice Bag and I'm Ready to Roll...


----------



## fobbsm

*Michael*

old D&D DM thinking about starting a pirate campaign in Eberron. Looking at the wizard articles and windwright captain in explorers
suggestions?


----------



## Tamarantha

Thanks for the warm welcome!  I look forward to meeting you all  I've been gaming since 1981, and hope to continue until 2081.


----------



## debalkez

*Hey*

Hi everyone!  I am new here...been an avid gamer for about a year and a half now...started DM-ing a short while ago...I like it here, it seems friendly and many of you, I'm sure, will be able to answer any questions I have, and I'm sure I can shed some insight on some things as well!


----------



## fenixdown

Hi there, everyone!  This is a greeting haiku.  Except for this last line, which is much longer than it should be.


----------



## Rabos

Hey. Been a big fan of games for awhile and been playing with a group for a little over a year now.

I plan on lurking most of the time. Just thought I should mention my presence.


----------



## MythMage

Hi. I'm just taking a look around. I'm particularly interested in fey and Faerie, so I'll see if I can find anything related to that. I'll probably post some of my homebrew fey and undead once I get used to the place.


----------



## david_w_henley

*Hello*

I am new to the forums--finally breaking down and admitting that all this technology is here to stay--and thought I would say hello.  I have been involved in gaming for 22 years, and started playing while I was in the U S Navy.  I started with Gamma World, Top Secret, and of course Adnd 1st Edition.  Since then I have played most of the popular systems and many of the lesser known and independent systems.  Like all of us I experienced a metamorphisis throughout the years, going from a tactical player to a roleplayer, and finding a comfortable balance between the two.
  I was really exicited about the birth of each edition of DnD and the surge of interest in the hobby in general.  As time went on I found that many of the OGL settings, and alternate rules appealed to me more than DnD, or Modern.  I create a seperate storyline for each game I run based on the ruleset I am currently using.  At this time I am in the developemental phase of a campaign using Luke Crane's Burning Wheel system.  The system is different in many ways from the other systems I have used, and seems to have a lot of potential.
To me the creative process involved in gaming is the most satisfying part, and it feeds the attention hog in me to no end.
  I am going to be posting a story hour in the future, which will follow the storylline of the new campaign.  It will be set in a homebrew which I call Danlorn-Assa.  Hopefully once I get it going you guys will find it interesting and give me some feed back.

Thanks
David


----------



## jydog1

howdy.  Piratecat pointed me this way and I've already started digging into the campaign storylines.  Been gaming on and off for 25 years or so, finally broke my con cherry earlier this year (and had a great time).  Getting into 3.5, like the Rolemaster flavor it has (are those klaxons sounding?  Did I commit blasphemy?).  Also dipped my feet into Burning Wheel and found it very interesting.  Looking forward to entering the writing contests and getting to know you all.

Chris


----------



## Lady_Foxx

*Hiya*

Long time lurker here. Guess EnWorld decided to push me out of the cave and force me to speak lol. So hi everyone!!!


----------



## muninsfire

*Greetings*

I've been lurking here for a while, having joined expressly to keep track of Sepulchrave's story thread; I've decided to see about making a few contributions of my own.


----------



## Gerry

*Hello World*

Just saying hi. After years of lurking on boards, my goodness, I'm finally registering. 

I'm currently DMing Red Hand of Doom, (DnD 3.5), and am looking forward to picking up some of the DM and Player maps here on the enworld boards.

Gerry


----------



## AK Browncoat

Hello! My first post after registration.   

Im currently running STAP (Savage Tide Adv Path) set in the FR.  My group is arond 12th level, and we are looking forward to making it to Gen Con this year.


----------



## Steve Jung

Welcome to the boards, guys. Make yourselves at home.


----------



## Lou

*Time for my first post*

Hello all.  I started playing D&D when it had several small booklets.  Most of my early gaming was with older players.  Now I guess I would be an older player.   

-Lou


----------



## GM Valkyrie

*Helooo*

Hi there, I've been lurking on EN world for years now, coming in now and then looking for some information since I consider (like most people her I guess   ) this website as one of reference.
Now comes the time to join the party... you can't stay aside all life long can you ? and spending the whole night looking at the dance floor without joining is somewhat pityful   

Just for the record, I'm an oldtimer from when those red and blue bowes came out... you know...
I'm now old enough to teach my own kids to play the game, but apart from them I don't have a gaming table to attend to, so I do all my gaming online (which isn't a bad solution when you have a life that doesn't offer many gaming opportunities)

If you're interested by play by post gaming (one of the best ways for real role-playing) you might want to check on the World of Greyhawk board  
http://p197.ezboard.com/bd20worldofgreyhawk


----------



## deadDMwalking

*I'm here*

I thought I had registered before, but apparently not.

In any case, I really just want to make sure that I'm following all the discussion of the Dragon/Dungeon debacle that Wizards of the Coast has unleashed.

Here's to hoping the decision is reversed.


----------



## Vina

*Hi to all*

Hi i am Vina and i am new here 
i want to salute and hail you all

see ya soon bye bye!!!


----------



## coreyvw

*Howdy*

Well, I look forward to browsing around, thanks for providing this service!


----------



## cleric-for-rent

*greetings from paradise?*

hello everyone.  im an well-preserved scifi/fantasy/anime geek (closer to 40 than 20!) who's played DnD and various other RPGs on/off since 1980.  The biggest obstacle to gaming bliss for me has been working at jobs with NO consistent work schedule!  That's the price you pay for being unambitious and choosing to work in retail (cue "Clerks" movie).  I'm trying to rectify that now with a laaate sojourn into college and gainful job skills training.  Oh well, late bloomers are us?  My playing style is heavily Storyteller and Specialist.  I hate Power Gamers and Tacticians, even though my gaming friends fall into those categories-go figure.  Some people have told me I'm a masochist.  And cynic, Emo, etc.  I've almost always played clerics and PCs with a religious component-and I'm pretty much agnostic in real life, so..... :\


----------



## Mycanid

cleric-for-rent eh? I like your screen name!   

welcome to EW and enjoy.


----------



## lurkinglidda

*I'm new-ish*

:\ I'm sorta new. Been lurking for a while (hence the name). I work for The Man. Heck, I am The Man. If you have any questions about how we market DDM give me a shout. 

When I'm not at work I spend time with my fam, play FPSs, and teach yoga. Oh, and I RPG every Monday.


----------



## Moodoodon

*DBZ RPG ALMOST FINISHED D&D STYLE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED*

my name is Moodoodon i have made a website which is almost finished.  This website is made for everyone to have fun with ice incorparated several monsters from DBZ and D&D with great graphics and GM controlling flow of game through turn based battles and much much more. If you decide to give my site a try email me at timxfireball85@hotmail.com my site will be finished in just a few days so the quicker you get into it the stronger than everyone else youll be when it comes time to the tournaments i will host GL.


----------



## Moodoodon

_Please don't join just to promote your own site. If you want to do that, there are paid ads you can buy!  

And you're certainly welcome so long as you're here to talk about D&D. But no more self-plugging, please.

~ Piratecat, admin_


----------



## Impalla

Greetings from Asheville, NC!

Allow myself to introduce....myself.

I'm basically a newbie for all intents and purposes. I played, very casually, Advanced Dungeons and Dragons back when I was in high school. I have recently been remembering how much fun I used to have playing D&D and hanging out with friends. I have gotten a small itch to play again and begun looking into it. I ran across the site and lurked for a little while, then decided to register and post.....what I am sure will be horribly elementary questions that will get laughed at.

That's pretty much it. Anyone need a body for a D&D campaign? 

Cheers,
Impalla


----------



## Keefe the Thief

Well, after serious tactical fighting against my ISP, i was able to log on again. It seems that ENworlds ISP hates Ip-Adresses beginning with 77.xx, and i had one of those for over a year after i registered. Oh well, all i can hope is that i keep my current IP for a couple of days. I like posting on ENworld.


----------



## Malarick

*New Boy in town*

Long time lurker, but never posted before, so I thought I would start by just saying Hi to everyone!

Great community here!


----------



## vectner

*hello*

Long time D&Der from back in 1979. Just getting up to date on the current system.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hail and well met!


----------



## Black Flame Zealot

*Checking in*

Well, after being a member for some time now, I figure that now's as good a time as any to say hi and post. 

Chris Tulach
RPGA Content Manager
Wizards of the Coast


----------



## MrWildman

*Hello, all!*

This is my first time posting on any thread, any board, anywhere.  Wow, this is exciting.  I'm one of those 40-year old 1st Edition players.  Back in the late 70's-mid 80's I played AD&D with my high school chums in Washington state, back when TSR was in Wisconsin.  I was pulled away from RPGs about 20 years ago (you know...finding a job, finding a home, ADULTHOOD! Ugh.)  I moved to California about the same time WOtC bought D&D.  A few years back a friend introduced me to the Star Wars d20 RPG.  As I went through endless Wookie and Rodian characters I said how I liked the new, streamlined rules set.  When he explained the SRD and such, I got hooked on D&D again.

It's good to be back.

Being raised in Washington state (Visit Washington, the Evergreen State, It'll make you happy!) I was always partial to Druids and Rangers.  Race-wise, I always liked Dwarves.  Physically I'm one of those six-foot tall, hairy, barrel-chested guys anyway.  My old chums called me "The World's Tallest Dwarf".

I've always enjoyed being DM, and my games were usually light-hearted (at the Discoteque of Doom, the Half-Orc bass player gives you a secret message...), but I also love when someone else will handle THE WHOLE FREAKING WORLD so I can just be a character.

I think I will be happy on these boards


----------



## Mycanid

vectner said:
			
		

> Long time D&Der from back in 1979. Just getting up to date on the current system.




You and me both sir. A very hearty welcome to you.


----------



## Mycanid

MrWildman said:
			
		

> This is my first time posting on any thread, any board, anywhere.  Wow, this is exciting.  I'm one of those 40-year old 1st Edition players.  Back in the late 70's-mid 80's I played AD&D with my high school chums in Washington state, back when TSR was in Wisconsin.  I was pulled away from RPGs about 20 years ago (you know...finding a job, finding a home, ADULTHOOD! Ugh.)  I moved to California about the same time WOtC bought D&D.  A few years back a friend introduced me to the Star Wars d20 RPG.  As I went through endless Wookie and Rodian characters I said how I liked the new, streamlined rules set.  When he explained the SRD and such, I got hooked on D&D again.
> 
> It's good to be back.
> 
> Being raised in Washington state (Visit Washington, the Evergreen State, It'll make you happy!) I was always partial to Druids and Rangers.  Race-wise, I always liked Dwarves.  Physically I'm one of those six-foot tall, hairy, barrel-chested guys anyway.  My old chums called me "The World's Tallest Dwarf".
> 
> I've always enjoyed being DM, and my games were usually light-hearted (at the Discoteque of Doom, the Half-Orc bass player gives you a secret message...), but I also love when someone else will handle THE WHOLE FREAKING WORLD so I can just be a character.
> 
> I think I will be happy on these boards




Hoorah! Always nice to see a fellow 1970's first edition beginner around here. YOu will find many of us. A good and hearty welcome to you.


----------



## sedarfaery

Just wanted to drop by to say hello. I've been gaming since I was 10 years old (back in 81). I was originally tuned into DnD 1st edition, but eventually learned other systems. A good friend of mine suggested I check this site out, so here I am.


----------



## Mycanid

sedarfaery said:
			
		

> Just wanted to drop by to say hello. I've been gaming since I was 10 years old (back in 81). I was originally tuned into DnD 1st edition, but eventually learned other systems. A good friend of mine suggested I check this site out, so here I am.




Hello, hello! And welcome to the Hive. I see you have already posted en masse. Excellent.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to EnWorld sedarfaery.


----------



## GirII

Just thought I'd say hi!  Still checking the place out...so much to see!


----------



## Mycanid

GirII said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd say hi!  Still checking the place out...so much to see!




You are right ... there is quite a bit! Welcome!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

GirII said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd say hi!  Still checking the place out...so much to see!



Best to take it all in stride.


----------



## sedarfaery

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello, hello! And welcome to the Hive. I see you have already posted en masse. Excellent.



Hive? Is there an insect colony nearby?


----------



## Enigman

Hey, Made this account a while back but never actualy used it till now. Play with a small group of my friends and hope to find the forum useful.


----------



## Barabus

*Wealth of knowledge*

Looks like I've found a good resource.  I've been reading this board for awhile and finally decided to join.  There is some great insight here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welecom Enigman and Barabus!


----------



## Zebediah Magus

Been lurking for quite enough time.

Hi everyone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to the boards, Magus!


----------



## ssampier

*waves to our new members, with a special nod to our Wizards of the Coast guests*


----------



## SophieS

Hi, 

I'm Sophie Suicide and I'm here to be your friendly DnD nerd-girl from Kansas.  Oh wait, you already have one of those?  Well I'll be your friendly DnD nerd-girl from California, transplanted to Kansas.  Wait, hundreds of those are generated a year?  

Well I guess I'll just be Sophie Suicide then.  

Roll Twenties, 
Sophie


----------



## Mycanid

Hello Sophie! 

Transplanted from Cali, eh?

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Mycanid

sedarfaery said:
			
		

> Hive? Is there an insect colony nearby?




Just go here. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161627

Self explanatory.


----------



## Lady of Pain

Wow this is place is bigger then I had imagined it to be.  So let's see where to begin. Some know me from CM as Bratt and others know me from NTL. I think my husband goes by Whisperfoot here. I guess I really should ask him who he is here. I've lurked here for a few years reading the occasional thread that was pointed out to me. 

I was introduced to gaming about 15yrs ago when I met my husband.  I haven't gamed in awhile due to kids and time constraints but it would be nice to get a group going again. 

So yeah, I think that's all I wanted to say. Oh hi everyone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to the forums Sophie and Lady of Pain. Glad to have you.


----------



## Aeson

Lady of Pain said:
			
		

> Wow this is place is bigger then I had imagined it to be.  So let's see where to begin. Some know me from CM as Bratt and others know me from NTL. I think my husband goes by Whisperfoot here. I guess I really should ask him who he is here. I've lurked here for a few years reading the occasional thread that was pointed out to me.
> 
> I was introduced to gaming about 15yrs ago when I met my husband.  I haven't gamed in awhile due to kids and time constraints but it would be nice to get a group going again.
> 
> So yeah, I think that's all I wanted to say. Oh hi everyone.



Welcome  my friend. I'm glad you made it. It's about time.


----------



## Lady of Pain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Welcome  my friend. I'm glad you made it. It's about time.





A girl can get lost in this place. Took me a few minutes to find my way back.


----------



## Aeson

Lady of Pain said:
			
		

> A girl can get lost in this place. Took me a few minutes to find my way back.



It is big. I stick to just a few threads. It's enough for me. I'll be happy to be your tour guide.


----------



## Lady of Pain

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is big. I stick to just a few threads. It's enough for me. I'll be happy to be your tour guide.





I think I need to read the rules a bit closer before I sign up for a tour guide.


----------



## Aeson

Lady of Pain said:
			
		

> I think I need to read the rules a bit closer before I sign up for a tour guide.



No ploitics or religion talk. Don't say anything you wouldn't say in front of Eric's Grandma. This are the primary rules. If you slip up and say . It will be censored.


----------



## Lady of Pain

Aeson said:
			
		

> No ploitics or religion talk. Don't say anything you wouldn't say in front of Eric's Grandma. This are the primary rules. If you slip up and say . It will be censored.





Oh so I have to watch my potty mouth here. Ok I think I can do that. 

And not embarrass my husband.  That might be a little harder to do. So I may just lurk for awhile longer.


----------



## Aeson

Lady of Pain said:
			
		

> Oh so I have to watch my potty mouth here. Ok I think I can do that.
> 
> And not embarrass my husband.  That might be a little harder to do. So I may just lurk for awhile longer.



If you can't control yourself then lurking is a good idea.


----------



## Trace_Coburn

*Uh... hi?*

Wow... I'd've thought this 'on-spec' account would've been eaten by a gelatinous cube long before now.   Might as well make sure it isn't.  

Well met, all - but you needn't pay me any attention, as I'll most likely spend virtually all of my tenure here lurking.       I spend most of my time at Candlekeep.com and/or classicbatttletech.org, so don't feel obligated to interrupt your usual insanity discussions on account of me.


----------



## ShadowofDeus

Hello all!  I've been a lurker for a while under the guise of 'anonymous user #2345-j', but I figured I'd create an account to say thanks for all the cool info!  Well, I might be posting more too...  but that's a given.  Anyhoo, see you around the boards!


----------



## megamania

Lady of Pain said:
			
		

> Oh so I have to watch my potty mouth here. Ok I think I can do that.
> 
> And not embarrass my husband.  That might be a little harder to do. So I may just lurk for awhile longer.





Just dive in.


----------



## megamania

ShadowofDeus said:
			
		

> Hello all!  I've been a lurker for a while under the guise of 'anonymous user #2345-j', but I figured I'd create an account to say thanks for all the cool info!  Well, I might be posting more too...  but that's a given.  Anyhoo, see you around the boards!





Welcome!


----------



## megamania

Trace_Coburn said:
			
		

> Wow... I'd've thought this 'on-spec' account would've been eaten by a gelatinous cube long before now.   Might as well make sure it isn't.
> 
> Well met, all - but you needn't pay me any attention, as I'll most likely spend virtually all of my tenure here lurking.       I spend most of my time at Candlekeep.com and/or classicbatttletech.org, so don't feel obligated to interrupt your usual insanity discussions on account of me.





Welcome.   Come and join us for the insanity I mean the discussions.


----------



## acclue lockheart

*Hey, I guess I'm new here...*

erm, hi. The message board said I should come here and talk . I've played RPGs in general for about... hmm... two years? sorry, my memories always a bit fuzzy ^^; but I think that's about right...

Anyways, about my gaming style. I tend to get my DMs mad at me because I insist on breaking minimum age limits. For roleplaying's sake, I always play as children  they're the only characters my personality fits into... I REALLY like kitties!!! ^^ so I sometimes model characters around them. I once based the entire concept of a wizard character in D&D on his familiar  and I like roleplaying over hack & slash games... and severely overcomplicating things by following every single solitary rule when I play ^^;

I think I have ADD, OCD, am slightly bipolar, and have an inferiority complex. Though I've never had any of this confirmed, I'm pretty sure I'm a psychological mess ^^;

Oh yeah, I was supposed to advertise my site, ah well I guess there's a board for that...

Can you tell I love writing? ^^


----------



## Lady of Pain

megamania said:
			
		

> Just dive in.




I might just wander a bit outside of this forum.


----------



## Aeson

Lady of Pain said:
			
		

> I might just wander a bit outside of this forum.



if all you want to do is wander then stay away from the hivemind. It has the ability to suck people in and not spit them back out. Unless you're into swallowing it might be a place to stay way from.


----------



## wizards-coast

*hello*

sorry wrong spot


----------



## Tehjianna

*hello fron Teh-Teh*

Hello My real name is Cyndi, was looking on the internet for a list of gods, and saw en world, everyone in my gaming community says this is a good site to go to....I am currently looking for a list of gods in DnD online...I am too lazy to look through the many books I have access to.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Tehjianna said:
			
		

> Hello My real name is Cyndi, was looking on the internet for a list of gods, and saw en world, everyone in my gaming community says this is a good site to go to....I am currently looking for a list of gods in DnD online...I am too lazy to look through the many books I have access to.




Welcome!  This link might be useful.


----------



## theko

*I have to say HELLO*

So... Hello gang !!!

Im from sherbrooke in Québec, Canada.

-theko->


----------



## serafin

Hi there. I'm new here and just want to say hello from Heidelberg, Germany.


----------



## Griznuq

*Greetings*

Hello! I recently saw mention of this site over on Silven.com, and thought I'd come check things out. Looks like a great resource!


----------



## Derath

Hey. I was referred... umm refered... or whichever, by my english teacher. She'll recognise the name 'Derath'. I'm quite the Role Player for I am at another RPing site which I can't get to right now because it doesn't work for some reason...

I'm also a good writer, and already have my sights set on making a book (fantasy-like). In 6 years or less, I'm joining the Marine Corps (six years because of two more years of high school, then a traditional 4-year college).

I might need some help getting around too, lol.


----------



## JongWK

*New in town...*

Hey all!

I lurk here from time to time, and I thought I might as well create an account. I'm from Uruguay, South America; I like d20 and a host of other games; and I do freelance writing from time to time.

Cheers!

JongWK


----------



## Wulfwynn

Hello! I keep hearing about this site so I thought I'd stop by and join up. I'm 20 and love to game but haven't found any good groups in my area. Hopefully that will change.


----------



## Aeson

Wulfwynn said:
			
		

> Hello! I keep hearing about this site so I thought I'd stop by and join up. I'm 20 and love to game but haven't found any good groups in my area. Hopefully that will change.



Hey Wulfie. Welcome. You should fit right in.


----------



## Superj3nius

*HEY.... I need Help!!!!!*

This is my first post and I am new I play D&D and read Oots on a Daily Basis. I would say more but I think I covered Enough....

The real thing is I play a 7th lv Human Sorcerer and I dislike Druids so my friend used my stas and made a druid Version of me that I have to Fight. I need Help. using 3.5 rules I need startagies and Ideas on how to beat a 7th lv. druid. This match has only mundaine items and I have to win. I know basically what I am up agianst but I need all the help I can get.


----------



## HuManBing

Hello all! I'm a long time D&D player, having played the version that didn't even have an edition number in it. I've played 3.5 on and off for about a year now and I'm a big Ravenloft fan.

Also, I've played SWRPG back in the day when it had d6s for everything. I also have played Call of Cthulhu and RIFTS, but those were about 15 years ago.

To be honest, I read the reviews on this site but that's been it up until now. Hopefully I'll find more as I explore.

Oh, and I'm here because of rumors of an updated "House on Gryphon Hill" adventure.


----------



## Raft

The ubiquitous first post. I've heard a lot about this site. I'll probably be lurking for a while and see if I can see what I'm looking for as far as information..

I'm a mostly 1st and 2nd AD&D player who's started getting into 3rd. So I'm here for some knowledge.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'd like to extend a friendly hands to all new posters.


----------



## knight37

Hi, I am new here. Been playing RPG a long time. Play on RPOL now mostly.


----------



## hong

knight37 said:
			
		

> Hi, I am new here. Been playing RPG a long time. Play on RPOL now mostly.



 Hey hey hey, it's Knight! Where you BEEN, mang?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcom to EnWorld, Knight37!


----------



## Temistocles

*Hello*

Hi there... new user here.
 My name is Daniel, and I had kind of stopped playing RPG. Came back for the 3.5, stopped again, and now I'm back again. My main interests now, on the RPG front, are the Midnight campaign setting (I ran the first part of a campaign last year), the Conan campaign setting (hopefully I'll be playing in a campaign soon), and the Warhammer Fantasy RPG (my new project as a DM). The first thing that attracted me in those settings was the low magic and the high mortality rate. Not because I find that good on itself, but because I often think that less combat is more role-playing, and magic is THE point where the d20 system breaks down.
 I'm brazilian, a 26 year old philosophy student on my way to the doctorate. RPG came back in my life when I was missing a hobby where i could think in a playful way. As a philosophy student you spend most of your time dedicating yourself to the same text, reading it over and over again. That is fine with me, and i like both the challenge and the task itself. But every now and then I miss just using my brain for the fun of it. RPG can sure provide that.
 I think that's about it. I like arts, as you can see in my signature, but I'm not an specialist in any way. I just enjoy it...


----------



## nijineko

*saying hi*

hi!

i'm too tired to describe much about myself just now, so i'll save it for later. ^^


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome, nijineko!


----------



## JeffJ2112

*Greetings From Nowhere Indiana*

Hello!

I've visited this sight often and lurked a bit, so I thought I'd finally say something.

Love the site and hope to learn a lot here.

Jeff


----------



## shelby143




----------



## unonu

Hey All
Seeing how my renewed interest in RPG keeps bringing me back here I thought I might as well stop lurking.  I am a 31 year old on again off again gamer living in CO.  I started with D&D Basic as a kid and kind of went from there. The sad thing is that I never really was able to get a set group of players together, and so was resigned to reading fantasy, building worlds, characters and eventually computer gaming on my own.  I would still love to bring all these characters to life some day maybe here.  I also played some Shadowrun, and White Wolf in college.  I would like to try a Mechamorph campaign as well (I love Transformers even more than D&D) or Super Hero game. Anyway thats the relevant stuff, besides that Im a professional audio engineer and DJ (thats vinyl not hack) and part time illustrator for storyboards. 
Ciao

 ((unonu))


----------



## sokola123

vvvvvvvvv


----------



## ppz

Hi everyone,

I'm fairly new to d20 and DnD.  I've been playing 3.5 for about a year now, and maybe I'm starting to get a hang of some things.  I figure since I have started lurking around here, that I might as well sign up and start posting.

- ppz


----------



## boroth

Greeting one & all
i've been been playing for a couple of years
new to this site


----------



## reppa

greetings, and all that..........


so far, I've yet to play any d20 type game, but I'm currently enjoying reading through the D&D 3.5e corebooks...

of the variants, I think I prefer parts of d20 Modern/Past/Future/Apoc, and BESM d20, and True20...


----------



## Jamfke

Hello?  <tap tap tap>  Is this thing on?


----------



## cpanthersfan

*The Solo Adventurer*

Hello,

Don't know if this is the right place to post this. I write solo adventures for D&D v3.5 and post them at www.groups.yahoo.com/group/the_solo_adventurer .

-Michael


----------



## Solnath

*I usually don't take orders...*

...but the big mean welcoming sign above the boards told me to come here to say Hello.

/me pouts.


----------



## Mycanid

Solnath said:
			
		

> ...but the big mean welcoming sign above the boards told me to come here to say Hello.
> 
> /me pouts.




Well, welcome in any event!


----------



## tamwoo

Heeeelllllooooo


----------



## Solnath

"I have more than five posts, so I can welcome people!"


----------



## Karrde

Hello there, 
i am newto this boards and i am missing the search engine. 
May someone help me please?


----------



## jillianhw

*Gom:lr*

Hello!  Problems with funding, hey?  Well, I can sympathize and would like to help out.  I have an online book, Guardians of Myth: Legends Reborn, which is available online at Lulu.com.  It can be downloaded for free and purchased for $9.52.  I cannot offer any of the proceeds from the free downloads, but I will offer to donate any proceeds made from book purchases in the next month.  I will donate $0.80 for each book sold (that is the total profit I receive from each) for the next month (June 16-July 16).  It may not be much, but it seems like you guys have a pretty good thing going here and I don't really need the money.  

Namaste
Jillian


----------



## Mycanid

Hello there karde and jillianhw! Welcome to EW!


----------



## merb101

*Hello!*

Just wanted to say hey and introduce myself.

My name is Michael Erb and I am a journalist and game reviewer in West Virginia. I am the education reporter for The Parkersburg News and Sentinel and also write a weekly gaming column for the paper, mostly doing reviews of board, card and roleplaying games. I also do bi-weekly roleplaying game reviews for Graffiti, West Virginia's alternative news magazine, which is distributed throughout the state. My companion Web log is http://merb101.livejournal.com, where I do additional game descriptions, post reviews and articles and talk about my column. Any kind of feedback is always welcome.

I hope to post some reviews here in the next couple of weeks, and am always interested in meeting and talking to gamers. I've been gaming for about 20 years now, mostly roleplaying games, and am always up for a good gaming discussion.

Hope to talk with you all some more soon. Thanks, 

ME


----------



## kodra

Hi, I'm posting here because I saw the nice link at the top of my screen telling me too.

I've lurked occasionally on the forums, always meant to post, but never got around to it.

I'm a gamer of 8 years now, from a variety of systems including: Grim Tales, Black Company, D20 modern, Mutants and Masterminds, D20 Star Wars, and of course, 2nd ed, 3rd ed, and 3.5 D&D.

I currently live in the dayton OH area, so if you are looking for players, let me know.  I'm currently involved in a Homebrew game with my old group in Oxford that takes place on the weekends, but my weekdays are quite open, and I'd like to have something to look forward to other than the weekend.

My Email is: kodra22@gmail.com

I've played in Heavy RP and Heavy Hack and Slash games before and am comfortable with either.


----------



## underfoot

Hello,

New to the boards.  I've heard it's a great place to ask rules questions and generally keep in touch with the gaming community.


----------



## Kheldian Fury

*Hello All !!!!*

hi M8s  i  would just say hello everybody


----------



## Mycanid

Hello there merb, kodra, underfoot and kheldian! Welcome to EW!

Feel free to wander about!


----------



## madda

must resist temptation. 'nough lurking.
officially joining. aarrgghhh.......


----------



## Blizzarex

Lurking is an addiction.  This is part of my 12 step program . . .

Seriously, though, EN World has been an invaluable resource to me for more than 7 years, since before the advent of 3rd Edition (back when it was called Eric Noah's Third Edition News).  I still remember drooling in anticipation over the tidbits Eric posted in the months preceding the release of 3E.  Since I'm now drooling over 4E tidbits, it's high time I joined the community.


----------



## SteamEngine

*I only just joined.*

Hello. I just joined this forum, but I have been lurking it for a very long time.


----------



## Bellinghamster

*Noobs*

I am not new to gaming, just new to EN World. 

I've been playing D&D since the early '80's, and RPGA since 1999.

We have a club in Bellingham, WA, called the Eagle's Aerie.

Here is our website:
http://www.geocities.com/mdezotel/eaglesaerie.html

Thanks!


----------



## Lord_Blacksteel

Long Time Lurker (from back when it was Eric Noah's 3rd edition news site)

First Time Poster

I finally decided to stop responding to threads by griping at my monitor.


----------



## Mycanid

Haloo to everyone!    To:

Lord_Blacksteel
Bellinghamster
SteamEngine (great avatar by the way   )
Bllizzarex
and Madda!

Welcome to EW!

Btw ... please wipe your feet on the mat next time.


----------



## raowyn

*Hello there*

Found this site after getting into 3.5 a few months ago. Hello!


----------



## deamonprince

*Hello*

I'm sick and tired of the "Welcome! You're seeing this..." message, so I've decided to say hello to everyone. Hello everyone! And Run for the hills people, because I have a lot of opinions that I can't back up!


----------



## Destro Fett

*A Walking Shadow*

It is a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.


----------



## Six Sided Dice

*Hi eveyone.*

Hi,

I`m new here... well, actually (like a complete eeeejit) I joined a while ago, lost the link - couldn`t remember the name of the site, and forgot all about it until today when I accidentally re-discovered it again... just a few minutes ago.

I just wondered if I am the only one playing the D&D Miniatures Skirmish, using all the WotC books -  but using non D&D miniatures actually to play the game?

I use a vast combination of favourite minis from a host of different companies, and I make up my own characters and stat cards, using just the rules book and D&D supplementary material (Monster Manuals etc).

Please tell me I`m not completely alone in this madness LOL?


Anni   xox 


PS am I the only female gamer in this site?


----------



## Pulverizer

*New to boards*

Hello gang.  Pulverizer here.  I've hit these boards several times over the months snagging a tidbit of knowledge here and there and finally thought I'd register and join the greater community.  I'm a long time roleplayer of many games, namely D&D and superhero games like TSR's Marvel (and the subsequent Marvel SAGA game which I'm still in love with) and today's big superhero hit Mutants and Masterminds.

Like many gamers moving on into their mid 30's I'm finding it hard to get time to play with my buddies but thanks to Fantasy Grounds and people's willingness to schedule monthly games weeks in advance I still get a good fight in every once and a while.

Now, time to get reading.  I look forward to seeing many of you around.

-Pulvy-


----------



## GJ_Knight

Ahm.... hello people!
I'm not very good with words, so this is my welcome message!
See you around


----------



## developmentusa

Good idea!


----------



## Mufafu

*Welcome to Me*

Well, that's it really


----------



## megamania

Welcome everyone new and old to EN World.

I am a long time lurker (back when this first started under Eric Noah with previews for Psionics) and member since 2002.

I enjoy Darksun and Eberron.

I do PbPs and also can be found in the Hivemind.


----------



## flipw

*Hello All*

Looks like this site could really help our gaming experiance!


----------



## Roxolan

*I'm being forced to write this*

The "Welcome! You're seeing this message..." thing really got on my nerves... So I finally introduce myself. I'm a French gamer, living in Belgium. I only come here because of the reviews, I'm not looking for any kind of "community", so don't bother answering.


----------



## Miscaleous

*Hello Gents*

Been reading on here a long time and finally found an opinion to offer.  Thanks for providing such a wonderful site!


----------



## diamondpow

*Players wanted in Delft/Rijswijk, Nederlands*

hello Everyone,

I am chris nice to be a member, and I am sure there is lots of useful information on this site that I can make use of.


----------



## CazmarDM_2

Hello I am a rpgaa Dungeon Master that has been Gaming and DMing for 5 years I was taught by a good friend of mine that has been gaming for thirty two years i am fascinated by the mechanics and History of DnD and Keeping Book RPGs alive


----------



## dozer1771

*Fng*

i'm new to the site and wanted to say hey
i am  interested in planescape and spelljammer mostly but have played in many different settings  
i also enjoy classic battletech
feel free to drop me a line


----------



## Mycanid

Six Sided Dice said:
			
		

> Hi ... PS am I the only female gamer in this site?




No - look for Merkuri, Jeysie, Sedarfairy, Aurora, Darth K'Trava, Goldmoon, Li Shenron, Queen Dopplepopolis, Suzi Yee, Chainsaw Mage, Seonaid and MonkeyDragon, to name a few.

Most of them were in this thread some time back: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=196646&page=1&pp=40

Others you just stumble across from time to time. A fair number post in the "Off Topic" forums.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Welcome everyone new and old to EN World.
> 
> I am a long time lurker (back when this first started under Eric Noah with previews for Psionics) and member since 2002.
> 
> I enjoy Darksun and Eberron.
> 
> I do PbPs and also can be found in the Hivemind.




Uhh ... welcome?


----------



## Ferret

I have just realised that I haven't posted here yet so, to make it official: Hello, I'm Ferret, I've been her ages, stopped for a while then I've come back (with a vengeance  ). I don't really do much D&D related here anymore, which is a shame but I haven't *got* anything to do with it in real life either =/


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> I have just realised that I haven't posted here yet so, to make it official: Hello, I'm Ferret, I've been her ages, stopped for a while then I've come back (with a vengeance  ). I don't really do much D&D related here anymore, which is a shame but I haven't *got* anything to do with it in real life either =/




Err ... hello Ferret.


----------



## kattehus

Looking at how some introduce themselves, I've now gotten an idea of how to do it.

Hello. 
I'm Jens (Aka 'kattehus' which means 'Cats house' in danish - I am a Dane, a citizen of Denmark - or "Zordiac".) Most people (online) call me 'katte' ('Cats') or Zord. 
I've been lurking around the forums for some time, but haven't bothered to join before now. 

D&D player for three years now, and DM for about two. A friend introduced me to D&D =).. 


..After about half a year, he told me that he had attended "D&D school", which taught him to be a DM. - and therefore I asked him to be my mentor.


Anyways.
Just dropping a few (~9) lines to say hello to the people here.


----------



## Hellraiser696

Just created an account to come in and take a peek at all this Chi/Rho method stuff that I keep hearing about.  Sounds like a good little community here.


----------



## GypsyLily

*Hi Everyone*

Hello,
  I am new on here as well as being new working magic. I have a few friends who are also into magic and witchcraft. I do have a question for anyone who can answer it for me, I would love to hear from you. I met a lady who said she got her husband by cooking menustral blood into his spagetti sauce,and has told me of other spells like that. My question is does that really work? also how would you save it, don't blood go bad? Isn't that dangerious to do?


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan

Hi, I'm Troy McClure. You may remember me from such boards as Sickosonparade, Misetings, SASS and FSTDT. 

But seriously, I'm a DM of D&D (3e, and I have ONCE done 2e) and a formulator of original classes, spells and feats for the game. I've also written a free RPG called Mary Sue: The Desecration.

I'm 24 years old, male, and I live in Middleton, Nova Scotia, in the land of Canada. I also work as a programmer. I'm going to like it here.


----------



## Guderian

New player here, used to play a lot of AD&D back in 90's, had a long break from RPGs, now back and discovering 3.5ed. Have fun all !


----------



## Neko7C

*Hi  !*

Hi ! 

I'm Neko CEO of le 7eme Cercle France Qin's publisher. We are right now prepairing our french site for Ennies. 
You can get on a english page with downloads (demo kit+ map+ Character sheet) :
http://www.7emecercle.com/


----------



## Davy_Jones

Greetings! My name is Davy Jones, a long-time gamer (27 years and counting) and aspiring game designer. I've actually been in the process of contacting publishers for a fantasy campaign setting I've recently created, and a good friend suggested I start networking here. 

I look forward to chatting with you folks in the very near future.

'Til then, _au revoir_!
_(-No! He always says "Ciao!")_
_Oh. Ciao_!


----------



## beardo1976

Hi all!  Glad to be here, nice site, I'm looking forward to check out all the stuff here!




Jason


----------



## Mycanid

Hola beardo ... and Davey ... and Neko ... and all the others who have said hi recently. Hope you enjoy your stay in here.


----------



## andersml

*Hello*

Hi there. 

well not much to tell rigth now I return later with more 

Anders


----------



## Dorn_the_warrior

*Hi everyone*

Hi everyone....wait, I think I said that already.  I am Dorn. I figured it was time to quit lurking and start posting. It's great to be here. I hope to get know you all well. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Fersboo

*Hello*

Hello all.  My name is John, but I am known as Fersboo on the Internet and Xbox Live.  I'm an older gamer that has been out of the gaming scene for quite awhile.

I currently have, IIRC, D20 Modern & the 3.5 ed DnD core books.  I wasn't overly impressed with the 3.5 ed as I foundly remember playing the 2nd and 2.5 editions.  I am also familiar with the original Warhammer Fantasy setting, but no longer own any of the materials.

I am interested in finding a mature group in the Annapolis-Odenton area for d20 Modern, d20 Modern-Dark Matter, T20 Traveler or other modern, near-future or hard sci-fi type game.

I work in DC and have a 5 year old so my free time is limited, but I still would like to find a group that regularly plays with minimal distance from home.

Thanks,
Fersboo


----------



## 2_neb

*hey*

hey im ben and im not really sure what this is but it looks cool so if you can give me some pointer's or help me out that would be good


----------



## bigeshu

*Bigeshu enters a 10x10 room*

He opens the chest and finds a dull intro.

I'm an English teacher in the Baltimore area who is a major theater/arts geek. Once while tipsy from a Long Island Tea I started to mentally ponder the meaning of TS Eliot's The Wasteland to see if I was drunk (no bull) but see no contradiction between that and my taste for the Three Stooges even to this day. I run mostly Exalted and L5R, but would kill to run Mutants and Masterminds, True 20, or hell even to PLAY in a Ptolus or Iron Kingdoms game (Beck Ashcroft and Sulgha must be reborn!).

I'd also like to add that I absolutely hate Otoroki with the passion of a fanboy seeing his favorite character being replaced. Note that I refer to the switch from Phoenix Wright to Blackjack dealer between Phoenix Wright 3 and 4


----------



## Zen3p0

Hi. Obviously I'm new and this is my first post. I am a big fan of RPGs, miniatures and TCGs. I spend most of my free time creating characters, adventures, and monsters. I am a guru with the Magic the Gathering, Yu-Gi-Oh, and Pokemon TCGs. I am trying to obtain the new Warcraft  and SW TCGs. SO again, hi.


----------



## cneilson

*New Poster*

Hi there.  Just found this site while looking for RPG resources.  I've been playing for almost twenty years now.  I'm currently away from my core group so I"m experimenting with some online options.  

Colin Neilson


----------



## Mycanid

Hello all and welcome to EW! 

Lots of rpg resources in here to look through....   

Enjoy!


----------



## Moontan

I'm a Swede/Canadian living in Victoria BC, Canada. I started with D&D in 1980, that's also how I learnt English. After a bit of a break and edition changes I thought EN World might be a good way back to the good old gaming feeling.


----------



## Within Loki

Just saying hello.  I used to post on RoE, but NO MORE.  

    Anyways, hello everyone.


----------



## kryled20

*hellou*

im Cristo Yáñez a DM from mexico

searching for some job as a writer
any idea?
Cris


----------



## AngieKing

*Lose Weight Now!*

Summer is Here and it is Time for the Summer Wardrobe! 

Need to Lose Weight and Want to Lose it Fast? If you want High Potency Diet Pills or Diet and Exercise Change / Plans We Can Help! 

Click Here Now! 

If the link above does not work pleasecopy and paste: 
http://www.easy-weight-lose.info 
into your browser. 

Bye, 
Angie


----------



## jaelte

*Salutions*

I happened upon this site whilst looking for information on different gaming systems.  I'm relatively new to gaming overall (I've only played a couple D&D, one d20 Modern, and one GURPS campaign), but I've enjoyed it so far.  I'm about to start in a Grim-n-Gritty campaign and I've found some good critiques and helpful resources in the forums here.


----------



## PlanetNiles

Just posting to say howdy!

"Howdy!"


----------



## Eric Tolle

Hello, I'm Eric Tolle, from like, California.  I decided to join this site because between D&D, Mutants and Masterminds, and True20, a fairly chunk of my current game collection is D20.  And there's enough discussion of non-D&D stuff to keep my interest up.

I'm an old, long time gamer.  I started with the little brown D&D books way back when, stayed with it through AD&D, got disgusted with it, played a bunch of other systems (primarily Champions back when it WAS Champions and WoD), and eventually got roped into an AD&D game that was pretty awful but fun.   So when D&D 3rd popped up, I bought it, and d20 has been part of my repertoire ever since.

Other information: technically I'm a mix of a character actor and a power gamer (a pretty lousy min-maxer FWIW).  I've bummed around rpg.net for quite a while, read far too many webcomics, and am as much of a hard SF fan as a fuzzy-headed BA in Anthropology can manage.  I have relatively little patience for generic medieval fantasy.

And that's about it.


----------



## Bear1211

*Greetings*

Heard great things about this site! Getting back into roleplaying, thought this place could help give ideas.


----------



## Boregar

Hi all,

I first stumbled across this place when I was searching for info and comments about the cancelling of Dragon and Dungeon. I've been reading it as a guest since then, but I've now decided to take the plunge and sign up.

It was the polymorphed chicken/cannibalism thread that finally convinced me.


----------



## Bowman Jean

Hello! 

I haven't joined in a DnD campagain for quite some time, like around a year and a half I guess? Anywho... if anyone's wondering where did my username come from, it s a character name from Star Ocean: The Second Story, which is my all-time favourite game. 

So, if anyone wants to play with me, I will play in a few Eberron campagains.


----------



## Simia Saturnalia

You die.... [More]
Oh, wait. Sorry. This is introductions. Let me come in again.

Hi! Someone has my more typical user name here, so I went with the Roman variant - someone can fill in those of you educated in this century.  Anyhow, I've been doing this whole RPG thing since about '90, with TMNT and Other Strangeness, wandering into AD&D, RIFTS, L5R (1st and now 3rd, a favorite), WoD (really like the new stuff), CP2020, and most recently the One Roll Engine games. I dabbled in D&D 3e when it was new but I've spent a lot more time reading it than playing or running it, because the modular rules bits are a lot of fun to think about. Spent most of my time in the past few years at other RPG fora, but frankly I -like- the tenor of conversation here, and I think I like 3.5 more than I tell myself (not all of it, mind...they ruined _Command_!).

These days I'm playing Hugo, a wizard and counterspell specialist in Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil, and it's really reminding me that D&D 3.x is a whole lot of a fun system to play with. I've lurked here a bit before, so I guess I've always thought about Blackdirge's monsters in the back of my head, wanting to play with the game that does them justice. I know the basic mechanics pretty well - I'm a fairly competent player but underskilled for a DM - but where better to learn them (when not at the table) than here? Partly because I want to convert _Night Below_ to a 3.5 campaign, maybe even expand it to offer a 1-20 game (and a more storied campaign experience). I'll probably start a thread on it after the computer-less weekend.

More generally I'd like to think I'm polite, but I don't suffer fools gladly and sometimes think I'm funnier than I am.
Usually I'm hilarious, though. So laugh!


----------



## otto_the_enchanter

*Hello*

I am new here (duh), I enjoy playing RPG's, TCG'S and many other games. In Dnd, my favorite character is a specialist wizard in the enchantment school.


----------



## Simia Saturnalia

GypsyLily said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I am new on here as well as being new working magic. I have a few friends who are also into magic and witchcraft. I do have a question for anyone who can answer it for me, I would love to hear from you. I met a lady who said she got her husband by cooking menustral blood into his spagetti sauce,and has told me of other spells like that. My question is does that really work? also how would you save it, don't blood go bad? Isn't that dangerious to do?



 

It works for an assault charge, sure, and it's probably a great "Summon Divorce Lawyer" spell if you tell him about it (and likely a focus for the "Full Custody" invocation, if applicable). Blood can be refrigerated to prevent spoiling, but it will separate and clot. And yes, yes it is.

That said, you're aware this is a D&D forum, right?


----------



## Mycanid

Greetings all - greetings! Enjoy your stay here in EW!


----------



## magen

*hello!*

hello!


----------



## megamania

Welcome guys.   I like seeing so many long time players that have recently discovered this site and decided to join up.   Those new to the game and site are also welcome.   If you have any questions there are always people and sections to visit to get an answer.


----------



## Deus Ex Machina

Greetings from the Land Down Under!

I'm a long-time gamer and GM (since 1991) and am looking forward to checking things out and getting involved in a couple of solid games on the site.

Nice site. Definitely one of the best I've seen!


----------



## Wii are Legion

*Alias*

I'm already registered as “Arbiter of Wyrms,” but I wanted an alias to use from the Wii.


----------



## Yesminde

*Ahoyhoy*

Well, here I am, new to this forum.

My actual name, which I'm not shy about, is Jennifer Snow.  My SN, Yesminde, comes from a halfling fighter I played in a very fun campaign several years ago.  She was short, cute, and more than a little dense.  I'm none of those. 

I'm living in Middletown, NY as of the time of this post.  I just recently moved and I've been experiencing game withdrawel, so I'd kind of like to find a new group, either online or in person, sometime soon.

I'm 27 as of this posting and I've been gaming for, geez, 18 years now, starting with the old gold-box AD&D computer games.  Ahh, Pool of Radience, ye of the campy EGA graphics and horrible midi music, I miss you.  Okay, no, I don't, but I miss how fun the game was at the time it came out.  Compared to everything else I could do on the computer at the time, it was really, really cool.

Otherwise I'm pretty ordinary.  I spend my time working, either officially at my job or unofficially on my novel. I also chat online a lot, so if you have interesting things to say you can catch me on IM most hours of the day.  If I tell you I'm busy, don't take it personally.  Chances are I'm at work.


----------



## daddystabz

*Hi all*

I'm new to the boards and looking for people to play with in my local area in Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## freyar

My first time on this thread to say it, but welcome to the newcomers!


----------



## vixenofRPGs

*Hello*

Traditional hello, I'm a n00b post.


----------



## corydodt

Hello people.  I'm a hardcore gamer from the way backs.

I working on some online tools that I think will be pretty cool once done.  Check out, for example, http://thesoftworld.com:6680/


----------



## Dirk Nightbreese

*and So it Begins....*

Hello!

Was just introduced to the site. What a GREAT resource! Looking forward to discussions as well as job opportunities. Go Gamer Community Support!!

~Dirk


----------



## Jonesy T. Hero

*hey*

Hey all, good lookin site, I'm lookin foward to being here


----------



## Waylander39

Hi, how's everyone doing, just joined this forum and just thought I'd make myself known.


----------



## Warforged Goblin

Hiya everyone.  Nice to be here, I've heard good things.  I'm 26, live in Pittsburgh PA, and don't have nearly enough time to run all the different crad I come up with.  Sweet jebus, I've got too much free time at work and not enough anywhere else.  Aside from that, Howdy.


----------



## finarvyn

Hello. I'm Finarvyn and have been playing D&D since 1975. I prefer the older versions of the game, but dabble in the new stuff as well on occasion. I run my own OD&D-only message board at http://odd74.proboards76.com/ and hang out at places like *Dragonsfoot* and *Knights & Knaves*. I have been a lurker here for a while and finally decided to join up.


----------



## paladir

HI I am new here


----------



## Mattarias

Hello. I just noticed the link bit up top and though I'd join in on the hello-saying action. heyas, doods!   

I'm really mostly here to have somewhere to be, and to get reviews on this PrC I made. Any help would be nice. ^^;


----------



## derelinqueren

Hello.
Been playing for 17years now, actually started in WHFRP and moved onto other systems.


----------



## magicspells

*magic and games*

I like magic and games and would like to say HI


----------



## KDM

*Hi there*

New to this site, Hope to be able to show you some of my art.

KD


----------



## Thundercleese

*New to the Boards*

Hello everyone, long time lurker, finally decided to join the website.


----------



## Samuel Leming

*Not really new...*

Hello.

I'm not really new.  Just been gone for a few years.  I may be back for 4e.

Sam


----------



## Horacio

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> I'm not really new.  Just been gone for a few years.  I may be back for 4e.
> 
> Sam



 Exactly the same thing here


----------



## Howndawg

Long time lurker,  first time poster.  Howdy y'all.

Howndawg


----------



## Danubus

*New to En World. Glad to be here!*

Just wanted to say hi to everyone here on the forums. I have mostly come to know and love D&D from my time playing Neverwinter Nights at ALFA (alandfaraway.org) I had knew about D&D and had played some Heroes system stuff before coming to ALFA. Seemed anytime when I was young and had D&D material my mother would find a place for it in the trash  

Since playing in ALFA Ive done tons of research about the Realms and other campaign settings. Im very much in love with Forgotten Realms and Dragonlance. My time with ALFA I have mostly played in a group devoted to the Church of Tiamat. We have had a very successful group for over 2 years.

Anyway, before I found ALFA I barely knew about D&D and mostly played MMOs but since then I have absorbed every piece of information I could find and I look forward to taking in more with the new releases of 4e coming out next year.

Thanks for having me! Look forward to having lots of fun and interesting discussions with all of you!

Danubus Rann


----------



## Galakis

*greetings*

hello everyone i mainly wanted to join this site for role-playing because i am a very imaginative person.


----------



## Mark

Welcome (back)!


----------



## TurBoT

Hello!

Suscribed becuase a friend told me about this site (which I completly didn't know about, shame on me).


----------



## christiaan

*Say Hi?*

I hereby greet you with the following words: “Hai world” (which is the way of infamous site lolcode.com to say ‘hello world’).
HAI
CAN HAS STDIO?
VISIBLE "HAI WORLD!"
KTHXBYE


----------



## Jades Ditoyr

*Hard to be Humble*

Hello, everyone.  I figured after GenCon, which I could not attend due to financial reasons, I'd finally poke my head in EN World.  Mostly at the suggestion of my DM.

I've been roleplaying for several years.  I started out in the QFGC, which is a play by post game that is about to re-start.  (Feel free to drop by if you wish!  We'd love to have ya!)  And eventually moved to D&D a few years back.  Then, next thing I know, I'm playing Fireborn, Shadowrun, Feng Shui, and Spycraft.  I've also DMed each of these games.

I'm 21, obviously a gamer, a bartender/waiter, and a banjo player.  I like the banjo, its the only distinctly American instrument.  Well, at least the four string banjo is.  I'm a member of the Dallas Banjo Band, and have the honor of playing along side my grandfather.

Anyways, that's me in a nutshell.  Well, at least all my positive qualities.  Why advertise my negative ones?  Oh, right... lawful evil.  I'm opinionated, and I share my opinions openly.  I'm polite about it, but it still stands.  Some people claim that I have a low self esteem, but that's only because I insult myself frequently.  I do this to deflate my own ego, after all, I'm the only one I'll listen to.


----------



## Encased Meats

*Rather tired of not playing*

It's ironic, given how much my wife hated that I played D&D, but I actually play less now that I'm single again. 

So I'm here, looking for Chicago-area games I might insinuate myself into.  Muhuhahahaha!


----------



## mrphoenix

hi all, nice to be here =)


----------



## AWJ

Hello, all.


----------



## gypsy

Here I am.

A shout out to all South Africans on the site. If I'm the only one, we hunt in packs and there'll be allot more!


----------



## MrBunraku

*Howdy, howdy, howdy*

Hi!  I'm posting this because EnWorld kept giving me a message that I had not posted anything yet, and led me to this thread.

I'm Ed.  I'm 40 yrs. old, with a lovely wife and son, three lovely step-kids and 4 lovely step-grandkids (my wife is older than me.)  I'm a puppeteer by trade, working in live performances, television, video and film.  Probably the most "name recognizable" things I've worked on would be "Muppets From Space" and "Elmo in Grouchland", as well as performing on a Sesame Street special and on the Sesame Street Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade float for a couple of years.  My user ID actually comes from the puppetry world.  Bunraku is an 800+ year old form of Japanese puppetry.   Search for Bunraku on YouTube, and you can see some great videos of it.

Gaming-wise, I started out in high school in the early 80's and really did a lot throughout college.  I've played D&D in its various forms, HERO system, Palladium, Gamma World, Traveller, Shadowrun, GURPS, Villains and Vigilantes, Talislanta, Call of Cthulhu and bunch of "homebrew" systems.  I don't game much these days due to my real life commitments, but I'm still very interested in it.  

I attended GenCon last week, but missed the "big announcement."  I'm not too keen on a 4th edition of D&D, but I will wait and see how it turns out.  The best part about GenCon for me was that I got to take my 13 year old son.  Not only his first GenCon, but his first con at all.  He's already talking about going back next year.

I'm usually a lurker on most message boards, so I never post again, that'll be why.   

Ed


----------



## Sirith

Hello EN World. I decided to join EN World after some lurking. I'll probably lurk even more, I'm not much of an active poster usually .

I've been playing D&D 3.5 for a few years, primarily playing my gnome rogue/illusionist. Basically she's me.. even though in real life I conform a bit more to the world than her. My DM has also talked me into DMing myself. I've had one session so far (in which I learned I still have a lot to learn), but just the world and plot building is inspiring .


----------



## Meems

Hi, I'm Meems. It's nice to be here.

I started gaming probably a couple of years ago. I mostly play D&D 3.5, but I've played a little AD&D using my dad's old set. Currently I'm playing a bard in one campaign (my brother's), and I'm the DM in another campaign.

I live in the UK. I'm a teenager, home educated but starting collage in a year's time. I draw, write (I'm hoping to make a living as a novelist), play keyboards, sing, act and dance. I'm a big fan of fantasy and science fiction and enjoy japanese anime and manga.

I think that's about it.


----------



## Niki

*Art of Charicters*

HI 
I am 10 months into my D&D adventure, and just started my second charicter (half Orc barbarian named Zee).  As an artist, i was interested in drawing our party and wanted to look around for examples from other players, but I am having a hard time.  Does anyone draw individual charicters?  I'm not thinking grand paintings like D&D books or Wizards, but somethign more personal, sketch and watercolor, see the two atached I did this weekend of myself and one party member Rye.

I am also interested in trying a few drawings of other people's charicters to see how well that works for me too.

So if you are interested in a drawing test of your charcter, contact me.  If you know of any sites that offer somthign like this aready or have examples of work, let me know.

My art is visible at WWW.sarahgayle.com I am serious about this and totaly loving the game!

Niki-


----------



## Zelc

Hey, I'm Zelc.  I've lurked here for a while, but I'm thinking of joining the Living Eberron games on this board.


----------



## Planeswalker Maloran

Greetings. I am called Maloran. I have been playing D&D for several years, but I haven't participated in the online community since before 3.5 was released. Back in the day of 3.0, I wrote a fair bit of custom content and posted it in a few places. Most of it wasn't that good. I've been working on some projects lately which are substantially better (or at least, I think they are), and I thought I'd sign up here to have somewhere to share them and get feedback. I look forward to meeting any of you who are interested in discussing race and class variants; and particularly, rules variants.


----------



## GuJiaXian

Greetings, all.


----------



## Nawara

Hi!


----------



## BeholderBurger

Niki said:
			
		

> HI
> I am 10 months into my D&D adventure, and just started my second charicter (half Orc barbarian named Zee).  As an artist, i was interested in drawing our party and wanted to look around for examples from other players, but I am having a hard time.  Does anyone draw individual charicters?  I'm not thinking grand paintings like D&D books or Wizards, but somethign more personal, sketch and watercolor, see the two atached I did this weekend of myself and one party member Rye.
> 
> I am also interested in trying a few drawings of other people's charicters to see how well that works for me too.
> 
> So if you are interested in a drawing test of your charcter, contact me.  If you know of any sites that offer somthign like this aready or have examples of work, let me know.
> 
> My art is visible at WWW.sarahgayle.com I am serious about this and totaly loving the game!
> 
> Niki-




I really, really like the art on this site inparticular the oil paintings. Love it. Keep it up.


----------



## DandD

Hello everybody. 

I'll admit, I just joined so that I could finally use the Search Feature, which I was disallowed to use so long as I wasn't a member. I won't post that much, probably. 

But still, greetings to everybody.


----------



## hornedturtle

meep...


----------



## schulein

*Hi!*

My name is Petra and I'm just about to start my first campaign as a DM. It's a bit frightening to be honest but if I don't try I 'll never know if I can do it.
Just a few more titbits about myself:
-My favorite creatures are dragons
-I have a keen interest in ancient history and Greek Mythology in particular 
-One of my other hobbies is painting miniatures.
Well, that's about all for now.


----------



## Blackrat

Welcome all.

Hi schulein. EN World is a good place to find great inspiration for your games. Welcome aboard.


----------



## TheFourTulios

*Hi - in Albuquerque looking for pen&paper players*

That's right.


----------



## Terrafrost

Just posting to say "hi."  I've played D&D off and on throughout most of my young adulthood.  I was sidetracked by collectible card games for a while but that moon is waning.  Sometimes I think that I enjoy reading about D&D more than I do playing it.  In the early 90s I had a subscription to Dungeon magazine and I think I ran maybe 4 or 5 of the adventures total.  But I read every one.  It was like novels to me.


----------



## Kajittou

Hello... 

It's quite likely this will be the only post I make outside of my soon-to-be-created art thread, but I will definitely be lurking around the rest of the forum. =] Looks like I've found another place on the web to help me procrastinate... 

~Kaji


----------



## frupton

Hello all.

I've recently returned to D&D after a long absence.  I've been playing Living Greyhawk for about the last 1.5 years.  The last time I played before that, Druids topped out at level 14 (The Great Druid) and to-hit rolls were looked up in a matrix by class and level in the DMG.

I'm looking forward to 4E, though sad that Liviing Greyhawk will not be continuing.  Was referred to these forums by a friend, as a good source of 4E news.


----------



## DungeonMastering

*Yax in the house*

Hi everyone.

My name is Yax and I'm a D&D / RPG enthusiast.  I run Dungeon Mastering dot com in my spare time.

See you on the boards.


----------



## tintagel

Hi, new here!  First Post!


----------



## AbuDhabi

Hello.

I'm primarily a PbP/PbC DnD player, who finally registered to see the charts for E6. E6 is awesome, even if the people writing the feats don't usually know squat about proper formatting.


----------



## MetalPhil

*Ye olde official welcome thread..*

Hey everyone,

I'm new!  In all this hubub about 4th Edition and so on I discovered EN World.  Apparently I've been checked out for too long.

So I'll just tell you straight up: I haven't had a good game in years.  I've been mildly non-participatory in 3e because 3.5 seemed like an unnecessary 'advance' for me.  But once again, the new edition will probably get me interested.  Like I said, I haven't had a good game in years and this is partly due to my inability to find a decent on-going group.  I hope with the advances of the internet and D&D Insider (which I will definitely do) I'll be able to get myself some good D&D playin' goin' on. 

Of course, with my luck, D&D Insider will only work for PC and I use a Mac.   

Anyway, so I'm Phil.  I live in Umeå, Sweden (and if you've got a game around here I'd love to get in) where I'm a student.  I study sociology and I <3 RPGs.


----------



## adamtalk

*Howdy*

I'm a new member, but by no means new to the site.  I have been using the site for ages... mostly for reference ideas, locations of places/thing, etc.  Finally decided to join.  Thank you.  Adam.


----------



## Synapticfury

*Greetings*

Hi, new here! First Post!


----------



## bwamp76

Long time lurker first time poster.  I have Played D&D  for the past 14 years.  I am currently playing a Wizard in the Shackled City AP, a Ranger/Rouge/Infiltrator in a campaign that is more like a grand tour of Greyhawk and the planes, and am getting ready to run the first part of Rise of the Runelords AP.  My group has grown to include 10 players but most of the time only 5-7 show up as schedules are hard to match up. 

I am interested in seeing what 4th edition is like but I have many years ahead of me in using 3.5.


----------



## cinderella

looking for something new!


----------



## Thelesian

Ooooh... my fiurst post here...


----------



## ermete

Hi everybody!


----------



## Samiko The Bard

hehe. Hello, I too am new.  Wazzup?


----------



## Lolth

Yello!


----------



## Mycanid

Lolth lives in Finland?   

Erm ... good to know.


----------



## ZER0

*New*

I recently decided to try my hand a bit more at DMing, and thought this site would be appropriate to learning a bit more, posting up problems I've been having, questions, etc.


----------



## aland

Morning/Evening, everyone~

I'm a D&D player in China who recently devoted most of his gaming time to Eberron. I came here primarily to look for information about the 4th Edition at first(especially Druids...), and later found this place interesting and attractive, though I have to use web proxies to get on this forum, thanks to the Great Firewall, most of the time and type in the user name and password everytime I want to post something...


----------



## wad

*Brand new DM, signing on... where do I ask questions?*

Hello, folks.

For the past quarter of a century I've been wanting to play D&D. That's not an estimate, or an exaggeration. Literally 25 years. Finally, I have a group of friends who also want to play! We have played 3 sessions so far. I bought the v3.5 core rulebooks, and the DM Guide 2. I've read the core rulebooks now, and am reading the DM Guide 2. Our DM is a talented fellow, who has a lot of "old school" D&D experience.

Anyway, after reading the DM Guide, I now am keenly interested in building my own adventures. I did some research, and built a campaign setting (in the world of Greyhawk). It's turning out rather well. I put a framework in it that allows me a lot of flexibility in terms of incorporating standalone modules, and integrating them into the overall storyline.

I have built a single adventure so far, a very small one for two level-1 characters. Last night, I ran through the adventure with my son and my father-in-law. It was plenty of fun, and we all enjoyed it. I learned that I have a lot to learn still.

Which of these forum areas would be a good place for me to correspond with other DMs about what I'm doing?

Look forward to interacting with some of you folks!

\/\/ /-\ [)


----------



## Trilan

Hi, I've been a gamer for around 20 years (tons of different systems), however the last 5 or 6 years it's changed from predominately RPG games to mostly miniatures thanks to people moving away and the like. 

Since the local game shop shut down it's much harder to find games. We've recently opened up a website hoping gamers in the area (Terre Haute, Indiana) will stumble across it and maybe spawn up some more games. And we've had a few google hits so far, but haven't had many people make accounts and announce themselves yet.

My preferred games are 1st and 2nd edition AD&D, Torg, Earthdawn, Savage Worlds and Shadowrun.


----------



## Isnaard

To greet in a sophisticated way or just throw a "Sup", the eternal question...

Sup.

Ah, good, now that that's solved I can get on with the programme. I am a pure artist and a maniac for games of all sorts, and thus, ending up as a nerdy roleplayer who plays mtg wasn't really a surprise. Fortunately I have other hobbies too, such as being an elitist music nerd and an idiotic poet. 

I have played D&D since the release of 3.0, and I am one of those guys who loves the 3.5 update and all the added material. I also play different White Wolf's games, such as Vampire (mostly old, for the new clans just suck major balls). I've plans to play Changeling and Werewolf: The Forsaken (honestly, folks, this one's brilliant. Imo the best update in WoD 2.0). 

I joined the forums in order to get in a game my friend Blackrat is GMing. Another reason is a very big project I intend to start with the help of many good and creative writers.


----------



## rushtong

*Thanks for all the fish*

Hi Folks. I know I've posted before, but perhaps that username has drifted off into the ether. 

I've played D&D since the mid-80s now ... man that makes me old    Now that real life, kids, work etc. have kicked into full gear, it's nearly impossible to find time to play in person - so I play in several yahoo group games and run one myself. I love to come here and get my fix on the rumors. Can't wait for some 4th edition meat to chew through. Great site, great user community, and an invaluable resource. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Balthaczar

*Hello*

Hello my name is Paul and I am saying hello from Kansas. So... hello nice to meet you all. I am getting ready to start the pathfinder adventure path after a year off dming.


----------



## megamania

Welcome to EN World -

Balthaczar....   always good to get a break from DMing

rushtong....  I'm in the same boat after my last group broke up.  Have you looked into our PbP (Play by Post) section?

Trilan....    ahhh.... Torg.  I loved that game.  I always enjoyed playing Nile Empire agents.

wad....   Ideas / help with running a game can be found in the areas just below "General".  There are rules and house rules ideas and also rogues and plots.

aland....  I too play a lot of Eberron.  Welcome   



and welcome to everyone else including the mushroom guy


----------



## Blackrat

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Lolth lives in Finland?
> 
> Erm ... good to know.



Wow. Better watch my back then.  This is a dangerous country you know.


----------



## overelemental

Hey

Appearantly I've never posted on this forum cause I got a message telling me I haven't.. But no more!


----------



## megamania

Welcome Overelemental


----------



## Slayen

Greetings, Salutations, hello, hi, sup, [insert greeting of choice here], etc....

Name's Slayen.  I use this name (or the Slayen2k variation) on just about every web board I've ever joined.  So if you've seen it before, it might well have been me.

I've been playing D&D on and off for the past 10 or so years as both a DM (retired) and player.

I got my start with the PC game 'Baldur's Gate', checked out the print version, and have been spending far more money than I should on it ever since.

It should also be noted I have an almost unhealthy love for the Eberron setting (despited not yet even being able to play in it) and pretty much by any Eberron supliments sight unseen.   

I'll also jump at the chance to play in a Mutants & Masterminds game should the opportunity present itself.


----------



## Dungeon Miser

*Hi, All!*

I'm a longtime lurker on this great message board who is planning to run a Dungeon Crawl Classics-fueled D&D campaign soon. I've played (and loved) Top Secret, Call of Cthulhu, D&D 1st Ed, and 3.5. I may be forgetting a game or two in there.

I guess now I'm a onetime poster. See you around!


----------



## The Ubbergeek

A lurker also, fan of the worlds of D&D.... I love the concept of roleplaying, and like also Shadowrun (if never played for real yet  ). May post here and there...


----------



## drstu

*Hello*

First time poster. I'm a sports doctor and musician from New Zealand. Started playing D&D at University when I had a flatmate who played. Soon started dungeonmastering. Moved cities from Dunedin to Lower Hutt and didn't play for 15 years but now back in it running the SCAP. Also travel back a couple of times a year to run a game for my old mates in Dunedin. Live with my partner Jenny (who tries to enjoy playing with us) and our two poodles Snowy and Bebop (and I think I've heard all the D&D related poodle jokes!).


----------



## Shadowe00

Hi. This is my first post.

goodbye


----------



## megamania

Welcome Shadowe00, drstu, The Ubbergeek, Dungeon Miser, and Slayen.  Be active.   Don't just Lurk.  We don't bite..... well those that do have had their shots


----------



## torcano

*Greetings and Salutations*

Hmmm. I guess I should post. I like reading the gaming reviews here. I'm a GM and player, but it seems I mostly end up GMing. Fun to read the reviews--the bad ones especially. As well, helpful when I try to decide what to buy and/or run.

Hello all.


----------



## grimaldi

*Intro and a question that will most likely be ignored*

I am a returning gamer.  Old enough that The internet is not something I grew up with, young enough to figure most of what I need from it.  now the question - in two parts:

Q(part1)  I am trying to search this site for a particular thread target.  Why can't I find a search tool?  (part 2)  Does anyone reading this have a lead on this particular thread?  Ussing projection for maps.  I am trying to use magnified maps on a table top and am considering several methods.  As money is always an issue, I was looking for tips on what does and does not work before I go wading in!  If you see fit to respond, I thank you.

Grimaldi


----------



## berkowow

*Hello*

Looking forward to learning more about 4e!


----------



## Sulerin

*My conscience is making me do this... finally.*

A nagging message that I've been steadfastly ignoring for almost four years says that I should stop lurking and actually post something. The message link sent me here, so hello. I run the long-standing World of Sulerin (www.sulerin.com) website and doubtless there are some of you have either met me or heard of my site. Does anyone actually read this "hello" thread?

Cheers;
     Sulerin


----------



## thelettuceman

This will be my...second post.   I doubt anyone reads this, but it's possible.   It doesn't necessarily matter.

I'm Marc, and I started playing D&D shortly after 3e came out and I'm not looking forward to this upgrade of the system that 4th edition heralds.  But whatever, I'm fairly apathetic about it now, because of all the bogus marketing and lack of information that Wizards is presenting.  

I have a chronic problem trying to create D&D campaign worlds, where I get bored with it and attempt to write something new, which in turn gets me bored and I move on.  Ah well.

We'll see how long I'm here.


----------



## metalbear

*Hello*

Hi everyone,
   I'm new to playing D&D, and a friend of mine suggested I use this site to find a D&D group to join. If there are any groups at Michigan State University that are willing to take in a new player, please contact me. 

                        Thanks


----------



## totallyoutofmymind

Hello every one
today is my first day in D&D
i started around 3:00 pm


----------



## knightsyde

*Howdy*

Great site lots of information


----------



## Kida

*New to Gaming, New to EnWorld*

Hello all! I'm Kida and I recently found out about this neat site. I've been a fan of fantasy for longer than I can remember and have wrtitten many short stories and fanfics within the genre.

My cousin tuned me into DnD and it looks promising. Though this new edition thing has me apprehensive about which way to go.


----------



## thorsroar

*Tony Moseley*

Hello, I joined primarily to see what Tony Moseley is up to. I've checked the website out a few times, but I haven't delved too deeply. I will probably do so later tonight. I'm posting this so I can email Mr. Moseley and ask him if he's alright and if I can buy stuff from him.

If you know anything, I'd appreciate it, but otherwise, I'll see you later.

Thanks for your patience.

Mat


----------



## Cerulean_Wings

Salutations, fellow DnDers! 

I'm a 20 year old DM who used to play 2nd edition back in the day, then (wisely) decided to move on to 3.0 and 3.5 eventually. I've been lurking for some time in the E6 area, but I've decided to come out and chat   

PD: This smiley is cute ->


----------



## Wintergypsy

Hi there everyone,

just a friendly hello and hoping to RP with y'all soon!


----------



## Dischord

Hrk.

Lurker and first time poster here.  I've been reading on the boards for quite a while, and finally decided to join.  I've recently breeched from 2nd Edition into 3.5 (major step), and started running my own 3.5 game, which is a trip, let me tell you.

I'm posting just to say hello, and to get rid of that little message at the top of my screen. *lol*

Hope to maybe get more involved around here, possibly.  

- Dischord


----------



## megamania

Welcome Discord.   3.5 is my preference in game systems.  4e remains to be decided on.

Welcome Wintergypsy.  Try the PbP?

Welcome Cerulean_Wings.  Many tips and shared stories can be found here by DMs

Welcome thorsroar.  Hope you locate him.  There are many other things here also to be found.

Welcome Kida.  3.0, 3.5 and 4.o can all be found here.

Welcome knightsyde.   Lots and lots and lots and even more info and stuff can be found here.


----------



## megamania

So many new faces!

Welcome totallyoutofmymind.   And a week later-  how is your experience with DnD going?

Welcome metalbear.  Are there any college supported groups at your college?  The college I went to supplied money / resources / space for certain clubs.  Maybe yours does also.

Welcome thelettuceman.  4e will arrive when WoTC is ready.  I also have the problem of rarely finishing a project because I want to work on the next one and the next one and etc...

Welcome Sulerin.   ah....yup

Welcome berkowow.  4e is a-coming.

Welcome grimaldi.  Welcome fellow 30 something.  I have some experience with using projectors.  The biggest problem I had was the light / darkness issues.  oh- and don't confuse the permanent markers vs the overhead markers.


----------



## megamania

So many new people..... not sure if I can get caught up welcoming everyone new!  Missed one last person.

Welcome torcano.  Many answers can be found here and many more questions also.


----------



## Planesinger

*"JIU ZHOU"(or NOVOLAND), Chinese Fantasy P&P RPG Concept Arts*

http://www.chinanim.com/dh1/hf_per_js.aspx?id=21

enjoy~!!


----------



## collindoyle

*A newbie from China. *

 Hi everybody,  I am new to here.  In China the DnD games is getting popular.  I have bought the core books of 3e (Chinese version), but still not familiar with them.  I know now the 4e will be established soon.  Seems I have a long way to catch up.  

I am curious and very interested in reading the materials about DnD, have been so many times I feel I would follow the modules into the whole amazing fantasy world.  That's so nice. 

I am 24yo, living in Beijing, China, a graduate school student of computer science.  My best wishes to you all.


----------



## Iavas

*Iavas*

The little text at the top of the page accused me, in a very polite way, of being a dirty lurker, so I have decided to discredit that accusation and post earlier than I anticipated. With that, hello. I'm known around the internets by the monicker "Iavas", "Iavas87", or "Iavas Neldelas" depending on the username specifications on any particular site. I'm most interested in the Planescape campaign setting and thus can be found quite often around the Planewalker site. Indeed, I signed up to these boards for Shemmy's Storyhours and have yet to look around thoroughly outside of them. Given my rather flighty and alternating interests, I'll get around to it eventually. 'til then, all the best.


----------



## icornwal

Hey.  New to the site.  I'm a GM and a player.  I'm just looking for some additional resources to make things better.  Glad to be here.


----------



## Talislan

*Hi back at you... a little help please*

Hi,

I have recently returned to the world of RPG gaming after a VERY long absence (like from back in the 1980's). The world has moved on it seems while I have been hiding under my rock and there are a plethora of changes going on as we speak.

This all being well and good for the industry but it poses me with something of a problem.

I am looking to build worlds you see. Not just planets, but cities, countries, people places the 'whole shebang'. I am looking at using the wonderful programs that have/are being created by the likes of ProFantasy, Twin Rose and the RPGexplorer guys though and there in lies the problem. What to use?

I would appreciate some advice on this from any and all who would like to give their opinion. Specifically I need a system (or group of compatible systems) that can do the following:
1. Generate Characters for 3.5 D&D, d20 Modern, Past, Future, Arcana
2. I need Mapping fascilities THAT LOOK GOOD as well as being functional and reasonably intuitive
3. I need campaign building, monitoring, recording
4. I need City,Town,Building Generation from Deepest Dungeon to modern corporate tower and maybe even space travelling structures
5. I would like (and in this modern day and age it aught to already be in place) for the things to look good. (not like stick drawings on a BBC Acorn)

I know these things are out there, just would like peoples opinions and advice on where to start.

Many Thanks

T.


----------



## mastaVirus

*Hello*

Hi I just found this site and have been looking around. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Talislan said:
			
		

> I would appreciate some advice on this from any and all who would like to give their opinion. Specifically I need a system (or group of compatible systems) that can do the following:
> 1. Generate Characters for 3.5 D&D, d20 Modern, Past, Future, Arcana



Welcome Talislan! I've never tried it but HeroForge might be what you want.


----------



## Dekana

Hi everyone! I've been lurking the site for a week or so, and thought I'd sign up. ... So here I am! I've only ever played DnD a few times (while in the air force of all places), so I'm still getting a feel for the game. (and I've played a ton of neverwinter nights.   )


----------



## freyar

mastaVirus and Dekana, welcome!


----------



## escondida

Good evening everyone.  I am almost embarassed to say that I registered so that I can "learn a few things" and finally understand what my boyfriend's been talking about.  Thanks for the warm welcome!

e*


----------



## Kruell

After a very long absence, I'm returning to D&D.  Who says old dogs can't learn new tricks.  I hope to find some interesting stuff here to help me out with my campaigns.


----------



## Execitus

Hello


----------



## architect.zero

Hi.

Long time reader (since the 3e rumors days) and longer time gamer (since '83).  Used to participate on here under a different username a long time ago.  Got tired of 3.x and d20 in general (I'm more of a game collector than a game player these days) but decided to rejoin the fray with 4e in the works - which looks interesting.

I don't have much to say, but without an account I can't say anything at all so I figured I'd rejoin - just in case.


----------



## kafziel

*Hi.  I'm new.*

I'm new!


----------



## Erystelle

Hello!  I'm a gamer living in Austin TX.  I am mostly playing 1e AD&D and Traveller TNE these days but I'm looking forward to the 4e D&D.


----------



## mwinters

*Hello*

Just posting to say hi and to get ride of the "please post about yourself" message


----------



## Mithodiel

Hi, and all that rot.    

-- Mith


----------



## Black Wilder

Good evening one & all!


----------



## Runestrider

*Awooga awooga abandon ship*

Hollahoo boogowa.

Ya'll can feel free to call me Rune. Most people would same I'm strange 
but I'm cewrtain thats not gonna be the case round these parts. I've always ahd an interest in fantasy and some years ago made a brief dip into the world of D&D. More recently since starting university I have since returned to the fold and now play regurlaly.

I can currently be found terrorising the Forgotten Realms as a soon-to-be-multiclass human fighter in the employ of a bookshop owning psionic brain-in-a-jar called Joe alongside a Lothadarite cleric (who has never successfully turned undead), a hedonistic barbarian (of the literate variety), a mage (best known for being dropped down the stairs/sneaking extra magic missiles in when the DM isnt looking), a monk (who puts a body in a grave before looting it) and another fighter who always gets there too late (and is soon fending off the barbarians lewd comments).

I am also currently developing a history and story for my own firest campaign setting and considering publication of a couple of short pdfs detailing ideas that have been develped amongst my fellow players.

Cioaski


----------



## Stile De Mornay

*New to the fold?*

So, I was searching for some stuff for Red Hand of Doom and this forum came up.  Had to register to download someones homemade maps.

Still trying to figure out where I might post dm questions and the like.


Other than that... Eh.


----------



## Gunpowder

Hello, found Enworld while trying to find more information on 4e and decided to hang out a bit.


----------



## bgaesop

Same as the last guy, this looks like a good 4e and DnD in general site so I'll kick around for a while.


----------



## megamania

Welcome everyone and yes-  there is lots to be found about 3e, 3.5 and 4e here.  Many discussions (pro and con) also.


----------



## megamania

Stile De Mornay said:
			
		

> So, I was searching for some stuff for Red Hand of Doom and this forum came up.  Had to register to download someones homemade maps.
> 
> Still trying to figure out where I might post dm questions and the like.
> 
> 
> Other than that... Eh.





General often works......


----------



## megamania

escondida said:
			
		

> Good evening everyone.  I am almost embarassed to say that I registered so that I can "learn a few things" and finally understand what my boyfriend's been talking about.  Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> e*





Many of us wish our wives / girlfriends made the attempt you are.  Lucky guy.


----------



## megamania

Talislan said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have recently returned to the world of RPG gaming after a VERY long absence (like from back in the 1980's). The world has moved on it seems while I have been hiding under my rock and there are a plethora of changes going on as we speak.
> 
> This all being well and good for the industry but it poses me with something of a problem.
> 
> I am looking to build worlds you see. Not just planets, but cities, countries, people places the 'whole shebang'. I am looking at using the wonderful programs that have/are being created by the likes of ProFantasy, Twin Rose and the RPGexplorer guys though and there in lies the problem. What to use?
> 
> I would appreciate some advice on this from any and all who would like to give their opinion. Specifically I need a system (or group of compatible systems) that can do the following:
> 1. Generate Characters for 3.5 D&D, d20 Modern, Past, Future, Arcana
> 2. I need Mapping fascilities THAT LOOK GOOD as well as being functional and reasonably intuitive
> 3. I need campaign building, monitoring, recording
> 4. I need City,Town,Building Generation from Deepest Dungeon to modern corporate tower and maybe even space travelling structures
> 5. I would like (and in this modern day and age it aught to already be in place) for the things to look good. (not like stick drawings on a BBC Acorn)
> 
> I know these things are out there, just would like peoples opinions and advice on where to start.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> T.




Not sure myself but if you inquire within General you will possibly gets results.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lots of fresh new faces.

Wealcom all!


----------



## Baalak

Greetings, EN World.​
I am presently working on preparation for a d20 game set in the world of Looking Glass Studios' Thief series, and have been looking for people to talk about it with. Given that my friends, the ones I'd normally talk to about stuff like this, are my players, the urge to talk to someone has had no release. I've found a forum online to discuss the Thief end of the equation, but they're less help than I could hope for in the adventure-writing department, and I figured that I could get some better advice here. I hope that won't be a bother.

I am a long time gamer, short time conlanger, and I've lurked here, off and on, for some time. I have never before had a reason to register, as I've never ran a serious game before, and could use a hand. I hope to find it here.

- Baalak called Writers Blocked.​


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to the boards Baalak!


----------



## Zaset

*Errrrrrrrrrrrr*

So, I've never played a play by post game, and my only experience with DND so far is DMing, but I'd really like a chance to play a character instead of a game world. 

So. Um. Hello?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Zaset said:
			
		

> So, I've never played a play by post game, and my only experience with DND so far is DMing, but I'd really like a chance to play a character instead of a game world.
> 
> So. Um. Hello?



Try the Talking the Talk forum.


----------



## Invelliose

*Hi...*

Im new to this site was checking it out (looking for Dragon Mt. 3.5 Conversion) and decided to join the sight...Im a DM currently running the 3 part series for forgotten realms (Cormyr: The Tearing of the Weave, Shadowdale: , and Anouroch:, My grp is currently in book 2) anyway...I was looking up stuff for characters lv 16-17+ because there damanding Epic status and beyound Any Ideas where I can get PDF's or downloads for anything? thx...


----------



## dame duergar

*demi-human evolution in the d&d world:*

Hallo, I'm new in this forum, and I'd like to share wieh you all a notion that I'v had a while ago. I'v had thoughts about the evolutionary pathways of some of d&d world's demi-human races, and came up with some ideas: First of all, I reckon that dwarves have decended from a small population of neanderthals that survived by adopting a subteranian ecological niche, and by so surviving into modern time. I thought that dwarves should be decended from a humaniod that's different from Homo sapiens, since humans and dwarves cannot breed together and froduce a fertile offspring. Beside that, dwarves posses physical characteristics typical to neanderthals, such as thicker bones, a barrel chest and a larger muscle mass. 
I think that both elves and orks are two different branches that have splited from the Homo sapiens, since both of them can breed with humans and fertile offspring. 
Halflings may have splited from humans earlyer than elves and orks.
Goblins may have splited from the Australopitacus (a.k.a "Lucy") branch' since some of thier physical characteristics are more monkey- like than human-like, such as their fecial features and arm- chest ratio (longer arms).
I hope someone would like to start a discussion about this topic with me, and offer some other ideas.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Invelliose said:
			
		

> looking for Dragon Mt. 3.5 Conversion



Welcome Invelliose!   

Unless you check outside sources, I don't think you are going to find one here. Here is the link to the most current conversion dicussion thread though:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=741

Good luck.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

dame duergar said:
			
		

> I reckon that dwarves have decended from a small population of neanderthals that survived by adopting a subteranian ecological niche, and by so surviving into modern time. I thought that dwarves should be decended from a humaniod that's different from Homo sapiens, since humans and dwarves cannot breed together and produce a fertile offspring. Beside that, dwarves posses physical characteristics typical to neanderthals, such as thicker bones, a barrel chest and a larger muscle mass.



Welcome dame duergar!   

I think 4E is going to right up your alley. Acoording to racial fluff, dwarves are the way they are due to long enslvement by giants.

If you wish to fully elaborate and post game stats that marry up with your thought processes, try the house rules forum.


----------



## johndaveysdebra

*captain marvel*

captain marvel was played by two men jackson bostwick and john davey i don't have a favorite guy who played captain marvel  the two men i have named are both my favorites they did such a fanastic job in playing the character and my heart loves both men there is noway i can pick a favorite they both are my favorites. i love other old tv shows too such as andy griffith, happy days, and all the lucy shows too i love the jeffersons, the sanford and son, three's company, all in the family, just to name a few i have watched for so many years i gotta admit that shazam is my personal favorite and always will be too.debra.


----------



## johndaveysdebra

*jackson bostwick and john davey from shazam*

jackson bostwick and john davey are my favorite guys who played captain marvel on shazam they were so fanastic at playing the character and shazam is my personal favorite.always,debra


----------



## Qazir

*Greetings!*

Greetings, all!

I'm relatively new to D&D; in fact, I'm in the middle of the first campaign! So far, even being a lurker on these boards has helped me get up to speed on a lot of the finer points of the game, so I decided to join for the full effect.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome aboard Qazir!


----------



## Gobletchica

*Introductions*

Hi, I just wanted to introduce myself. Seeing how I'm new to the site and all. I hope that I will soon encouter the friendly welcome wagon. Directions to character creation would be nice as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to EnWorld Gobletchica.   

If you need help with character creation, feel free to ask away at the D&D Rules subforum. If you are lookig for a place to post your characters the Plots, Places & Rogues! subforum is the place to do it.


----------



## Brother Tobin

*EN world lurker*

always watching form the outside


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Brother Tobin said:
			
		

> always watching form the outside



Come inside. It's warmer in here.


----------



## Hell Hound

hello


----------



## TPK

Hello

I've been lurking for a while, now joining the fun and games...


----------



## Cicciograna

*New member from Italy*

Good evening to all and (tomorrow evening) a Happy New Year!
I'm Francesco, an Italian physic who LOVES RPGing: actually I'm DMing to a five-characters party using Forgotten Realms 3rd Edition rules, and I'm playing an Exalted campaign. I stumbled on this site in many occasion, performing searches over the Net looking for rules or something else, and I admit that EN World was the most complete source of info. I'm glad to be part of it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I see some fresh new faces. 

Welcome aboard Hell Hound, TPK and Cicciograna.


----------



## spellhurler

greetings all. new here and hopin to find info to drive my dm up the wall correcting his rulings. ;p


----------



## Angel Tarragon

spellhurler said:
			
		

> greetings all. new here and hopin to find info to drive my dm up the wall correcting his rulings. ;p



Welcome spellhurler.

You'll find the rules forum to be right up your alley.


----------



## Plissken

Hi, new to EnWorld, sort of new to tabletop games. Look forward to spending time in the forums.

Btw...is there a search function for the forums? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome Plissken! I'm sorry to say that the search feature is for community supporters.

What are you trying to find? Maybe I can track it down for you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Welcome and envy me... for I am less then 100 posts from reaching second level!


----------



## Eol_Linwelin

*Greetings*

Hey, not much to say here... I've been playing DND for a few years, had fun in 3.0, and even more in 3.5.

Currently I'm DMing a Forgotten realms game, and playing in a future D20 one (we do a weekly switch off). So far I've found my favorite class to be the Ultimate magus.

Beyond that I've nothing else to say.


----------



## DiasExMachina

*Greetings from Dias Ex Machina*

Good wishes and salutations.  

I have been role playing since...umm...Reagan.  Ugh...depressing.  I am still running a game today despite also planning on publishing a game in March.  I have no time for anything else...


----------



## sfgray

*Just testin'*

Test justin'.


----------



## Nerdanel

Hi, not much to say. I'm not curently playing D&D and I really miss it. I think I have been brought here by withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Randomphoria

*<Instert Chaos Here>*

I have been playing D&D for about four years now, D20 modern for two, and have occasionally forayed into other systems.

I am very random. Very. Very.

Just warning you people.

Die! Greetings!


----------



## Walking Dad

*About me*

Hi,

in the wake of 4th Edition and the abomination known as Gleemax I finally made an account on EN World.

I'm a student, be married and have two children (1w+3m).

See you in the forum


----------



## Sir Oliver

Hullo! I'm one of the lurkers!


----------



## SteelCoyote

*Better late than never?*

I've been a lurker browsing the forums for quite a while now (joined in 2004) and only just noticed the: 
_"Welcome! You're seeing this message because you have successfully completed your registration but you've never posted"_ today.

Guess I can make appearances only on leap years.    

_"Say Hello and maybe even post a few details about yourself."_

Ok: "Hello", (or "Well Met" if you prefer that   ).

Most people here seem to frequent the WotC forums, and I've been on those forums since late 1990-something (though I use a different handle there and Gleemax thinks I've only been on since 2004).

I've been a gamer since my cousin got the D&D boxed set(s) back in the long-long ago, I'm an RPGA member, and I've even worked at a gaming store in undergrad (that no longer exists since everyone gets everything online now), and did a little bit of playtesting through them (for games that probably no longer exist  ).  I've applied at WotC several  times over the years, and once somehow got as far as a phone interview for a game developer job (still the coolest thing to happen in my long gaming "career").

I think I've played all the major game titles (13 different simultaneous campaigns in 9 different games at one time during college), yet I default to D&D (2e-3.5e), FASA's version of Earthdawn & Shadowrun, and the occasional WoD romp (I even headed up the Ratkin player's group for a few years on WW's html chats).  

I typically use Homebrew modifications of games and settings, and I enjoy tailoring and crafting the game to suit the "cinematic" vision and multi-layered plotlines I seek to establish.

To that end, I'm always poking around EN for ideas and information of upcoming changes.  From what I've seen so far, I am very excited to see 4e shaping up as it is (or as we know it).  4E seems to capture much of what I tried to emphasize in my own House Rules over the last 15+ years of gaming, and I look forward to playing, running (and modifying   ) it once I find a suitable group.

In real life, I'm an avid gamer (go figure), I've built my last three gaming PCs (for FPS and MMO use), I beta-test PC games whenever I can (42 titles so far), I dabbled in motorcycle racing (but ran out of time and money), I'm a die-hard Subaru performance/tuning and WRC fanatic, and I work full-time while also trying to finish grad school.  Like most others here, I dream of being a writer and/or game developer, but lack the time (and perhaps the skill) to do so while juggling work, school, and Homebrew creation.

Well, that's about it...

_...Now, back to hiding in shadows..._


----------



## aradinn

Hi all! im a player from Singapore(google it if u dunno where) and only 14 this year on my coming bday. Happy to join ya'll!!!


----------



## Arachnar

*Greeting to all of you.*

Well...it has been some months ago, that I was on this forum (Or one year.)

About myself...

I am 32 year old, and i have dark brown hair and dark blue eyes. Mine hobbies are: having fun, go to parties, good books and af course really good music. Mine favorite music is Death Metal and 60's music.(Yes, I know it's a strange combination.   ) I have work as a carpenter, and I also work in a bar. Also I am single.(Oh no not again!!!)

I hope that the topics go on and on.


----------



## a_half_eaten_oreo

Been lurking for a while, decided it was time for my first post. So um...hello.  

I've been playing DnD for about 7-8 years, but just recently got back to playing with any kind of regularity.


----------



## grendlesparks

Hi yall, 

Like SteelCoyote below I just noticed the "Welcome" message after lurking for quite some time. Actually, I thought I was quite happy lurking, "stealing" ideas from everyone in ENWorld until the day I asked one of the guys (Caedrus) in my group for some cool ideas for my campaign. He turned around, posted my email to him here on the forum and I was blown away by the ideas the came in. I'm sure my lurking days are over.

I've just been playing for 2 years since playing first edition waaaay back in high school. I've been running a Ptolus campaign for over a year and I have had a heck of a time sticking to any of the pre-generated modules in the Brick. Mainly because I love making my own stuff up and gearing them to the characters. But being a relative newbie, the idea pool is pretty shallow so the form will be very helpful indeedio.

glad to be among you.


----------



## Captrose

*Yet another new poster*

Greetings All,
  Been looking around here for a bit, thought I would announce myself to the camp so I didn't get shot.    Came in reading the excellent review of the "Tearing of the Weave" and stuck around.  Long time D&D player (around 1982 or so), currently playing in a 3.5 Forgotten Realms game.  Wondering about 4th ed.  
Best to you all!
B-


----------



## HeirToPendragon

Greetings everyone. I poke around here every now and then looking for builds and such. Figured I'd make an account if, for no other reason, to use as a search function.


----------



## Grynd'l

*Greetings*

I'm an old time gamer, been doing D&D since the box sets, and been involved in every edition since then.  I've recently lost a resource for playing, though I hope that is only temporary, and thought I'd give this a try.


----------



## Xavier_McFnord

*First post...*

Hey~  I just registered the other day. Cool site! Lots of info on just about everything!!! 

   I have come out of D&D retirement, and have been asked to run a game for the 1st time in over 10 years. Since I was/am an Old School D&D geek from WWaaaay back when [ started in the late 70's], I spent far too much $$ on TSR stuff as the updated over the years.
Luckily, friends of mine gave me the new d20 D&D player handbook/DMG and MM. Since I have been playing in a morrow project/aftermath/Spycraft combo game, I was able to figure out the new d20 gaming style and rules.
   The game is a long, multi-staged adventure going from 1st level to as high as they can go [if they survive]....I put it together from the mid 1980's until today...with numerous revisions over that time. But it is my best work ever, and I am happy with it.
   Anyway...I'm glad that I am back in the gaming world after so long. Though I am a long way from being the long-haired RPG geek playing marathon games for 4 days straight, chain smoking and living on pizza, doritos and massive amounts of mountain dew  I once was, [now a 42 year old, short salt-&-pepper haired, married for 15 years with 2 kids stay at home dad] I feel young again when I am doing any role playing game.
   Thanks for the great site! I look foreward to searching all around it for great ideas and info!
    Xavier_McFnord
  [I can see the Fnords!]


----------



## mo money

what up im real good with games and  i realy want to play this one


----------



## Oliviander

*Reading the forum for some time now*

Hi all,
I'm an old time player from germany playing D&D since 1985.
Currently I'm playing a 13 lv clericc / 2 lv divine agent (homebrewed Prestige class)
in our ongoing camapign since 1996 (started at 4th lv)
Currently our DM shows some tiring and I promised to start a new camapign as soon
As I hve My hands on 4E.

Everything I read by now I think is real intriguing.

At the moment I have only two real Issues about 4E that I can't imagine working.

a.) Diagonal movement count as 1 (results in cubic Fireballs)

b.) Automatic crit on 20 (favors low level monsters too much)

But Everything else I really like !


----------



## Stomphoof

Hello everyone, I am a new poster here, been a lurker for a while.  Found out about this site from TreasureTables I believe it was, thanks to all the 4th Ed information.  Decided to join up today.

I am 25, male, married, and a gamer.  I tend to DM more then anything else (which bites cause I REALLY want to play!)

Beyond that, there isn't much to tell.


----------



## bigg2006

Hi!

Been lurking around for a while now. Hello to everyone at EN World!


----------



## bychance

*Salutations..*

I somehow stumbled upon this place via boardreader.com. Hello everyone, I'm new (self explanatory). I hope to become well acquainted in due time


----------



## Exploiter

*I am da Exploiter*

Hi, 

I am Exploiter. I Exploit. I am in the U.S. Army. I DM. I play D&D. I like computers. I like long walks on the beach. I like long walks on the beach with computers. . .

uhm was that too wierd?

oh yea and im wierd!

>.>
<.<

. . .

But like i said, Hi!


----------



## Gooble

*saying hi*

hello.  I'm in the memphis area.  I'm here looking for a group of which to be a part.  I lost touch with the awesome group that introduced me to the hobby.


----------



## thelostone

Hi Long time lurker first time poster.


----------



## gleather

*New*

Hello all,

Just de-lurking to say hello.


----------



## chapmanb

*Brian E. Chapman*

Hi, 

New to the site.   Just started looking into making a PC.  An attept to get started adventuring.  Have not played in a while, but am looking forward to it again.

Brian


----------



## Steve Jung

Welcome to the boards. Just don't go into the 4th edition forum for a while. The shock could scar you for life.


----------



## lazerfish

Hey folks. I'm a longtime player of 3E, and now a reluctant DM. I'm looking for advice on how to handle an exceptionally large party, and I can't find the search function. I'd rather not start a new thread for this, so if someone could point me in the direction of the elusive search, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## MaelStorm

I am an old time RP gamer. The last games I played was about 10 years ago. 

I always loved the D&D game but after playing a lot with AD&D 2e, a started to be confused a bit and was looking for a more realistic approach. I was introduced to HERO SYSTEM and GURPS 2e and much liked the do anything you want point-based system, I adopted GURPS as my favorite system. After that I played Shadowrun 1e/2e and really liked the different approach. 

After a long time, I miss the fun of RPGs and want to play again. When will I be able to play? I don't know, since I lost track of all the people I used to play with. And my currents friends are not really into it. But I know I will! Because I want to make it happen again.

I was considering playing D&D 3.5 and was impressed with all the change they brought up since I stopped playing D&D. But... since the announcement of the release of D&D 4e, and reading this forum, I think I will wait until this summer and buy the new core books in June.


----------



## Coleston

*Coleston the Cavalier*

Hey folks!  I frequent several forums, but none anywhere near this big.
I'll try to fit it.


----------



## Sardor

*As always, a latecomer*

Hi there,

I just found the time to join, even though I have been reading the excellent 4e news digest since it started appearing. Thanks to everyone for all the interesting posts!
On the whole, I'm quite excited about 4e, especially since it promises to be less cumbersome and in many ways simpler than 3e. Since I DM a bunch of relative newbs, any time saving is much appreciated. 
Forward to Summer!

Sardor


----------



## redsand26

*anticipating 4e*

I look forward to contributing to this already well-informed community.


----------



## Mysteris

*Hi!*

Hello! 

I found out about this site thanks to a link to the Immortals' Handbook page and their monster design contest. I look forward to seeing more of you around and reading your posts.


----------



## ignatz

howdy! read about the site on another board, and here i is!


----------



## Old_school_overlord

Hi all,

I'm a fairly long time roleplay based in the UK. I currently run CoC weekly and an infrequent D&D game. I have a reputation as been the "killer GM" of my group - only partly because my past campaigns have things like Paranoia and All Flesh Must Be Eaten. 

At the moment I get to play in D&D (Rogue), Deadlands (Mad Scientist) and Mechwarrior (Battle Armour Infantry).

I also play wargames and MTG.


----------



## wherwrthal

*New*

Hi, how are you guys?


----------



## Attic Whisperer

*Sweet Assimilation*

*Hello all,
Ive been reading the EN story boards for years and have finally decided to sign up. I had a question about a PC who wanted more monk options, I tried the D&D 3.5 chat function and was showered by several great ideas. EN has a great community, A wealth of game info, and a host of brilliant authors (Thanks for the brain food). I look forward to joining the exchange.
                                                                                Attic Whisperer*


----------



## apiratto

hey folks.  finally joined after lurking for a good bit.  not that i need to be on another message board.

especially a d&d message board.

but dammit, 4e has me a just little too hot and bothered to resist, and i find myself itching to revive the campaign that's been brewing in my head for the last 6-odd years.  i'll link to resources for that as they emerge.  i created so many settings as a child/teenager that i now have a permanent d&d campaign setting creation module in my brain, even though it's been years since i've even played (let alone in a regular group).

if anybody's starting a 4e game in manhattan, please drop me a line if you want another player!

cheers.
//mrk


----------



## Prak

*hi*

hello, now let me do stuff, Enworld...


----------



## silver_star81

*Hello EN World*

I am new to your site though friends have told me all about it.  I finally signed up to see what you guys are all about!

I'm from RI, tiniest state ever.  Things are very boring here.  Well, as long as you don't count my neighbors who like to come out after midnight and scream on thier front porch at eachother.....meh.

I used to rp alot, but when I became a parent things changed.  Now all of my gaming is online. Not what I want at all!   So, I'm joining up here to maybe see if I can't have some fun, learn some stuff, and meet some wonderful people who share my love of gaming.

I'm dying to find a group of people to actually play a pen and paper with, it's been way too long!  

Anyhow, that's me.  *waves hello*


----------



## Bloodshadows

Excellent site you have here!  I love how it's chock-full of information about 4.0.  This site has proven invaluable to me for making up my mind about D&D 4.0.

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## grimlock613

Hi, been lurking here on occaision for a while, first time posting. I've been gaming since 1990, and have been coming by to check the scuttlebutt on 4E. I have concerns about 4E, especially the fluff that WotC produced for it. I am still undecided about the rules, though I like some of the things I've seen. Anyway, hope to contribute something positive to the discussion. Carry on.


----------



## Obscureinfo

*Um, Hi! and a question.....*

Glad to be here. Heard good stuff about you all on DnD message board and thought I'd check you out. Also there was a link to download one of the playtest games at DnD Experience and I couldn't download it without registering. (I am somewhat of a lurker mostly) I love DnD and gaming in general. I play sorcerers, rogues, fighters, and wizards. My screen id comes from the fact that I have a wealth of "obscure info" from history and politics to movies, comics, and other pop culture. I am a total geek. I read comic books for the stories and I watch too much TV and movies than is healthy for me. 

A couple of warning about me- I think I am smart. Many times I think I am smarter than you. It doesn't matter who "you" are, I still think I am smarter. Even when the evidence clearly points out that this is not true, I still secretly think it. So if I come off as condescending, that is probably why. Sorry. I am working on that.

I think I am funny. I have a great sense of humor and enjoy wordplay and jokes, even at my expense. I can't tell a joke to save my life, but my friends still think I am funny. I guess it is the way I look at things and the things I say. But I will most likely laugh at your jokes or at you, whichever is funnier. (see what I mean?)

You know that thing that stops you from saying things you probably shouldn't say? I don't have one. Or mine is defective or something. (too bad I didn't keep the receipt) So if I say something insulting, I will usually take it back right away if it wasn't funny. (unless I really meant it)

Growing up I wanted to be Alex P Keaton. He was the coolest guy I knew until John Cusack came along. John's quirky personality and offbeat charm (no matter what character he played) is exactly the sort of thing I try to emulate in my own life. (results vary)

Oh, and I talk a lot. It may have something to do with the fact that as a middle child, I had to fight for every scrap of attention and so I am reluctant to "yield the floor". It is like I am on my own personal fillibuster, at times. Or it may have to do with my psychological fear of being misunderstood. So I will keep talking until I feel like you understand me. Or it may be because I have so much to say on a certain subject that I will try to get it all out before the topic changes. Who knows? But I do talk a lot.

I guess that is it.

My signature is from the comic strip Boondocks. One of the characters is explaining how Marvel totally stole many of its ideas for the storyline "God Loves, Man Kills" from the civil rights movement to Huey Freeman, the central character of the strip. Huey responds,
"It is nice to know that I am not the only one with a wealth of worthless knowledge." 

Oh, and I am still searching for that 4E adventure download. Can someone help?


----------



## Drowmage

Hello all, I am from Brazil and I am glad to be here!
I've been lurking here for a long time.


----------



## Evilhalfling

hello all, newcomers and lurkers alike, welcome to the boards!  

Obscureinfo - Ive seen two Homemade 4e adventures in the 4ed forum, both are created from stats obtatined since the DD experiance, 
One seems similar to the offical playtest but has a different subplot. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=220317

the other is new, and focuses on the hobgoblins.  Its moved back to page 2 or 3


----------



## Caspar

hello


----------



## kragshot

*Just Saying Hi*

Hi.


----------



## Wilbur

*Hello*

Just wanted to say hello. Its been a long time since I've been on the forums so I felt it with 4th edition around the corner that I'd "rejoin".

I've played D&D since 2nd edition. Other games I have played include WOD and larp equivalents, Palladium line, Shadowrun, Immortal, and Star Wars.


----------



## Nine Steps

Hello people  I've been hiding in the dark for awhile and decided to join up. I'm 28 years old. I been playing D&D for several years now. Anyway just stopping by to say hi.


----------



## WalnutNinja

*Salutory Nonsense and Such*

Due to the evil link before every forum I read I've been brainwashed into "clicking here to say hello and maybe even posting a few details about myself."

I'm a fairly experienced gamer. I'm 28 and played my first D&D game in about 1993 or so as an extension of cops and robbers (which was actually russians and navy seals at the time), but didnt play again until '96, when a good friend introduced me more thoroughly to "roleplaying."

I've kept up my D&D roots through AD&D, 3.0, 3.5, and alas, I'm excited by what I've seen of 4e. I also play *gasp* white wolf games -mostly exalted, but occasionally vampire- and world of warcraft when I have time. 

My wife is an avid gamer, and she's hot. My WoW guild doesn't believe she exists.

Regardless, I've enjoyed watching all of you post for the last month or so and I finally found a reason to sign up. Cheers and maybe you'll see me post here and there, but mostly I'm the lurker/reader type.


----------



## Zoatebix

Ya know -I don't think I posted in a welcome thread when I joined.  Hi everybody!
-George


----------



## Halvaresh

Long time lurker here.  I'm just about to dive back into D&D gaming again & I figured...

Hell, I just regged so I can use the darned search feature.


----------



## Hawkwinter

Hello there!

Semi-long time lurker here, the site for some odd reason never allowed me to register, and it finally worked today, so here I am.

Have been playing D&D for about 4 years, and I enjoy it very much. I would like to hopefully jump into a PbP game, so hopefully someone would be willing to invite a noob.


----------



## ee11p

Hello everyone!


----------



## Drazwi

*Newby*

Hi How are. It is so great to be here.   
   I have no idea what I am in for here so as I am clicking buttons I am going to assume I can not go anywhere to dangerous. 
   I have been playing D-N-D for 8 years, I was a bit of a late bloomer. So for all of you life time gamers if you have any tips or tricks...the kinds that will not get me killed or most of my party killed and you would like to instill your knowledge on someone feel free tell me. 
        Drazwi


----------



## DupedPlayer

Long time lurker who is sick of seeing the message.  

Been playing since 77 or so with T&T then D&D shortly thereafter.  Took a couple of years off for college, grad school and women (not in that order) but have been back for the past four years once my nephews needed enlightenment.  

Love the game, very sad that E.G.G has departed.


----------



## JOHNDAVEYSDEBRA1

*shazam*

i have read on many sites about shazam as to who is the better captain marvel well that is so easy the two guys who played captain marvel were the very best in their right which are jackson bostwick and john davey they are special guys in my heart and i have enough room in my heart for both guys they are the best actors when it comes to captain marvel.debra


----------



## FrederickCross

*...*

Hey, people.

I've been lurking on the forums for the past few days and a few times in the past year but I never registered (at least I don't think I did) so here's my introduction.

I'm 27 (soon-to-be 28) and I live in Quebec, Canada (yep, French-Canadian). I have been gaming for the past 15 years, but it's been slow for the last 2 or 3 (playing alone's a bitch).

Oddly, I've never really played 3.x and I hope to change that, and contribute, to the community in general. 

I'm currently unemployed but, as my signature says, I need motivation to write. So I'm willing to help if anyone needs a French translation or something. I'm also intrigued by Divinity (from AGES Gaming) as I wanted to do something similar a few years back. So, whoever did this, if you're on this forum and planning a "2nd Ed", maybe I can help 

Ok, enough about my ramblings. Hope to talk to you guys soon!

Fred.


----------



## GothicProphet

*Newbie saying hi*

Hi there everyone.  Just thought I'd make my first post finally.

I mostly joined to keep up with the D&D 4e info that's been compiled on here, and I might even get involved in some of the discussions at some point.


----------



## Steve Jung

Welcome to the boards, guys.


----------



## Jonathan_Shade

Hello Everyone, been lurking around here for some time.


----------



## krownhunter07

*Here I am!*

Long-time lurker who suddenly decided to go member. I'm around WotC's forums a lot and some of you might know my name.

Well, thanks for the welcome and beware ye' of unstable reason, unfounded conclusions and illogical stupidity!

I am sarcastically ruthless against haters and people of extremes.... just throwing that out there.


----------



## Leatherhead

Hi there, I had been lurking for a while and made an account to look at the attachments, and now I decided to say something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Glad to have you aboard Letherhead.


----------



## azraelblackblade

*hello folks*

Hello everyone:
I am from P.R. i role play D&D and Shadowrun 4th ed, anything else just ask


----------



## Relique du Madde

So many new faces..... so little time so say  Welcome to the ENWorld...  we don't bite.







Or do we?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Or do we?



In a word: no.


----------



## Steel General

*New member*

Hi all, I stumbled across this site while doing a GOOGLE search for a custom Cleric Domain for "Light" for my campaign setting I'm working on.

Fortunately I found what I was looking for on the boards - so thanks to CleverNickName for his version of a Light Domain.


----------



## Picatrix

*Oh my*

And here I was expecting to blend in with the background, then occasionally dip into threads for dazzling and insightful commentary that bursts into epiphanies of d20s. Failing that, I'd at least opt for cheap jokes.

I've been playing D&D since the original, and have been dipping in and out of editions for the last thirty-odd years. These days, I have little time to play, although I'm looking forward to 4th edition as an opportunity to introduce newer friends to the game. When not playing, I'm an academic (religious studies), doing the usual early-career bounce from position to position in the hopes of a tenure-track job.

Oh, and I used to write articles for Dragon, back when 3e was the new and shiny thing. So, hello, all.


----------



## Diamondfist

*Hello to all!*

Hello! I discovered EN World from the Wizards Community and decided to become a member. I don't join a community unless I see that the support from the moderators is appropriate, and the community members are those I'd be happy to be a part of. Thankfully, EN World has those qualities.

I've been with D&D since 1st Edition and have been with it for about 25 years. I look forward to posting with you all, and welcome those new posters both before and after. Thank you for your time in reading my message.


----------



## Griego

Hello everyone, I started playing and DMing with the Basic and Expert sets, and moved on to AD&D. Took a long hiatus after 2e, and a few months ago my group started playing 3.5. Some things in 4e look intriguing, and Pathfinder 3.75 is interesting too. Choice is always good.  Seems to be a good time to get back into D&D!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Four new fresh faces....Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ikyoto

Ok, here's the short version:

USMC (82-90)
Father of four, grandfather of two
Graphic Design and general Windows geek
Living near enough to Buffalo NY to feel the chill from September to April
Former teacher (vocational - computers)
History, psychology and martial arts.

Anything else yall wanna know?


----------



## tuxgeo

*New user 'tuxgeo'*

New as of a while ago. Posting now to remove the 'Welcome! . . .' message from the screen.


----------



## Agmar

*Hello there*

First post of a long time lurker.

I'm a gamer since the 90's. D&D was not my first RPG (I'm a Dragon Warrior guy) but I used AD&D 2 for my best campaign to date. I did quit with 3.5 (why WotC, why?) but I enjoy what I see about 4E. It looks cool awesome!

Anyway, I'm from France and as a GM I'm more interested in tweaking rules than worldbuilding. I did try to write my own RPG, but it didn't work as expected. I still write short games when I'm bored but I'm less of a nerd now 

The other RPG I like include : Gamma World, Warhammer, Legend of the Five Ring, Shadowrun, Star Wars d6 and some french RPG you may not know.

That's all for now


----------



## icarussc

*The Reluctant DM*

Hi, guys.  I'm a two-year veteran of D&D.  I play by email and webcam with my group, since I live in China and my gang all live in the USA.  I'm the DM; in fact, I've never actually played D&D myself, except for one BRIEF session that my wife reluctantly agreed to run.  One of these days, maybe   
I'm currently running Red Hand of Doom and marveling over the broken stereotypes.  I DM for a group of five women, two of whom have their M.A.s in English, one of whom is a talented actress, one of whom is an artist, and one of whom is a former social worker.  What do they like to do?  They like to kill stuff.  Lots of stuff.  Go figure, huh?  Roleplaying, schmoleplaying      Truth is, we have a ton of fun, though.
I've been getting a ton of use out of the resources here -- thanks especially to Gerry for his extensive collection of RHoD stuff.  See you around.


----------



## ProlificVoid

Hi all.
*waves*


----------



## TheLastEmperor

Hello, folks.

I've lurked a bit here and I found out about EN World when looking around for 4th Edition information.

For a some background, I began playing D&D through AD&D 2nd Edition and D&D in the late 80s when I was 7. I've had some experience with 3rd Edition but by the time 3.5 was released, I had stopped active gaming. Work, school, and geographical distance from my friends are currently a large factor of why I don't game any more. I have fond memories of D&D and gaming in general. I hope to get back into gaming some day.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Welcome one and welcome all, you joined us during an exciting time for ENworld is about to be upgraded and soon after that, so shall DnD!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lots of new recruits lately!


----------



## Colonel_Friendly

*Long time lurker, first time poster*

I mostly post/read from Work and the work filter blocked me from registering but not reading/posting. So I finally remembered to register from home. 

I may or may not have people that know me over here; I am Light Colonel over on the Gleemax boards (haven't posted in a looooong time) and Mr. Friendly over at GitP boards (OotS forums).

So, yeah. What up ENWorld. I had to register; some of the comments people make are infuriating!!

For background I have been playing D&D forever (since like... 79/80 even before I was old enough to understand what it was; got into red box then AD&D, then 2e, 3e and going 4e.


----------



## Arothas

'Allo. This here is Arothas. I am a fanatic of Necromancy and Wizardry in most of it's forms (however, Harry Potter sucks).

I am an experienced D&D gamer, whom both look forward to and dread the release of 4th Edition. Why I look forward to it? Because it introduces more rules. Why I dread it? It empapizes combat instead of RP. And also, many rules/lore stuff (from what I've seen) has been changed for the worse. All of this just to appeal to the MMORPG audience.


----------



## CIRICINZIA

*Hello*

I'm cinzia
a italian woman with a little children.
I love AD&D, and all RPG. Now I play in 3.5,
and with all my group we want know the4.0

- and, yes, I'm married whit my master, ok   -

kiss and love


----------



## Illadar

Hello, just checking in. I've been DMing for about a year and a half, and playing for maybe six months. I've been lurking these boards for a while and figure its about time I post.


----------



## Drewcifer

Hello, everyone. Glad to be here, I see several ppl from Bront's page here...and tons more on top of that.


----------



## Aservan

Howdy.

I've been gaming for 25 years now and have no intention of quitting.


----------



## Relique Hunter

So, I stumbled across enworld tonight after doing a search for some information on Greyhawk, just thought I'd check to see what all the hoohaw is about.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lots of new faces....and another Relique.   

Welcome all.


----------



## OoODark_ChrisOoO

cool what


----------



## megamania

So many new people.  Welcome everyone.


----------



## Blackberry

*Hello (en)world!*

I'm supposed to write an introductory message, so here it is.

My name is Brian.  I'm 40, I've been playing RPGs since 1976, when I started with red box blue book Erol Otus cover D&D.  I've played over 100 different games and systems, designed multiple complete worlds, and taken several stabs at game design.

I'm a regular at RPGnet.  I'm currently playing Savage Worlds supers, CoC, and D&D, and I'm gearing up a Ptolus campaign.


----------



## Lindorie

*Hello, all!*

I've played D&D since the red box, although my time since around 1991 has been limited to online games and once or twice a year table games with old friends. My kids are now old enough to play and have been asking me relentlessly to start a campaign. 4E and the information on enworld.org has convinced me to start up again. I look forward to the future and can't check enworld enough.


----------



## Olesmokey

Howdy all.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Considering that Rev is currently in the process of recovering from a misfortunate accident, I shall take this say welcome everybody!


----------



## en2deep

My boy got me to join because I'm a huge movie nut and he wanted me to get the movie thread on and crackin. I'm into a lot stuff from citizen Kane to SHREK. I watch at least one new movie a day but I sometimes watch more. Like today I saw Conspiracy with Val Kilmer, Southland Tales with the rock, and THE LOST didn't recognize to many actors but the original story was written by Jack Ketchum. ALL GOOD MOVIES MIGHT I ADD. So I figure I'll start posting my daily or weekly pics just to let you cats know.


----------



## Draxarba

Hey, I just be say'n hello and stuff.


----------



## GeeksDreamGirl

*They call me e.*

Hello, ENworld!

I'm e, the insane mind behind geeksdreamgirl.com . 

I'm 28, live in Florida, and have been into video game RPGs since forever, but D&D specifically since a few months ago.    My full geeky bio is on my blog, which you're welcome to visit anytime.

It's nice to be here!


----------



## Arkenos

Hello En World and fellow gamers ! I'm an european role player, looking for cool info and insight for D&D 4th edition. 
I'm a roleplayer since 1984 and i've tried dozens of rpg, though D&D is still my chosen one.


----------



## jschuhr

*Just saying Hi*

Hello everyone.  I've been lurking for a while but I have a renewed creative spark now and intend to start posting soon, sometimes just responding to threads but mostly putting ideas out there for everyone to discuss.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, since our semi-(or not even that)official greeter is currently unavailable I think I'll take a turn welcoming all new members. And one old member who decided to become active . Welcome to EN World all.


----------



## Propagandroid

*Hello*

Hi there fellow roleplaying netizens! I thought it was about time I registered for the site after lurking for quite some time. I've really enjoyed the 4e discussions here, and the sheer volume and quality of ideas has helped my game immensely!

I've recently started a Weblog and gamer resource site called The Gamer Dome (link in sig). It's no EN World, but I hope my daily postings will be entertaining enough to lure some of you into subscribing to the feed!

Propagandroid


----------



## That One Guy

Hey, I'm that One Guy. Table-top BG? Uhh... my older brother got me into AD&D just before 3rd edition came out. His friends converted. He converted me. All my friends and I started down the dark dark road of dice rollin'. I got into world of darkness and enjoyed the old stuff. I enjoy some of the new, but haven't run or played any. At some point I knew 3rd edition SR, but I've only ever run 4th edition Shadow Run. I'm keenly interested in D&D 4e, which I initially was annoyed by the idea of. I have been seduced by how much it reminds me of house rules and home brewed stuff my friends and I run. Groovy, huh?


----------



## Forgember

*Hello*

I'm new to the ENWorld forums, site looks great by the way. Been playing DnD for 18 years now and I'm looking forward to 4E. Started playing in 2E, I love Dragonlance and Dwarves, in 2E I mostly played Fighters, 3E and 3.5 it was Rangers and in 4E I'm leaning towards Warlock. Already pre ordered my books so I'm all in and I hope I made a wise decision, hope to be involved with this game for another 18 years.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lots of fresh new faces, welcome all!


----------



## Lord Zordran

*Schein Iech All Kennenzeleieren*

Hey there, just saying hi and all


----------



## SamuraiRem

goood to be here. I'm still trying to shrink pixel size of a pic I want to put for my avatar... cant figure out how!


----------



## Paralaize

Hiya! New to the website - I'm a pirate by nature and I'm on a crusade for freedom from corporate oppression. Been a lurker for about 9 months until I noticed something I had to respond to, before it was lost forever.


----------



## OneEyedMan

Greetings, all!

Just registered at ENWorld, but I've been skimming the site for reviews and info for a few years now. Old time player from back in the days of the Mentzer Redbox Basic back in '80, and I've played and own just about every D&D edition since.

-J


----------



## Erinyes of Tartach

Hello everyone.  I just stopped by for some d&d advice. I may or not stick around, I am not much of one for forums but someplace to ask for help or just theorize on d&d might be nice. I have played a few campaigns and I am trying to step up to maybe dming soon.


----------



## N0Man

Hi everyone,

I'm currently residing in Colorado, and have been playing pen and paper RPGs for about 15 years, which I mostly got into because of playing computer RPGs for nearly 10 years before that.

I've mostly played D&D, but I've had some exposure to World of Darkness games, Champions, GURPS, and various Chaossium games.

I began lurking on these forums recently after my interest in D&D was revived by the upcoming 4th Edition release.


----------



## smdmcl

De-lurking to say hello.

I live in a suburb of Calgary, Alberta, Canada and I have been playing D&D since 1981. I have played every edition of D&D from the Red Box set onwards. 

I discovered EN World shortly after the announcement of 4th edition as it is the best place to keep informed. I had grown dissatisfied with 3rd edition over the past couple of years and the announcement of 4th was the first time I actually LOVED the idea of paying for new books. 

Yeah, I actually wanted to keep playing 2nd edition until my group pulled me into 3rd and now I'm the one pulling them into 4th. It's a reversal of roles but I can not continue to play D&D under 3rd and if it isn't 4th it's going to be a different game entirely.

Shane


----------



## djdaidouji

Started playing DnD a while ago, absolutely in love with DMing. Currently in BC, Canada. Going to be starting a Game Art Design course soon, and if my dream of going and working for Atlus or Squaresoft as an artist doesn't work, I'm planning on working on artwork for roleplaying games.

These are cool smilies. wth, 4e.


----------



## Evilhalfling

welcome folks, enworld's a great place for insperation, sneakpeaks at 4th ed and friendly discussion.  We can always use more candian representation  

ps. its raining in denver.


----------



## illwizard

G'day everyone,

I'm from Geraldton, Western Australia and have been playing DnD mostly as a DM for about 10 years now.

ENWorld so far has proven to be a very valuable source of information for me and I definately plan on hanging around.

I am very excited about the prospects of 4E, so thanks to everyone for the valuable insights and excerpts posted so far.

Anyway, I hope to post soon. Cheers.


----------



## illwizard

And what do you know, I did.


----------



## zaraphael

*Hi*

(Exit lurk mode) I'm just saying Hi to get rid of that post a hello message on my screen. I've been playing DnD since 1983 and I've actually visited this site since it was Eric Noah's 3E site. I live in Halifax, NS, Canada. I've played 1E, 2E, 3E, 3.5E and BECMI. Can't wait for 4E. Anyways, laters. (Re-enters Lurk mode)


----------



## Arbanax

*Just siging on*

Hi all

I've kept seeing the nag screen to introduce myself so here goes.  

Little history - I played AD&D when I was younger, around 16 (now 41).   Came back briefly to 3.0 but got mightily cheesed off when 3.5 came out.  Hardly done much about things but then last year started thinking back again and lo and behold 4e was announced.  

So I've been back on EN world digesting the whole mix, I feel like such a newb all over again - I don't have a group or anything to DM for or to run with but I'm just looking in over everyone else's shoulders as they talk about things.  

OK that's probably enough to get by on, be seeing you.  

Arbanax


----------



## xxxMoDxxx

*MoD*

hi,

I only read in englisch Forums, ma englisch is to bad to write.
Sory guys.

Greats
MoD


----------



## ExploderWizard

I'm new! Just making sure I can post ok. 

Testing 1,2,3


----------



## Irrylath

Howdy Folks,
  New to the forums but wanted to say Hi. Excited about the new 4th edition coming up and ive been reading the forums for a while. Figured it was time to make a post and say you guys are great!


-Irrylath


----------



## Blind Juggler

*Here Goes*

Hello all. I'm obviously new here. My RPG street-cred begins with playing 2nd ed. at my 12th Birthday party. After that, we've mostly stuck with AD&D. However, our biggest campaign was a Dark Sun game. My personal favorite is Ravenloft, for the feel and the emotion the game is able to invoke.

I've also played Champions {with the Fuzion System}, Extreme Vengeance changed the way I view role-playing overall, Vampire: The Masquerade [almost destroyed my gaming group], and I am the only person I know who owns the WWE[F] Wrestling Role-Playing Game. 

I've had diverse experiences as both a DM and a player. But I'm always open to new thoughts, ideas, and techniques. That's all for now, thanks for your time.

Chris


----------



## Tervin

*Intro*

Hi!

Have been lurking for a while, finding this the D&D discussion forum that I keep coming back to. Main interest at present is 4th Edition D&D, and especially the campaign that I plan to start running in August.

I am one of those people with 25 years+ experience of the game. Still, any bragging rights I can claim is from the Swedish convention scene, as a quite successful competitive player and tournament runner. I wrote and ran convention tournament stories from -88 to -97, AD&D for the first five of those years, then Vampire. Since our tourneys were quite popular, my estimate is that I have DMed a few hundred different people over the years, and as a tourney judge seen over a thousand different individuals play. If nothing else that showed me how many different playing styles there really are, and that trying experiment with your own way can make it all feel fresh all over again.

It has now been over ten years since my last convention (life happened), and almost as long since my Vampire chronicle finished. Since then I have been playing in a few D&D 3rd Ed campaigns with people with similar backgrunds in the game. Right now I am getting ready to DM again, in a campaign that I have been working on for a few years now. 

I try to pick up all the 4th edition info I can find, and so far almost all of the changes are very workable with my own ideas. I have some doubts still about some changes that they are making, but nothing yet seems to force me into major houserules.


----------



## karmill2140

*Hello*

The requisite hello to join the forum   

Talk to you guys soon!


----------



## Soramain

*Why hello!*

Hi there!

I'm a long time lurker who has been playing D&D since about 1988.  God, 20 years! The last 15 have been every Sunday night with the same gaming group.  When I got married, all my groomsmen and ushers were fellow D&D nerds.

I love the Story Hours and the Rogue's Gallery in particular.


----------



## sirfredrick

*A bit about me*

I haven't played D&D in ages. Last time I was in a group, we had about 5-8 people meeting about every month. I was pretty excited about playing. I took on the cleric role. But every session it was the same thing... 1 or 2 strong personalities with too many options and overpowered characters took up 90% of the game time. I'm hoping (and it is looking promising) that 4e will smooth out what everyone can do each turn. I don't have a group yet but I'm going to see what the local game store will have to offer first. I am interested in seeing how the online play via D&DI works out though I think missing the social interaction of being there may limit that for me.


----------



## Dane of War

Hi folks - _long_ time reader - first time poster.

I've been a role-player since the age of 1978 - so that's 30 years now - when I got the first AD&D set from my big brother as a gift - and have been with the hobby since then. I play it whenever I can - though to be truthful, those times are rare in this area.

My favorite edition will always be first, though I love the style of 3/3.5. I hated 2nd with a passion and pretty much skipped it entirely - playing 1st continuously until '00 (with the exception of a few books).

I wasn't too pleased about the early news about 4E - but in the months that have followed I have grown more and more eager - and I really am looking forward to it now.

Glad to be here!


----------



## fifteen-zero-one




----------



## RocketFrog

Nice to meet y'all.  
I'm here to check out the *4E*.


----------



## hater of shame

Hi from Denmark...


----------



## Starkweather Studios

*New Studio but not new Reader*

Hi everyone!

My name is David Rodriguez and I've been lurking here for years. I've done video game work for the last 7 years and I write the modern fantasy comic Starkweather for Archaia Studios press and the recently launched webcomic Shadowgirls. 

We are currently working on OGL products involving our modern supernatural world so I thought this was a good place to start. Please visit us sometimes and let us know what you think!


----------



## bonoman2

*hi*

hi from spain


----------



## JediMasterGunner

*Longtime listener. . .*

Hey, first post.  
I play Star Wars minis at the Monster's Den in Minneapolis if anyone is interested.  We meet Wednesday night between 7 and 8 and have scenarios that rotate each week.


----------



## Somebloke

Hello there- twentysomething gamer in London who has been lurking on the boards for quite some time now.


----------



## Saben

Hi. Great work on the site, lots of 4e info


----------



## Setroxs

Humm... Hello everybody?
I guess I'll never be used to that kind of self-presentation on the Internet...
So, I'm from Canada and I've played DnD since a long time now. I've passed trough the first edition, the second one, the advanced one, those craps of 3ed and 3.5ed and I'll probably check the new 4th edition soon...
Yeah, as you can guess, I'm a lover of the firsts editions and really, if it was not because my players are allergics to those old books, I'd still be playing first ed...
Anyway, I'm really happy being here today and hope that I'll be able to help that community in any way I can!

Good day to you, fellow players and DM from everywhere!

Setroxs


----------



## Damar74

Wow, thanks for the effort!  You're my hero!

How about the half elf in terms of being natural multi-classers?  Can you confirm or deny the ability to gain a class ability from a different class, or is it just the at-will power gained as a per-encounter?


----------



## daviddragonbz

*Sorcerer Ideas*

I have a 12th level human sorcerer. High Charisma, Evocation, pretty much a blaster. Im playing in the greyhawk realms, in the city of Greyhawk and surrounding areas (mostly ruins). 

Any was when we get into greyhawk there isn't much for me to do. So I was wondering if any one could give me some ideas. 

Thanks​


----------



## brad-pet

*Hi everybody*

Hello I'm french, 33 years old and a math teacher.

I live in France (Toulouse).

I'm an old dnd player. Actualy I haver not time nor player to play.

May be the new edition will help ....

Regards.
Brad-pet


----------



## Rinello

*Hello!*

Hi, 

My name is Andrew, I live in Milan, Italy, 
and hope to have fun in this forum!

I really like D&D and I like the new edition very much!

That's all I think


----------



## Rezzin

*Looks like a great place.*

Hey guys and gals, just signed up.  Can't wait to look around.  Thx for the cool site.


----------



## Leftahead

*Lonngtime reader, first time caller.*

Hi, ENies-

I'm a comic and game shop owner who got involved in reading the site mostly as a fanboy to keep up with the developments of 4th Edition and ended up wandering to other bits. I've enjoyed the generally civil and reasonably on-point discussions I've seen in the Forums so far.

I look forward to providing a bit more perspective form the other side of the counter. 

Located in Northampton, MA, and been playing D&D 30 yrs or so, started with the first of the 'blue box' basic sets.

-Lefty (Jim C.)


----------



## Harlander

*Hello!*

Hello, ENWorld! Are you ready to rooooooooock!? *ahem*

Anyhow, I've been lurking here pretty much since 4e was announced, and I'm hoping to steal blatantly purloin plagiarise find some cool ideas for my inaugural 4th-edition campaign at the RPG club I play at.


----------



## Graybeard

Leftahead,

What is the name of your store? I live in Western Mass. and finding a good FLGS is difficult due to the lack of them. I know of one in West Springfield and one in Chicopee.

thanks


----------



## Murdochi

Just posting to say nice site, lot of great info and posters on here (and just about to compose a thread, or look for one, concerning buying 4th ed in the UK!)  Cheers!


----------



## Direwolf

*Saying Hi!*

Doing the "hi there" post.

Let's see, I've been lurking on the D&D 4th edition boards for some time.  Great site here, and really enjoying the forum chatter.  

Let see, I am from North Dakota.  Been playing D&D for gosh...25+ years now.  I like d8s and using obscure spells to annoy the DM.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hello and welcome all.   Don't be afraid to visit the hive, we have electrodes..... and cake....


----------



## MacAllen

*Checking in*

Been playing since '76 but rarely active online in forums...read and lurk, mostly 

But I have been around long enough to know...the cake is a lie.


----------



## summonedmonkey

Hello, great site. Helped me through the cold, dark days leading up to 4th edition.


----------



## Custom_Hobby

Hi,

I'm Mike, the owner of CustomHobby.com. I collect & paint miniatures and make custom terrain for gaming or display. I have played D&D for 20 years and recently got a few games going on my forum. Just saying Hello.


----------



## Deaf Guardian

Hi, I'm new here, was reading this forum for a few weeks and now finally registered. I'm from Germany (which serves as an excuse for my english), playing D&D since 3.0 and now starting new with a 4e campaign.


----------



## Contrail

Hello, I've been lurking here at ENWorld on and off for a while but decided to sign up for an account now that 4E is about to be released.

- Contrail


----------



## Meghan

*Hi!*

I know I've registered before, and tried several times, but had many a problem.

Anywho, Hi!  I'm Meg!  I used to be known as several incarnations of Autumn over yonder at the wizards boards.  

I like long walks on the beach, pugs, and zambonis.

My ENWorld bragging cred has to do with diaglo and all of his awesomeness, including him winning an auction to be the special ENnies guest of Monte Cook a couple of years ago and giving the tickets to me.  

So hi!  Glad to be here.


----------



## Astral Deva

*Hello*

I'm here to play D&D D20 games, version 3.5 or 4.0. 

I've already made my first 4th edition character at http://forums.gleemax.com/showpost.php?p=15914741&postcount=34
but I expect some changes will be made when I get the books.

I've been playing pbp on WotC for at least 6 years. I'm known as Deva of Mystra over there.

I've also played at Shadowrealms several years ago but now they're called Fairburne's Glory.


----------



## ArchangelUriel

Hello everybody. I was a  usual visitor of EnWorld after the anouncment of 4th Edition, but I decided to register only now, 'cause we are going to create a rpg club in my university. So we are going to need as much info as we can get to create a really great and epic, grand scale campaing for our members. 

Keep up the good work guys


----------



## ascendancy

Welcome! You're seeing this message because you have successfully completed your registration but you've never posted. We'd love to hear from you. Click here to say Hello and maybe even post a few details about yourself.

Oh, and welcome to EN World.


----------



## gimelresh

Hello,

I've been lurking here for years now, off and on.  Haven't played in about 15 years, and seem to be drawn here for the nostalgia.  Am curious about the new edition, so I'm lurking again.


----------



## Templar3378

*Saying Hello*

Well, website prompted me to say hi, so this would me submitting to the will of the internet. 

22 year old gamer, been playing d&d since high school, working on my own homebrew world (and have been for ages, but its finally picking up mental steam), and trying to decide what to do about 4th edition (join the collective ranks?)  

Current projects: Converting Red Hand of Doom to 4.0, finishing my campaign world and guiding my players through to saving it before i have to redraw huge portions of my map, and dragging my Paladin and company through the hell that he's getting battered with in my good friends campaign.  

Other than that: College student, Psychology, one year left before "real life".  

And now I lurk and see who responds.


----------



## pyrogod

Just saying hi. Figured it was time to register with DND 4e launching and all.


----------



## miditron

*New in VA.*

Hey all. My husband and I just moved to Charlottesville, VA so I joined up here to try and find us some fellow gamers and maybe even *gasp* a regular campaign near Charlottesville. Not likely, I know, but worth a shot. If you're in the area, shoot me a message and we'll go get a beer somewhere. 

Gaming: We prefer D&D, especially Forgotten Realms, and would like to try Eberron sometime. We've also played Serenity and want to try Battlestar. We'll try just about anything, really. We've both DMed in the past, but want to take a break while we get settled into our new home and just play in a regular campaign.

Outside of gaming: I'm a Ph.D student at UVa in computer music composition, and my husband is an experimental digital artist. We both play video games, read books, cook, and generally dork around. We're new to Charlottesville and are looking for social interaction, so shoot me a message sometime.


----------



## Nowhere421

Hey all ^^ I've been a total geek and die hard d20 fanboy for a few years now and finally decided to go ahead and register instead of lurking in the background all creepy like


----------



## Mike Danger

Got linked from off-site, was surprised to see I didn't have an account here. Well, that's been rectified.


----------



## Aerynus

Hey all.. Lurker for long time finally registered


----------



## abiliojunior

*haaa*

hello!


----------



## d24h

*old timer here, )*

Hey , 58 years old and love the game. Me my wife, son and his future wife and a friend play every thursday night and sometimes more. This new 4th edition is going well.


----------



## FlowerTwinkie

*Greetings!*

Hello!
I've registered because I wish to learn more about D&D 4.0.
My books haven't arrived yet though... :/


----------



## Trooper Maximus

Hi.

Are you ready for me?


----------



## Chris Stalis

Greetings all.  I was looking for some 4th Ed discussion, and I think I found some.  Hope ya'll don't mind me weighing in on some topics


----------



## elpajero

Hello to all of you,

As a long-time lurker in these forums it was about time to register.


----------



## geogator

*Omg Another Gamer!*

HI!

Okay, now that I have gotten that out of the way, I am a long time gamer. I reluctantly inform you that I have been playing D&D since I was 10 and 21 year later I have yet to kick the habit. (Someday I will loose a lung in a tavern fight I am sure of it) I live in Jacksonville Florida. I enjoy long walks on the beach, fluffy kitties,.... Wait wrong intro. I am an avid gamer including D&D, Serenity, WoW, (various FPS), Battletech, Vampire the masquerade, Werewolf the apocalypse, Twilight 2000, etc. A couple of buddies of mine plays on here but, they did not inform me of their screen names so I can't give them props for recruiting me. I like to think of myself as a competent player and decent DM. I have no ambition to DM at this time but, would enjoy a good PbP campaign. Sometimes I miss playing on digichat based games. This may be the outlet I am needing now that all of those have gone away. I am interested in diving into a 4E game and testing the classes.


----------



## MasterZap

*hello All!*

Hi everyone, I am new here, but have been viewing EnW for quite some time now, printing off 4E stuff, and just reading posts. 

I am a high schools student who has been playing D&D since 3E, then moved on to getting 3.5, and now currently playing 4E!  I have tons of books, and other misc. stuff I 've gotten from random people over time, and have boxes of worthless D&D books and minis.  

I spend my free time playing video games, playing Table top games, and rps's, (Mostly, if not all, D&D) , painting minis, LARPing, and dirt biking.


----------



## wana10

howdy all!
missed most of 3 and 3.5 so i'm jumping back in with 4e. you'll probably see me poking around a bit so consider this a warning!


----------



## Sukairaa

*Hello, Bonjour*

Hi everyone, my name is Sukairaa and it's nice to meet you all. Before I start, I will warn you and say that I'm French-Canadian so my grammar is bad.

Anyway a little about myself, I'm 15 years old, just finish school today (pain in the ass exams T_T) and well have been playing D&D since I was 11, my father was a D&D player back when he was a teen so he finally decided to try D&D with me, him and my step-mom pick up the 3rd edition and we started, our campaign is still going with fresh new characters (our old ones have went beyond epic level by now) and I just introduce my friends to d&d to my friends last year, let just say that I can't seem to get a weekend without them coming towards me asking if were having another game. I'm fairly new to DMing, and something been bugging me a lot lately, my friends are the type that power game and don't take role-playing seriously (except one player). I manage to get a hold of the one of them and he agree that they been acting kinda, selfish and not too serious and wishes to restart a fresh campaign with the brand new 4E (wish I love btw, love to new simple combat, hate the new monster manuel, can't get my head around it) so he decided he wanted to play a noble hero for the people, a paladin. It made me happy to hear him getting serious, now I just got to fix the two mages... Well apart from that, that my history of D&D, a vet of 4 years of the 3.5 but let see how I fair with 4e.

Now more about the forum and less history, I found this place and saw it was big enough, to be honest this is my 4 forum of D&D I visit and hopefully I will stay here, anyway I hope to gain some friends, have nice talks and get help with DMing, I got my adventure ready for our new campaign of 4E!

I also enjoy playing halfling cleric of Pelor, something about being a small person with the ability to heal.


----------



## Spiral

Hmm.  I go by Spiral.  27, in London, ON, CA.  I know at least one other person who posts here IRL.  I lurked on/off forever, but I came back because I wanted to see what people thought of 4e.


----------



## scottdprt

*Hello from Pennsylvania*

Just a quick hello to everyone on Enworld.  The site has been a great help.  Hope to use the resources here to make our D&D games better, both at home and at conventions.

Scott Davenport
Mepacon RPGA Lead
A Saltmarsh Interactive Writer


----------



## Sumimi

*Lurker signs up - film at 11*

Taking as my screen name, my minotaur/tauren character - I'm excited
about the new 4th edition - if you consider gaming systems to be the
operating system that we run our games under:

Basic D&D was old DOS

AD&D was Windows 3.1. It worked but...

3.0 and 3.5 is Windows XP. It works great but could be better.

4th edition is Linux/OSX.


----------



## Thanel

*Anyone know how to get those power cards work in MSE?*

I downloaded the MSE files from Ander00 but have had no luck viewing them whatsoever in Magic Set Editor.
Any ideas?


----------



## hawkwind58

*Greetings*

Hi all,

Browsed the forums a few times, but I've now joined.

I've been role-playing since the mid 70s and have played a large number of different games.

Hawk


----------



## themocaw

Hi guys.

Long time D&Der, long-time lurker, first started reading this forum for the 4E previews.  People here seem cool, so yeah, consider this my official "howdy folks" post.

Favorite systems: D&D, Savage Worlds, Mekton Z.

Want to play: D&D 4e.


----------



## protonmule

Just wanted to say hello! Long-time lurker...


----------



## megamania

protonmule said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say hello! Long-time lurker...




hello and don't be so shy.


----------



## BlueBone

*Hail fellow adventurers*

I am BlueBone, a Human Mage of indeterminate age and power and I bid each of you greetings and salutations.

I found your realm whilst looking for information on the newest edition of Gary's extraordinary world of D&D. An avid participant since the 70's, I am interested to see where 4E will go. If I can be of any assistance here please let me know.


----------



## mrkevintruckster

*hey*

whats up bros


----------



## Matthra

*A lurker reveals himself*

I'm a regular reader of the EN world forums, and of the char op forums on the wizards site. I'm also a big fan of 4th edition, and have been surprised by the venom some people have used when talking about 4th. I'd like to see more boards than just the generic rules forum and a home grown forum, maybe a complaints forum so they are not all over the rules forum   .


----------



## Thunderfoot

Welcome new ENworlders... Please remember that these boards take your input in order to make them great, so input....

Post an opinion and then don't take it too hard when its ripped to shreds; its the way of the boards.  Also, don't just limit yourselves to the game stuff, read a few stories and tell the authors your opinions.  Watch movies and TV?  Be heard on the media desk...

And of course comment here in the off post section for just about everything else.  

Happy posting!!!


----------



## Brokenkingdom

*Hello world!*

Hey everyone, just saying hi. Enjoying 4th a bunch and already getting sick of people complaining about stuff as though they've been playing 4th for years.

This place seems like a wealth of information so I hope I will enjoy my stay! Cheers!


----------



## Lord_Jaroh

Hi all!  I'm new to the site, and I thought I'd stay for a while.  It definately seems like a lively bunch here (all though that just may be part of the current events...).  Anyway, hope to chat with you all soon.


----------



## CwellSx

Hello.

I read this forum from time to time for a long time.

Since the release of the 4th edition, I'm very often here.
I want to be a little bit more involved in this magnificent and useful  website.


----------



## Dustin Fireblade

Just saying hello. Long time gamer (25 years now) but hadn't come around here to much before. Need another place I can read/talk about 4E or whatever else comes up. 


Anyone else having problems getting into the D&D forums over at WOTC? Haven't been able to get the forums to load for a week now.


----------



## MaclimesZero

Just saying "HI!" Love the new edition, looking forward to many more chances to spend $35 at a time.


----------



## brunswick

*Hello everyone*

Just wanted to say "Hello" to everyone from Dublin in Ireland.  Be nice, I'm new!


----------



## Avishalom

*Looking for a group to explore the new edition*

Hello! I recently discovered my current weeknight group is dissolving and I am looking to find a group to play weeknights on Long Island in NY.
I do not yet own any 4E books, but I am willing to play it and see how it works out!
Please let me know if you are looking to play this wonderful game near me!
I am eager to get going!

Thank You,
Avi


----------



## harmfulguy

*Considered Harmful*

Hi, all. My name's Brennan O'Keefe. I'm a long-time gamer (who started playing Tunnels & Trolls somewhere around 1980), though I've been 'between gaming groups' for a while now. I like the look of 4E so far, and would love to find (or possibly even start) a game somewhere around the St. Louis West County area.

The handle 'harmfulguy' derives from an old computer science joke gone wrong. I use that name all over the web (though primarily at LiveJournal), and its chief virtue appears to be that no one else would claim it.


----------



## dracoemyrs

*Hi*

Hi all, i am new to this site, but not the game. Looking forward to some great discusions on 4e.


----------



## Big_Brother

*Hey everyone.*

Hello! I'm a veteran PbPoster and D&D player. Can't wait to get started on the site!


----------



## ToddPBC

Hello! I'm new to thread –and new to D&D in general. I've dabbled in Castles and Crusades, but 4e seems accessible and I'd like to give it a shot.


----------



## Charles Phipps

*Ello*

I'm Charles Phipps.

I'm a new poster.


----------



## baez

*Making the Welcome Message Go Away*

Hi, I'm just posting to make the welcome message go away.


----------



## Cat Moon

New to enworld. One of my girlfriends pointed it out to me. I've been playing D&D since 2nd Edition came out in 1989.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Its been a while since I've been in here, so I'd just like to say Welcome to all the new faces.


----------



## Runewind

I'm new here, but you probably won't have to go easy on my psyche, I'm already disturbed enough. ^^

I wouldn't really say that I'm new to D&D, but I've never really had the chance to play before. I'm a victim of the circumstance of living in a small town the majority of my life, so far. I did have my dad's first edition books and I had most of the 3.5 material, just...never had anyone to DM.

So, yeah...hi.


----------



## Erestor

*Hello*

This is my First post - And the "official Welcome Thread" seems to be the best place 

Marc, 39 years old, French (sorry), D&D player for 1/4 of a Century.
Like some of you, discovering the 4th Edition ...

Have a nice Day,

M.


----------



## DaysOfMay

Greetings and salutations, good people of ENWorld.

I'm relatively new to RPGs - started playing somewhere around the time 3.5 came out (although my first rulebook was plain ol' 3E). That's what? 5 years of gameplay. Yeah, sounds 'bout right.

The first RPG game I played, before ever touching D&D, was Call of Cthulhu (the d20 one, although I've also played the Great Old One). A friend of mine and I wanted to see what the fuss was about and so decided to examine an RPG game via something we already know and love, the Cthulhu Mythos. The encounter was crushing. I've never fully recovered.

I prefer DMing to playing. The last campaign I led was a two-year Eberron Extravaganza, which has already been praised on ENWorld as having a cute DM, although the poster that praised it didn't get the gender quite right. I blame my elfish good looks.

I hope your walls have less rats than mine.


----------



## Finger_Puppet_Mafia

Greetings and well met!

Live in Austin and been gaming for 20 years now.

Looking forward to trying out 4E.


----------



## Flash_Plasma

Hello, I figured I'd register an account here since I get annoyed with the Wizards forums going down all the time.

I mean... they're down like every other day... all day... sheesh, these are the people making D&D Insider? You'd think they'd hire some halfway competent debuggers or... _something_...

ah, anyway, hi


----------



## bohrier

*yello*

Yello!

Just to say hi.

27y.o MD from brazil, 10-yr gamer =D

nice to be here


----------



## Maltese Changeling

Hi, Rob Barrett here.  Started out with either the sixth or seventh printing of Basic _D&D_ (the one with the chits and _Keep on the Borderlands_ ) in 1980.  Am returning to the fold because fourth edition is the _D&D_ I always wanted.


----------



## Ozatm

*Hello All*

I've just moved to the Glen Mills, Pa area and am on the hunt for a new D&D group (though I wouldn't say no to some board games).


----------



## Pyre of Ice

*Hi and Looking for D&D Utility Programs*

Hi All. I was directed to this site by a help file in one of My  D&D utilities. I am looking to update or find better ones for D&D 3rd edition and anything for 2nd edition. Sorry if this is in the wrong thread, never used a message board before


----------



## OpsKT

*Hello.*

I'm just around. Mainly because I wanted a place to talk about 4E that wasn't the buggy, flame filled forums of WoTC. 

You might have seen me in other gamer places.  Tend to stick to a variant on my LJ operations theme.


----------



## timbuktu

Hello all.I too am a refugee from the Wizard's boards, although Ive lurked around here forever.


----------



## Doc Aquatic

Hey guys. I registered because I'm in a D&D homebrew frenzy and starting a new game, and I figured where better to post my stuff and look for new ideas and talk about D&D?


----------



## Amian

*New guy*

Hello all,

This seems to be the place for the 'real' scoop.  Enough said...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wow, lots of people registering lately. 

Welcome all.


----------



## Manhattanguy

*Requesting feedback on homebrew campaign setting*

[Sorry, this didn't seem to post where I had planned for it to go.  I'm deleting it and will try to repost in a more appropriate location.  Please do not respond to this post here.]

[This is additional text to try to get around the fact that the system keeps telling me that my message is too short and I need to lengthen it.  And it's still too short, so I need to lengthen it even further.  What's the minimum length for a post?  This message is already longer than a number of other messages I see, but it won't let me post it because it's too short, which is frustrating.  Hey, is there a way to delete a message in its entirety?  If someone could delete this message, that would be great.]

[This message is now officially a lot longer than it should be, but it's still telling me that it's too short.]


----------



## Kinie

Just registered today, I'm hoping to get some insight/help with some campaign ideas I have in mind for a 4e campaign I want to do with my friends.  I'll be posting a thread about it shortly in the proper places for it, so I'd greatly appreciate some feedback on it.


----------



## R3V4N

[/lurk]

Hi everyone.

I've read many great ideas on this site, so I figured I should be courteous and register.  I have lots of experience with computer/video games, but only a few years of tabletop experience.  I'm hoping to absorb some of the wisdom here.

[lurk]


----------



## Farmer42

Hi.  I'm here, recovering from the horrors that are the Wizards forums.  I've been lurking for a while, but it's gotten to the point where these forums are so much more civil that the new account is justified.  Also, you guys have better member-created swag for DL.


----------



## Blackrat

Manhattanguy said:
			
		

> [Sorry, this didn't seem to post where I had planned for it to go.  I'm deleting it and will try to repost in a more appropriate location.  Please do not respond to this post here.]
> 
> [This is additional text to try to get around the fact that the system keeps telling me that my message is too short and I need to lengthen it.  And it's still too short, so I need to lengthen it even further.  What's the minimum length for a post?  This message is already longer than a number of other messages I see, but it won't let me post it because it's too short, which is frustrating.  Hey, is there a way to delete a message in its entirety?  If someone could delete this message, that would be great.]
> 
> [This message is now officially a lot longer than it should be, but it's still telling me that it's too short.]



There must have been some glitch. The minimum is 3 characters IIRC.
Welcome to ENWorld.


----------



## Lost in Thyme

*Hello All*

I'm new, just dropping a line to say Hello.


----------



## henchrose

*Hello*

I am a long-time gamer who just recently started looking at 4th edition D&D. I wanted to find out more about the system from people who have played it.

- Henchrose


----------



## Brenda Arcane

Hi, I'm new.  I wanted to post my character journal somewhere, and learn more about Mutants and Masterminds.  See y'all around.


----------



## Dasharr

Hello everyone. I'm a fairly old-school D&D player (started with the red-box Basic set), and GM'd lots of all the main versions from 2nd Ed AD&D on. I've not done 4e yet, but plan to take it for a spin.

I'm only just registering for this these forums, but I remember reading the site regularly back in the days when 3e was in development, and ENWorld was posting all the news and rumours. Seems like yesterday.


----------



## Cralius the Dark

Hi everybody!

Thought I'd pop in and say hi.  While I'm a fan of Pathfinder, I'm currently playing in a homebrew campaign and creating my own setting, and this seems like the place to discuss such things.  Good stuff.


----------



## Alt F4

I'm Alt F4.  I've lurked here off and on for ages, and I hung out at CM for a while too.  Lately I've mostly been on the Star Wars forums at Gleemax.

I've been gaming since the late 80's, starting with 1st Edition AD&D, then switching to 2nd Edition.  I'd been out of gaming for a few years when 3rd Edition came out and revitalized my interest in roleplaying, although I never managed to play in a long-lasting campaign under 3rd Edition.  These days my game of choice is Star Wars Saga Edition.


----------



## Aeson

There is a name I recognize. Welcome, Alt.


----------



## Drakona

Hello.  I don't usually participate in threads like this--I'm naturally a lurker--but the little note at the top of the screen has been urging me most politely, so I shall do what it says. 

I'm a hardcore PC gamer who converted to the RPG genre just a few years ago--first by Baldur's Gate, they by a neighbor interested in playing D&D on the tabletop.  It rapidly became my game of choice, and for the last two or three years, I've played almost nothing _else_.  My husband and I organized a gaming group, and I've been running a campaign for about a year. 

For a year or so, the Giant In The Playground forums had been my go-to source for D&D news and conversation, but in the link-storm surrounding the release of 4E, I discovered this place.  And it seems immensely awesome by comparison.  

I shall henceforth be lurking and basking in the abundant wisdom of these forums.


----------



## benajmin385

Hi, my name is Ben

and I am naturally a rule guru for D&D 3.5


----------



## CoatRackOfDoom

*my "hello world" post*

Hello All,

Lovely site you have here - I think I'll join!

Been rolling the dice for, what, 28 years now?!  Many many thanks to Roper, the kid who introduced me to AD&D.

My family recently relocated and I've left my gaming buddies behind - perhaps an online community is the cure!

See you around,

Ed


----------



## hvg3akaek

Well, after much lurking, I have finally bitten the bullet and joined up  My posting *may* increase a little now


----------



## freyar

Drakona, benajmin385, CoatRackOfDoom, hvg3akaek, welcome to EN World!  Hope we'll see you around!


----------



## lqj

*Thanks*

OK.Thanks.


----------



## +|3eowulf+

*Hi there!*

Relly awesome boards, I'm already on my way to post something


----------



## samuraisamurai

*Hi*

Yeah yeah hi!!!


----------



## Alt F4

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a name I recognize. Welcome, Alt.




Aeson, LTNS.  How ya been?


----------



## Aeson

Alt F4 said:
			
		

> Aeson, LTNS.  How ya been?



I've been ok. Yourself? Stop by the hivemind some time.


----------



## Half-orc

Hello everybody.

I've been lurking for a while, and on the WotC forums, but just decided to sign up. I play AD&D 2E, D&D 3E and 4E depending on the DM. I've also played the Star Wars RPG (the old West End Games version) and a few other games over the years. I'm also a big fan of Eberron.

Anyway, nice to meet you all. BTW I am literally a half-orc.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It has been longtime that someone posted in the official welcome thread, so I think it's about time we cast resurrect on it (or hold a resurrection ritual).


----------



## Airwolf

Welcome to town Half-orc.  BTW stay away from the hive, those guys were old when I was young, and I'm not young anymore.


----------



## Ginnel

While not so new now, I missed out on introducing myself  so I am.


----------



## Whitemouse

Airwolf said:


> Welcome to town Half-orc.  BTW stay away from the hive, those guys were old when I was young, and I'm not young anymore.



Oh, please. 32 is still pretty young.


----------



## demonking1

Kind of new here and never got to introduce myself so I just want to say hi.


----------



## Rock_lobster

Hello all,

I've been lurking for awhile, since when 3E came out. Figured I'd eventually post something so i got a tag in 06. I'm an finishing up my degree at UConn!

I've always GMed and a variety of different systems:

2nd Edition, 3E, Star Wars (RCR, Saga), D20 (Call of Cthulhu, Future, Modern, Midnight), Marvel Superheros (the one that's diceless and came out a few years ago).

I'm starting up a Star Wars Saga game set during the Mandalorian Wars soon and will probably post some of the details in Plots and Places.

Rock Lobster


----------



## megamania

Airwolf said:


> Welcome to town Half-orc.  BTW stay away from the hive, those guys were old when I was young, and I'm not young anymore.





HEY!  I ressemble that remark! 

I see you still have the lovely ladies in your signature.  Thumbs up.


----------



## megamania

and welcome all new and not so new people here.  Welcome to EN World.


----------



## Dog Moon

Airwolf said:


> Welcome to town Half-orc.  BTW stay away from the hive, those guys were old when I was young, and I'm not young anymore.




Says the person who [according to the Date of Birth on EnWorld] is 15 years older than me!


----------



## Wizard Biscuits

Hi, I'm Wizard Biscuits... and I have a RPG addiction. Hopefully admittance is the first step to recovery.

Besides that, I'm from the uk and I've been lurking around these forums for far too long. Time to dip in and get my feet wet.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wizard Biscuits said:


> Hi, I'm Wizard Biscuits... and I have a RPG addiction. Hopefully admittance is the first step to recovery.
> 
> Besides that, I'm from the uk and I've been lurking around these forums for far too long. Time to dip in and get my feet wet.




This of course assumes you WANT to recover from that addiction.  

Welcome to posting on the boards!


----------



## Bingle

Hi everybody.  I'm DMing a Ravenloft campaign after over a two year absence from anything nerdy  (mainly D&D) and I'm trying to brush up on my stuff.  Hope to learn a lot here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Welcome aboard!


Let the assimilation begin!


----------



## megamania

Wizard Biscuits said:


> Hi, I'm Wizard Biscuits... and I have a RPG addiction. Hopefully admittance is the first step to recovery.
> 
> Besides that, I'm from the uk and I've been lurking around these forums for far too long. Time to dip in and get my feet wet.




Dive in Head first!

Welcome Wizard Biscuits.


----------



## megamania

Bingle said:


> Hi everybody.  I'm DMing a Ravenloft campaign after over a two year absence from anything nerdy  (mainly D&D) and I'm trying to brush up on my stuff.  Hope to learn a lot here.




Awww... Ravenloft.. Crown of Goblins was how I got started with my addiction.

Welcome Bingle.


----------

